# Headphones, earphones news and discussion thread



## Faun (Oct 27, 2011)

Brainwavz M4 going on pre order today 

As told by Raz


> Last revision of the m4 sound and pretty much what we will be going with for production and the sound is more like a little brother to the B2. Mids and highs are very well represented, quite analytical but more bass than what is on the B2.


*www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=23017&start=45

Pre Order M4
BRAINWAVZ M4 IEM Earphones - PREORDER [BWAVZ-M4] - $49.50 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Oct 27, 2011)

Its sure going to be a good one, going by the brand's history.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2011)

Ordered mine with additional 10% discount for facebook fans.

Anyway, so I was listening to this song with MEElec CC51, simply superb for the sub bass rumble here with good instrument separation/layering and balanced soundstage. These are the current IEM for me when I crave for bass heavy tracks (quality bass with controlled decay and impact). Impressed by the clarity maintained (though not on par with RE-0 or RE272 which are purely analytical, great for post rock)

[YOUTUBE]cXfqedXXkZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 28, 2011)

^^so how much u paid finally?? from which site?


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2011)

^^CC51 from MEElectronics USA @40% discount, RE272 from Head-direct @actuals.

RE-0, second hand from TE @~2k.

It's good to know that these manufacturers are contemplating their debut in India.

MEElectronics SP51 55%off 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6039/6289712884_055dd4de89_z.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 29, 2011)

Sony to release Balanced Armature earphones...
Sony-asia

[YOUTUBE]oiche1vRFiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Brainwavz M4 looks interesting.

I'd like to see how it compares with M2.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you think M4 will be a worthy upgrade to M2? 

I'm thinking of the with mic model. Suggestions.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2011)

^^M4 doesn't have much bass as compared to M2. It's more like a little cousin to Brainwavz B2. Atleast that's what I know from the initial impressions of these from other members over internet.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Oct 31, 2011)

Judging by its price, M4 doesnt seem to be an upgrade. Its a different flavour.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

^^
Anyways pre ordered them, so have to wait and see


----------



## Sarath (Nov 7, 2011)

The M2 sells for 3.8k now. What the hell!!!

It was 2.5k right.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarath said:


> The M2 sells for 3.8k now. What the hell!!!
> 
> It was 2.5k right.



I'm still not sure why there is an increase in price, coz I have a RMA for M2 which is lying with pristine note for the last two months, so I've been in constant touch with them. The new stock of M2's will be available next week as per them.

And that's the new M2 with new packing and comply S series tips, I'm not sure why they've increased the pricing to 3.6k on their site while mp4nation is still selling it at 2.9K. Prisitine Note always sold them for 200-300 less I guess. Sent him a mail regarding the price, yet to get a confirmation. 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284668_242035109151978_171024442919712_863344_1255783_n.jpg
Iimage Source:MP4Nation

BTW if anyone's interested I may sell RMA'ed M2 after I get it back.

Even the M1, Pro Alpha, M4 & B2 are being shipped with Comply S-Series tips

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296446_284161971605958_171024442919712_1011772_47222559_n.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Nov 7, 2011)

^Let me know about your M2 in that case.

Also RMA means you get a replacement right. Am i right in inferring that it is a new piece they are giving you? 

BTW why would you give away your M2?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^Let me know about your M2 in that case.
> 
> Also RMA means you get a replacement right. Am i right in inferring that it is a new piece they are giving you?
> 
> BTW why would you give away your M2?



Yeah, I'm getting the new one as replacement and hence the wait for 2 months as there was no stock of M2's even with MP4Nation till a few weeks.

Regarding selling it off, I have ordered a M4, I'm not keen on keeping both, so I'll choose the one I like most and sell the other. May be the M4 or M2, not sure as of now.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 7, 2011)

Headphone Festival 2011 in Tokyo October 29th, 2011 PICTORIAL (BANDWIDTH WARNING)


----------



## Sarath (Nov 8, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yeah, I'm getting the new one as replacement and hence the wait for 2 months as there was no stock of M2's even with MP4Nation till a few weeks.
> 
> Regarding selling it off, I have ordered a M4, I'm not keen on keeping both, so I'll choose the one I like most and sell the other. May be the M4 or M2, not sure as of now.



Ok lemme know if it's the M2 that's losing your love then?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ 
Sure


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 8, 2011)

^ well if so u'll have to battle it out with me


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2011)

The new Brainwavz package colours look nice.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 8, 2011)

Response from Pristine Note regarding pricing of M2. 

" Yes there is an expected price increase for M2 due to the addition of Comply foam tips in packaging and also due to increase US$ exchange rates. The ~3.6k price is only tentative, we will try to keep it much lower "


----------



## Sarath (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I just saw a post in TE. Let me check the date before I comment further. A 1k increase is a 30% increase  

They are pushing me BPL


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, I mailed him and posted in his TE Brainwavz sale thread, he replied there.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh damn. I'm doomed.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2011)

PL 21 bass is too overwhelming for me. And the sound is veiled.


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2011)

Found a good link to understand the technicalities of earphones
BLOG @ XEPORT

Thinking of buying some IEMs from there store too. Especially the ceramic ones are quire similar to MEElec CC51 and the other one has bass ports.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 18, 2011)

My Brainwavz M4 is in transit 

UPDATE
Guys, you should check this out 

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/7813/29766329547819047433617.jpg
Source: mp4nation


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 18, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> [/U]Guys, you should check this out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Is it the HM3? looks wild...

*Off-topic :* Mp4nation ships to india for free? And how to pay them(Debit cards or only credit cards)?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ 
No, It's HM5, triple driver I guess.
HM3 looks retro 

BRAINWAVZ HM3 Headphones [Brainwavz-HM3] -  : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player

And yeah they offer free shipping, and payment modes include Credit & Debit cards too I guess, the gateway was worldpay.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

The postal service takes over two months to bring parcels to India. Avoid it if possible.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 18, 2011)

Krow said:


> The postal service takes over two months to bring parcels to India. Avoid it if possible.



Errr nope, it took 10 days flat for me all 4 times from Hong Kong. 
That too just Normal tracked post.
EMS Speed post comes in 3-4 days flat.

Even this 
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/6697/36272362.jpg
I received it on 16th itself


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Last time I checked there was no EMS option for India. Have they added it now? When I ordered it took two months. Faun told me his parcel is taking even longer.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 18, 2011)

Krow said:


> Last time I checked there was no EMS option for India. Have they added it now? When I ordered it took two months. Faun told me his parcel is taking even longer.


From where?? mp4nation?

Update1 :
You were right, EMS from HK to India isn't there, but I have a EMS package written in Chinese, let me check.

Update 2 :
My bad, it was from Singapore. But the above tracking info is for my tracked package from HK which was delivered under 10 days, even in the past it was never more than 10 days for me.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah both of us had ordered from mp4nation.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 18, 2011)

Krow said:


> Yeah both of us had ordered from mp4nation.



let me see again this time, my M4 is in transit.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 19, 2011)

How much did you pay for the M4 in INR?


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah I got my RE272 by EMS speed post within 5 days. But the normal post from MP4nation got RTS after 1 month of stay at Mumbai Foreign Post office.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Head direct offers EMS option?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 19, 2011)

Sarath said:


> How much did you pay for the M4 in INR?


2.4k in the early bird pre order offer, retail is 3.4k


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 19, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yeah I got my RE272 by EMS speed post within 5 days. But the normal post from MP4nation got RTS after 1 month of stay at Mumbai Foreign Post office.



So it went RTS & sent back via EMS?


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> So it went RTS & sent back via EMS?



Via Seamail.


----------



## aparash (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys are there no shipping costs involved when ordering stuff internationally?
Suppose i order from ebay USA website will I have to pay additional duty/tax/charges?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 23, 2011)

aparash said:


> Guys are there no shipping costs involved when ordering stuff internationally?
> Suppose i order from ebay USA website will I have to pay additional duty/tax/charges?



From US, you might have to pay customs & shipping charges are costlier too I guess. 

Guys, Brainwavz HM5 is official now 

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/1053/34015929827401019475417.th.jpg

Source : mp4nation


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 28, 2011)

See I told you that it would hardly take a week for the M4's to be delivered  

My mom just called me that they're delivered to my home, will have to wait for a week to try them though 
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/5536/281120112041280x960.th.jpg
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/7106/281120112071280x960.th.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/3559/281120112101280x960.th.jpg
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/7038/281120112111280x960.th.jpg

Sorry for low quality pics, will update better pics when I go home.

Sent from my Galaxy SII using Tapatalk.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 29, 2011)

*Check this nice video to test your headphone/earphone/speaker*
[YOUTUBE]aU4JO5qRSXs&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2011)

@sriharsha
How is the new case ?

Got some 4 pair of Xears last week. 2 are a keeper for me. 

MEElec A151 on the way


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 29, 2011)

@faun
Yet to see it, those pics were sent by my brother from home, I'm out of station, I'll be home next week, will update everything about it then.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 29, 2011)

Faun said:


> Got some 4 pair of* Xears* last week. 2 are a keeper for me.



Which ones? How are they?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2011)

^^
XE200PRO Walnut edition
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7008/6410933415_3191f68722.jpg

TD III V2
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6410954815_d9866e5a61.jpg

Ultraphile
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6113/6410957901_b3aaa05eac.jpg

A330PRO
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6410966561_8fc74650d1.jpg

I'm keeping XE200PRO (TD III V2 is quite similar in sound signature) and Ultraphile.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 29, 2011)

@Faun, where can i find the Xears?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2011)

^^You have to order from Xears website, you can avail each earphone for 30euro with a discount code.
In Ear Kopfhörer / Earphones - Xears - Aus purer Leidenschaft zur Musik

Better read reviews first


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 29, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^You have to order from Xears website, you can avail each earphone for 30euro with a discount code.
> In Ear Kopfhörer / Earphones - Xears - Aus purer Leidenschaft zur Musik
> 
> Better read reviews first



Ya, i've read the reviews n suggestion long back.. And where can i find the discount codes ??

And shipping charges to India??


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ya, i've read the reviews n suggestion long back.. And where can i find the discount codes ??
> 
> And shipping charges to India??



Shipping was free but it usually costs 8 euro Airmail.

I'd recommend XE200PRO Walnut edition (or Blackwood edition if it gets available soon). Great for gaming, movies and music at home. Housings are quite large so wont be using outside.

I am thinking of getting blackwood version soon too. Next credit cycle probably.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 4, 2011)

@Faun. Pls list prices, Will be great for reference.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2011)

^^you can get any for 30 euro.

Use discount code "KLANGFUZZIS".


----------



## sukant (Dec 5, 2011)

@Faun
How much did you pay for the MEElec A151


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2011)

^^$39 + shipping.


----------



## jacksmith13 (Dec 6, 2011)

Last weekend,I've got SE mini and it has not enough volume.Is there any problem with headphone or something else.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 17, 2011)

Bought Audio Technica ATH T500 from Pristine Note 

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/2793/20111216234125768x1024.jpg

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/1739/20111216182001768x1024.th.jpg*img827.imageshack.us/img827/2953/20111216233950768x1024.th.jpg*img593.imageshack.us/img593/628/201112162340211280x960.th.jpg*img28.imageshack.us/img28/6650/20111216234309768x1024.th.jpg*img43.imageshack.us/img43/8629/20111216234329768x1024.th.jpg*img193.imageshack.us/img193/2878/20111216234346768x1024.th.jpg*img805.imageshack.us/img805/4999/20111216234423768x1024.th.jpg*img546.imageshack.us/img546/1308/20111216234457768x1024.th.jpg*img710.imageshack.us/img710/966/201112162345371280x960.th.jpg*img707.imageshack.us/img707/3319/201112162345571280x960.th.jpg


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi,forgive me for butting in...

I have been eyeing the Brainwavz M2 for quite sometime.

I can get one from MP4Nation at around 2.7K Shipped...However,PristineNote maintains that they will be asking around 3.3K for M2.

I am confused. Where to buy from? Pros n cons of either? Is warranty an issue here?


----------



## Sarath (Dec 20, 2011)

Many people have ordered directly from mp4nation. 

However I have no first hand experience so I can't comment on that. Im ordering the same IEMs in march from them


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

Better select EMS/FedEx option while ordering from M4Nation. Otherwise getting from pristinenote will save you the hassle of RMA later.

Monster Turbine Copper @$99
If someone is in Canada then it's a steal to get one.
Future Shop Web-Only Boxing Day Sale (Ontario) P14 - Boxing Day 2011: Boxing Week Deals and Flyers from RedFlagDeals
*i.imgur.com/eZo3E.jpg

Deal goes live on 24th @futureshop.ca
Electronics, Cameras, Computers, Video Games, TVs & Appliances - Future Shop


----------



## Sarath (Dec 21, 2011)

^I am in tears. An year of search for the "normal" moster turbines yielded no result and here cannada is showered with such goodies. 

Top of the line copper. Wish I could get them 

Anyone from Canada?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^I am in tears. An year of search for the "normal" moster turbines yielded no result and here cannada is showered with such goodies.
> 
> Top of the line copper. Wish I could get them
> 
> Anyone from Canada?



If you want then head over to head fi, looking for a Canadian doing the favor.

If serious, I might do a search for you.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^I am in tears. An year of search for the "normal" moster turbines yielded no result and here cannada is showered with such goodies.
> 
> Top of the line copper. Wish I could get them
> 
> Anyone from Canada?



well i think a friend of mine has relatives in cannada(well after all he is punjabi) may be he can help m also looking to buy a pair of shure se 102s,i'll confirm with him if u are interested


----------



## Sarath (Dec 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> If you want then head over to head fi, looking for a Canadian doing the favor.
> 
> If serious, I might do a search for you.



Thanks for that. I wish I could do something like that but due to exams I'll be unable to do much about it atm. Also I don't think ill be able to bear the cost of shipping those. 

Thanks again


----------



## Sarath (Dec 22, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> well i think a friend of mine has relatives in cannada(well after all he is punjabi) may be he can help m also looking to buy a pair of shure se 102s,i'll confirm with him if u are interested



Well thanks for that. If you are asking me if I'm serious about it then hell yes I am. 

Although ill be going completely dark in a week's time. And will surface after new years only. 

So if you are getting them and can help me, you'll see the amount in your account the next day. 

Really appreciate that you offered to help irrespective of what follows


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2011)

@ all

Just wanted to know...Which gateway is better for MP4Nation? Worldpay or Paypal? I'll be using a VISA debit card...


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2011)

^^paypal.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^paypal.



Okay....But last when I tried paying at ebay.com,the payment failed by paypal..citing some error 10417...

Should I try paypal again..or else?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2011)

^^if you money is not deducted then there is no harm in trying again.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^if you money is not deducted then there is no harm in trying again.



does MP4Nationa allow changing mode of payment from Paypal to Globalpay after being chosen initially? Like say,I first go for Paypal,then,can I move over to Globalpay?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2011)

^^you can pay either way, not sure what you are asking. 
Do not choose free shipping if you want your package to be delivered in reasonable amt of time.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^you can pay either way, not sure what you are asking.
> Do not choose free shipping if you want your package to be delivered in reasonable amt of time.



Ok..lemme explain..

Lets say I choose some item X and proceed to checkout...

At checkout I choose Paypal...(if I can pay by PP,prob ends there)

*What I wanna know,that, If payment by PP fails,can I choose an alternate gateway for payment?
*
Did I get my query across bro?


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> @ all
> 
> Just wanted to know...Which gateway is better for MP4Nation? Worldpay or Paypal? I'll be using a VISA debit card...



Last year I had used a VISA debit card on WorldPay without problems.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Last year I had used a VISA debit card on WorldPay without problems.



Thats really good news...

BTW,I'm torn between M2 n M4..what I need is balanced sound,with natural bass(not the overzealous thumping,all intrusive types),clear midtones(maybe faintly on the brighter side) and crisp highs((all this is a lot to ask of any IEM actually...yeh dil mange more!!!)

Any ideas on which one to lean on?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 22, 2011)

^^ 
For me it's M4 as I said earlier. Suits your requirements more


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 22, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> For me it's M4 as I said earlier. Suits your requirements more



Hey..that wasnt meant for u bro! 
I wanted to sound out the other audiophiles on the prowl!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 22, 2011)

Back to PM then


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess DUNU trident. 
If you don't care about much bass then get a RE-ZERO or RE-0. Clarity is just awesome for the price.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 22, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Well thanks for that. If you are asking me if I'm serious about it then hell yes I am.
> 
> Although ill be going completely dark in a week's time. And will surface after new years only.
> 
> ...



no probs at all,after all we are in pursuit of excellence which is at a steal currently ,i'll keep u updated


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 23, 2011)

MP4Nation has shipped out my order already!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 24, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> MP4Nation has shipped out my order already!



Yes, they usually ship the item within 24hrs


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2011)

MEElec CC51 sale, one of the best V shaped IEM with incredible detailing.

Costs only $30 now (Original $80)

*www.meelec.com/Articles.asp?ID=140

If someone intend to buy it them tell me because I will be ordering two for me (we'll share the shipping, about $7 each). Already got one but can't miss the discount now.


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 4, 2012)

Received the MP4Nation shipment today 

The HK postage stamps will definitely augment my collection


----------



## Sarath (Jan 4, 2012)

Faun send me acc details asap 

Price in RS pls  (everything inc price + ship + customs +anything else)


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Faun send me acc details asap
> 
> Price in RS pls  (everything inc price + ship + customs +anything else)



Afaik,the promotion is over


----------



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah they seem out of stock


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Faun send me acc details asap
> 
> Price in RS pls  (everything inc price + ship + customs +anything else)



Grabbed two pair but they are still not delivered. Another earlier shipment is pending for 1 month. Damn India Post. 

Will let you know once I get these. I hope these don't get lost as the tracking number provided was customs number not the actual tracking number. Had I known this, I'd have selected another shipment method.

Already lost ZO2 in transit as it was without actual tracking number, someone from India Post must have gotten his hand over this baby


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys what is best headphones for 1K around.. I want it for music and Movies. if possible wireless. I can stretch it too 2K max if it is worth buying that..


----------



## mastervk (Jan 6, 2012)

Those who have bought from mp4 nation ,if i select fedex option will i have to pay extra amount for custom duty too when it is delivered in India?

also in case of free shipping do we have to pay any custom duty?


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 6, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Those who have bought from mp4 nation ,if i select fedex option will i have to pay extra amount for custom duty too when it is delivered in India?
> 
> also in case of free shipping do we have to pay any custom duty?



dunno abt the fedex option,but i've not paid any customs duty.
people say it depends on ur luck...


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Those who have bought from mp4 nation ,if i select fedex option will i have to pay extra amount for custom duty too when it is delivered in India?
> 
> also in case of free shipping do we have to pay any custom duty?



If you select fedex then the declared value of the package will be the original order value.

Might get stuck at customs. Talk with the rep on mp4nation website if it is indeed true and if anything can be done.


----------



## surya_neo (Jan 7, 2012)

Just ordered ATH M50 from Amazon through SnS..will have to wait 10 long days


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 7, 2012)

surya_neo said:


> Just ordered ATH M50 from Amazon through SnS..will have to wait 10 long days



How much did you pay including everything


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Hey guys what is best headphones for 1K around.. I want it for music and Movies. if possible wireless. I can stretch it too 2K max if it is worth buying that..



get urself sennheiser hd 202/203


----------



## Sarath (Jan 7, 2012)

surya_neo said:


> Just ordered ATH M50 from Amazon through SnS..will have to wait 10 long days



I hope it's not more than Rs. 8000  Audio Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitor Headphones [ATH-M50] - Rs.7,950.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 7, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> get urself sennheiser hd 202/203



thanx for reply but by seeing it in Images I have question is it comfortable & light enough for long hours..say couple of movies + music.. I have used headphones with that design, they really hurt ears after an hour or so.. 

what is starting range for 5.1 headphones and  best for movies..say 4K around max(as low as possible)


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> thanx for reply but by seeing it in Images I have question is it comfortable & light enough for long hours..say couple of movies + music.. I have used headphones with that design, they really hurt ears after an hour or so..
> 
> what is starting range for 5.1 headphones and  best for movies..say 4K around max(as low as possible)



they are pretty comfortable u'll feel a slight aching after 4/5 hrs of use,a decent set of roccat kave 5.1 will set u back by Rs 6k or else u could go for ATH M35/ATH T500 which is retailing for Rs 3400 on pristine note


----------



## surya_neo (Jan 8, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I hope it's not more than Rs. 8000  Audio Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitor Headphones [ATH-M50] - Rs.7,950.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India



Actually I paid for them to pristinenote on ebay but they cancelled the order saying that they are out of stock and saying that will be available only after 15-20 days and will cost 1000-1500 more...don't know if it is a way to milk extra money from customers...

I paid 7.4k to amazon..still dont know how much SnS will charge me..


----------



## Sarath (Jan 8, 2012)

^Dollar rate to blame I guess. Of course unless pristinote controls the dollar rates in our country I don't think I can put the blame on them.

Sns should charge around 1-2k. what about customs?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 8, 2012)

Guys any good site for US, I'm looking Shure, Audio Technica, Ultimate ears and klipsch brand.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 8, 2012)

moon audio is ok,headphone.com has stocks of all major brands also search for group buys on head-fi.org they usually have one or two going on.


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 8, 2012)

Does HD 202-203 come with MiC.. If not then any alternative, but movies is my top most priority.. Mic is some what Gr8 if included else OK.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 8, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Does HD 202-203 come with MiC.. If not then any alternative, but movies is my top most priority.. Mic is some what Gr8 if included else OK.



nope neither comes with a mic,they are for listening omly


----------



## surya_neo (Jan 9, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys any good site for US, I'm looking Shure, Audio Technica, Ultimate ears and klipsch brand.




Shure headphones are available on letsbuy.com and I think Klipsch are available on flipkart...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks buddy, I know, I drop the plan of Shure for sure . Let's see which one is going to plug AKG K701 or Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO 250 Ohms.


----------



## mastervk (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my M2 from MP4 nation.No custom duty(it was declared as 25$ item)... i was about to buy M4 using fedex..but in case of fedex they have to declare correct value which is still less than 100 $ but not sure what will happen at custom in case of 70$ item


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 12, 2012)

hey i ordered M4 from mp4nation today with FEDEX priority shipping. Wat will be the custom charges and how will i need to pay it??


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 13, 2012)

Yahoooooooooo! Got released from custom today itself.



> Jan 13, 2012 1:44 PM
> International shipment release
> MUMBAI IN
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2012)

^^that was fast !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 14, 2012)

Next month I'm getting DT990 pro 250 ohms.


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Want to own a Grado SR-80i. Looks so good in pics.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 14, 2012)

^^ I tried  SR-60i really it's worth buying.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Want to own a Grado SR-80i. Looks so good in pics.



did somebody say gradogo for it!!!!


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, I wanted to gift a friend. But way out of budget. Anyway, will I need an amp with them?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 15, 2012)

well on what will u be using it


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2012)

Laptop, at most a good pmp like iPod classic or Cowon J3.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 15, 2012)

using laptop as a source wouldn help u get the most out of it though the pmp will suffice but adding a basic amp like FIIO E7 would add more warmth,do demo the amp on ur source and if u feel its worth the investment do buy but make sure u do have a line-out on ur audio source so that it bypasses the onboard amp


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2012)

It will be good if you borrow few amp from your friends, if possible. By the way which headphone you are going for it's depends on them and ohms


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips prabhu. Will keep those in mind. Not really buying anything now, but I am totally looking for a Grado demo. Next time when I go to Mumbai, will visit Pristine Note's store for a demo.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> Thanks for the tips prabhu. Will keep those in mind. Not really buying anything now, but I am totally looking for a Grado demo. Next time when I go to Mumbai, will visit Pristine Note's store for a demo.



my pleasure


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 16, 2012)

WTF!!!!!  I hav been charged an amount of rs 1807 by fedex towards custom duty. Please help.my item was priced at 70$


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 16, 2012)

^Your m4 came fun2sh bhaiya?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 17, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> WTF!!!!!  I hav been charged an amount of rs 1807 by fedex towards custom duty. Please help.my item was priced at 70$



Sorry to say you have no way out I guess, as mp4nation does have a warning saying customs duty is not in their hands as you may or may not be charged depending on the country. 

OT : why did you choose FedEx when normal post had more chances to escape customs? Infact I was never charged for anything ordered from mp4nation, not on my M4's as well.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2012)

About MEElec service:



> I had to write it somewhere but no other place better than this.
> 
> I am impressed by their service. It seems the parcel sent to me is lost. It was without tracking number (I didn't know that until later). Mailed them after 1 month about the same. Mike replied that I should wait for a couple of weeks and let him know the fate of parcel after that.
> 
> ...




Another release from MEElectronics, a definite buy from me:
*a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/j3qas.r57j6/v/vspfiles/photos/EP-S6-RDBK-MEE-2.jpg?1326880047
*a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/j3qas.r57j6/v/vspfiles/photos/EP-S6-RDBK-MEE-6.jpg?1326880047

*www.meelec.com/product_p/ep-s6-rdbk-mee.htm


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

Got Ortofon EQ-5 and JVC FTX 90 today in mail. Will post brief impressions later.

Don't ever use professional couriers or EMS speed post as mode of shipping, it attracts unwarranted attention to customs. Paid 300 rupees as custom duties and another parcel from Hongkong is stuck in customs :/ 

3 Parcels (worth 12k but *without any tracking* details), I guess, have been stolen by customs.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> Got Ortofon EQ-5 and JVC FTX 90 today in mail. Will post brief impressions later.
> 
> Don't ever use professional couriers or EMS speed post as mode of shipping, it attracts unwarranted attention to customs. Paid 300 rupees as custom duties and another parcel from Hongkong is stuck in customs :/
> 
> 3 Parcels (worth 12k but *without any tracking* details), I guess, have been stolen by customs.



lol i jus cant fathom what u do with all those earplugs


----------



## Krow (Jan 30, 2012)

Faun is our inhouse IEM addict. If he posts a couple of reviews or even an impressions thread here, it will catapult him into instant stardom.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 30, 2012)

Krow said:


> Faun is our inhouse IEM addict. If he posts a couple of reviews or even an impressions thread here, it will catapult him into instant stardom.



haha sounds cool


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> lol i jus cant fathom what u do with all those earplugs


Make a collection 



Krow said:


> Faun is our inhouse IEM addict. If he posts a couple of reviews or even an impressions thread here, it will catapult him into instant stardom.


Would pretty much like to contribute in Audio Section here. No worries about stardom, prefer to be low profile.


Chennai Custom guys are lot more honest compared to Delhi (most corrupt) and Mumbai.


----------



## Krow (Jan 31, 2012)

Faun said:


> Would pretty much like to contribute in Audio Section here. No worries about stardom, prefer to be low profile.


Stardom was joke.  Will be great if you post your experience with your audio gear.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah Faun, you buy so many IEMs that you forget which one you wanted to do impressions on 

(This has happened   )


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2012)

So I'd be getting ZO2 and Dunu Hephaes within few days. Would be fun to use ZO2 with other IEMs.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2012)

Just received ZO2, what a killer combo with RE272. Soundstage enchanced and bass amplified without any noticeable distortion or bleeding.

Dunu Hephaes is bass heavy. Tried with ZO2 and it felt like a bass monster.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, some observations.

ZO2 in low gain mode sounds so much better with overall better clarity and good bass. A sense of improved soundstage and welcome coloration. 

With dual drivers, JVC FXT90 is indeed very good at imaging, separation and soundstage.

While I love the bass texture and speed of e-Q5.

If you guys like to test your phones for almost everything (imaging, soundstage etc) then do listen to Silent Hill Zero soundtracks.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2012)

Loving the musicality of FXT90. It's like a better mainstream version of IEM liked by all and sundry.

Quite informative post from JDSlabs about USPS shipping numbers and what they mean:



> What is a Customs ID?
> Non-trackable First Class and Priority Mail International packages have a customs ID in the form of LN#########US, LC#########US, or LJ#########US. These packages can be tracked within the United States only. After the package departs the nearest international postal hub, tracking stops. This is because the receiving country treats LN/LC/LJ customs ID barcodes as normal mail, which means they are not traceable and your post office will have no record of the package. International packages can optionally be sent as "Registered Mail" to add tracking (about $12 fee). Registered Mail changes the "L" in the customs ID to "C" or "E". In summary, the first letter of a customs ID indicates:
> 
> L: Normal un-registered mail. No tracking.
> ...



JDS Labs - Shipping Rates


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 18, 2012)

Look here

*www.meelec.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/2012_A151S_01.gif


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2012)

^^Yeah decent discount, but i'd wait for A161 discount or Sport Fi S6.

Also, Xears got Ebony wood and Dark wood Xe200PRO version. Look so snazzy.
*i.imgur.com/NUx9s.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kiJUB.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 18, 2012)

I love wood finishing. Faun what they are also joining your regiment ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ some time in future, each pair. They look good and the sound is equally good for the price.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats yet again Faun. I am seriosly considering _robbery_ as an alternative career 

I am still reading about your prev purchases. You buy too many earphones and too soon. 

Are you only interested in IEMs? or do you look at headphones too?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Look at what I found: Multi-IEM Review - 221 IEMs compared (Monoprice MEP-933 / 8320 added 02/12/12)


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2012)

^^Yes, that's a pretty popular thread on head-fi.

@Sarath
Yes, for now I am interested in IEMs only.

I wish I had loadsamonies to spent but then I am working for that.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 21, 2012)

@Faun do you anyone who do modding with HP cable's ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, titana from TechEnclave do that.

Received HisoundAudio Popo wooden IEM for review. First impressions are quire positive with lush sounding mids and pleasant reverberating sound. Though detailing is not that good (can sound congested in complex passages) but soundstage and openness is in good proportion. Bass becomes softer with ZO2, prefer it directly connected to Sansa Fuze+. Initial impressions, final thoughts may wary slightly. More in complete review later.


----------



## Krow (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, titana from TechEnclave do that.
> 
> Received HisoundAudio Popo wooden IEM for review. First impressions are quire positive with lush sounding mids and pleasant reverberating sound. Though detailing is not that good (can sound congested in complex passages) but soundstage and openness is in good proportion. Bass becomes softer with ZO2, prefer it directly connected to Sansa Fuze+. Initial impressions, final thoughts may wary slightly. More in complete review later.


And some pics too


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2012)

Pic will be up by saturday or sunday.

Got the FiioE17, Soundmagic E30 and Brainwavz Beta which were held in customs since 1 month. Payed ~1000 as custom duties. But I am happy that got these after all.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> Pic will be up by saturday or sunday.
> 
> Got the FiioE17, Soundmagic E30 and Brainwavz Beta which were held in customs since 1 month. Payed ~1000 as custom duties. But I am happy that got these after all.


Where did you get that E17 from? You got the first batch from MP4Nation?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, titana from TechEnclave do that.



*titana* - He be better called master of mods (especially of custom amps)! I have been lurking on his work since long, he is such a audio enthu!


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Where did you get that E17 from? You got the first batch from MP4Nation?



Yes, from the first batch. It's a long story, placed order for 3 items (M2, M3 + Nanite, M4) those reached India and then returned to sender (mp4nation), it took about 3 months for whole turnaround process. I asked to cancel resending the items and requested to provide store credit. I received store credit after deduction o f $27 as shipping charges. Was thinking of buying B2 which were on offer during Christmas sale throughout december. But the 3 parcels reached late to mp4nation, partly because they didn't check with post office because of Christmas holidays while the parcel were lying there for a whole week. Fortunately E17 went on pre order and that spurred me to place order for E17. I guess they included me in the first batch dispatch as I already had a very long wait. Then parcel got stuck in customs.

Here I got something for my money after 5 months.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yes, from the first batch. It's a long story, placed order for 3 items (M2, M3 + Nanite, M4) those reached India and then returned to sender (mp4nation), it took about 3 months for whole turnaround process. I asked to cancel resending the items and requested to provide store credit. I received store credit after deduction o f $27 as shipping charges. Was thinking of buying B2 which were on offer during Christmas sale throughout december. But the 3 parcels reached late to mp4nation, partly because they didn't check with post office because of Christmas holidays while the parcel were lying there for a whole week. Fortunately E17 went on pre order and that spurred me to place order for E17. I guess they included me in the first batch dispatch as I already had a very long wait. Then parcel got stuck in customs.
> 
> Here I got something for my money after 5 months.


Seems buying from MP4nation is actually a matter of patience, too bad, was thinking of getting a E30 or M4.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is my purchase which i ordered from flip-kart.
SoundMAGIC E10M & i also got audio technica ATH C100G free. 
Damage 2500Rs
*img826.imageshack.us/img826/1/20120223200455.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Seems buying from MP4nation is actually a matter of patience, too bad, was thinking of getting a E30 or M4.



There shouldn't be any problem. Mine was an isolated case.

I might sell my E30 because it's not much different from my other earphones. But before that I'd do a review.

Congrats @SIDDHARTH.BEAM


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 23, 2012)

@faun I am not satisfied by any of my headphone or IEM
plz suggest me some good headphone or IEM
i was planning to go for AKG Q701 or beyerdynamic 880 600ohms.
one more thing should i invest on these costly headphone .
IEM are better or headphone are better. I already invested around 7000 to 8000Rs on IEM & headphone  but I thing all my money has gone to vain.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2012)

No idea about headphones. I go by general impressions on head-fi and other forums.

It's one's personal preference. Some like IEM and others prefer headphones. I like the portable aspect or IEMs.

Can you tell what all earphones and headphones you have tried and the source you used to drive these ? What kind of sound signature more appeal to you ? More bass, more treble, forward vocals or a balanced one ? Analytical or warm sounding ? That might help you in selecting the right one.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 23, 2012)

Headphone which owned 
audio technica M35 used fiio E11
sony MDR-570L used fiio E11
logitech G35 (broken) inbuilt amp 

IEM which i owned are
sony MDR-ED12
sony MDR-EX50 used fiio E11
SoundMAGIC E10M purchased for my Samsung galaxy note.

I preferred good sound stage big decent bass decent treble clarity very detail sound should not be ear piercing but should be soothing
make me shout wow .detail should be layered good. All the instrument should be heard clearly, not a detail should be missed by my ear.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ you want a lot of things, big soundstage along with lots of bass, only with high end headphones.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ you want a lot of things, big soundstage along with lots of bass, only with high end headphones.


By high end headphones do u mean 
AKG Q701 K702 or 
Beyerdynamic 880 , 990 (600 ohms or 250 ohms) 
sennheiser HD650 (300 ohms) or 
sennheiser HD800 & beyerdynamic T1 ( which is above my league)
I don't want lots of bass.
I need decent bass.
I am no a bass maniac.
i prefer clarity sound stage & detail over bass & treble.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Headphone which owned
> audio technica M35 used fiio E11
> sony MDR-570L used fiio E11
> logitech G35 (broken) inbuilt amp
> ...



Try JVC FXT90. Fits your requirement well. Read more about it over head fi. 
*www.head-fi.org/t/563722/jvc-ha-fxt90-appreciation-thread-user-info-buying-guide-reviews-on-page-1

Ask joker too.
Multi-IEM Review - 223 IEMs compared (Dunu DN-17 Crater & DN-18 Hawkeye added 02/22/12)

For headphones, I cannot suggest anything within my limited knowledge.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Try JVC FXT90. Fits your requirement well. Read more about it over head fi.
> JVC HA-FXT90 Appreciation Thread [User-Info/Buying Guide/Reviews on Page 1]
> 
> Ask joker too.
> ...


Why jvc ha fxt90 are they similar to my sound signature? r u using these? how do they sound to you? any other better or closer.
where can i buy these IEM?


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Why jvc ha fxt90 are they similar to my sound signature? r u using these? how do they sound to you? any other better or closer.
> where can i buy these IEM?



These are dual driver earphones though without any crossover, depending upon densities of the two drivers.

Soundstage carries good width and decent depth. Bass has got good body and impact. Instrument separation and imaging is pretty good at the price point (<$127), you will be able to appreciate the different layers of sound and 3d positioning of instruments playing. Timbre stays almost true to the instrument. Most musical IEM that I own. Midrange is forward and carries good weight, vocals sound reasonably good due to that. Adequate treble presence, not too bright. Good dynamic range so that you get the same detailing at low volumes.

These are not officially available outside Japan. You have to get it via the link provided in the post above or from Dimitri Trush (from musicacoustics). I got mine from Dimitri @$127.

Others in same tier are Yamaha EPH-100 and VSonic GR07.

Read the appreciation thread posted above and come to a decision.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

Had got a Nokia headphone-rs.350 recently its the worst headphone ever...works only with Nokia.Plugged it into my iPod,Guess what??I can hear only the background music..and only some lyrics in high volume


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Had got a Nokia headphone-rs.350 recently its the worst headphone ever...works only with Nokia.Plugged it into my iPod,Guess what??I can hear only the background music..and only some lyrics in high volume



Because iphone uses its own TRRS socket.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 1, 2012)

I got *Bose Quietcomfort 3*. 

Used it couple of days. Some views:

Just when you apply it to your ears, surrounding noises are shut off. So much so that i have to keep my cellphone infront of my eyes so that I could atleast see the blinking when it's ringing.

Sound quality is magical. 100times much better than my previous chinese headphones. It is operated on internal battery. It is chargeable Li-ion battery and lasts around 20-25 hours. There is a spare battery and charger along with the kit.

No battery, no music though!


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2012)

^^nice impressions

How much did you pay for these ?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 2, 2012)

I didnt. I was gifted


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2012)

a_medico said:


> I didnt. I was gifted



Congrats for the freebie.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 7, 2012)

Whats the difference between PL11 and PL13? which one are better ?Inclined towards tight punchy bass. Source would be Ipod touch 4 and sony walkman E series .Right now using EP630s


----------



## maddy1205 (Apr 11, 2012)

I recently got a pair of skullcandy ink d earbuds and lost one of the earphone sleeves
i got a pair of sleeves which are too small for my ears!!
where can i get replacement ones??


----------



## techlover (Apr 21, 2012)

I ordered Philips SHP1900 headphones from flipkart 4days ago.

Flipkart.com: Philips SHP1900 Headphone: Headphone

Seeing all the reviews on the site i was very impressed by it and therefore selected it to buy.
But i am disappointed by the product. I have connected to my computer.
One side of it (the side with the wire) constantly produces a trr-trr-trr sound while playing music,movies etc. while the other one doesnt produces it.
First of all i thought that it must be due to its low bass that it is not able to produce sound but if that was the case the other side would also have been producing the same sound.
Is there any defect in the piece?
Should i ask for a replacement?
Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 1, 2012)

@Faun
I am planning to buy an iem, so which would be better b/w Brainwavz M1 and Soundmagic e30.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2012)

gulati.ishank said:


> @Faun
> I am planning to buy an iem, so which would be better b/w Brainwavz M1 and Soundmagic e30.



E30 is balance and versatile. Good VFM.

Can't say about M1 as I don't have it compare with E30.


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2012)

My M1 died. So did my friend's. One ear gone in both. 1.5 years each.


----------



## gforz (May 4, 2012)

@Faun,was going to grab a SoundMagic E10,but just read about "SIDDHARTH.BEAM 's E10 purchase".He just disliked it in an hour!,which made me feel to have an eye on Meelec cc51 and BW M2.BW M2 isnt available in India (although PristineNote claims to have its stock stuck in customs) and I have no interest to grab one from Mp4Nation ,waiting for months or customs demons by my side! Bitfang.com shows Meelec cc51 at 3.5k.
I prefer good sound stage along with decent bass, decent treble ,I am an analytical listener.
So should I stick to cc51?I would love to have other IEM's within the same price range available in India! with my preferences.Suggest me ,I am indeed vey confused


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 4, 2012)

Got my E30 today.
Initial Impressions- Packaging is very nice ,accessories are also good but a hard carrying case would have made it just perfect.Housing is made of plastic but doesn't look cheap at all.
At first when i plugged them in my pc i felt that volume was very low even at 100% volume.Then i plugged them in my cellphone and the sound is just perfect.These are very light weight,comfortable with excellent sq and i have already fell in love wit these earphones.
Now could someone help with the computer issue.Impedence of these IEMs is only 12ohms which is very low so it can't be the issue.I have also used my old headphone with pc whose impedance was 32ohms and i never had this problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 4, 2012)

^Update the drivers. I had same issue with my headphones.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

gforz said:


> @Faun,was going to grab a SoundMagic E10,but just read about "SIDDHARTH.BEAM 's E10 purchase".He just disliked it in an hour!,which made me feel to have an eye on Meelec cc51 and BW M2.BW M2 isnt available in India (although PristineNote claims to have its stock stuck in customs) and I have no interest to grab one from Mp4Nation ,waiting for months or customs demons by my side! Bitfang.com shows Meelec cc51 at 3.5k.
> I prefer good sound stage along with decent bass, decent treble ,I am an analytical listener.
> So should I stick to cc51?I would love to have other IEM's within the same price range available in India! with my preferences.Suggest me ,I am indeed vey confused



CC51, while good at details retrieval, got a V shaped frequency curve. Bass and treble is more prominent compared to vocals, to put it bluntly. It's a fun IEM but not an analytical one.

If you are looking for analytical earphones then better try HiFiman RE-0 or RE-ZERO. I got 2 of these just in case my other earphones conk off and I am left with nothing. These are exceptionally good for the price. Yo ucan get second hand for 2-2.5k. Watch out for deals in Techenclave or other forums. original price is $79 + $10 shipping.

Otherwise a safer bet is to get a balanced earphone like Soudnmagic E30 or Bwavz M1 (said to be balanced). It is not as dry as RE-0, colored a bit.

I will be doing a review of E30 by tomorrow. After that I might put it up for sale.

But I'd recommend you to get RE-0 if you prefer analytical earphones.


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Update the drivers. I had same issue with my headphones.



Thanks buddy.
It solved my problem.


----------



## rajnusker (May 4, 2012)

Anybody know where can I get Fiio E6 COD?


----------



## gforz (May 5, 2012)

Finally thought of SM E30,but how'z the isolation gulati.ishank? I read it has below average isolation as it's a shallow fit.Can it be improved or should I settle for the E10?.@Faun,I need to settle in for an IEM ASAP so finding an RE0 isn't possible.So what say?


----------



## gulati.ishank (May 5, 2012)

gforz said:


> Finally thought of SM E30,but how'z the isolation gulati.ishank? I read it has below average isolation as it's a shallow fit.Can it be improved or should I settle for the E10?.@Faun,I need to settle in for an IEM ASAP so finding an RE0 isn't possible.So what say?



I have not used many IEMs so i can't compare its isolation with others.I am currently using stock biflange tips with these and to me isolation is enough.I have even missed some calls on my cell phone when i was litsening music on these.I think you should go for it or you can wait for M1 to come in stock at pristine note.

Have a look at these two threads if you are interested in E30
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/154844-klipsch-image-s3-vs-senn-cx270-vs-brainwavz-m2.html
Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Audio Zone - TechEnclave - Page 48


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

@gforz you will have to experiment with the tips to get better isolation.


----------



## gforz (May 10, 2012)

Got my E30 today.Feeling Very positive indeed!!.Thanks Faun and gulati.Ishank for all your suggesstions.


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2012)

Testing Sennheiser RS 220. Good sound, wish I had an amp.


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 11, 2012)

well m thinking of buying my first iems and m thinking of buying  klipsch s3 and i mostly listen all forms of rock,some classical indian music and metal,suggestions would be welcome


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 11, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> well m thinking of buying my first iems and m thinking of buying  klipsch s3 and i mostly listen all forms of rock,some classical indian music and metal,suggestions would be welcome



Why not the soundmagic iems?
The E30 seems to be good for your needs. 
Haven't read many reviews on the s3, but its elder sibling the S4 are known to have an issue with sibilance.


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 11, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Why not the soundmagic iems?
> The E30 seems to be good for your needs.
> Haven't read many reviews on the s3, but its elder sibling the S4 are known to have an issue with sibilance.



well i'll purely go with the recommendations since i haven't had any xps with iems and how do they compare with any of the audio gear in my sig


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 13, 2012)

ordered soundmagic e30 pretty excited as to how they'll sound


----------



## saikiasunny (May 13, 2012)

Will the sound magic pl21 sound good with 5130?


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2012)

Got these for review, 2nd balanced armature offering from MEElectronics.
MEElectronics A161P Balanced Armature In-Ear Headphone



saikiasunny said:


> Will the sound magic pl21 sound good with 5130?


With my nokia 5800 the presentation was quite harsh. Not that you will realize it but only in comparison to other players.


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 17, 2012)

got'em 2days back from flipkart for Rs1985/- 

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_3442.jpg


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

This is my first iem and first experience with iems too . Though till now they sound gud enough to me. Any tips to make it better?


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2012)

^^experiment with tips and get 320kbps mp3s.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

I mostly play 256 and 320 kbps mp3 so no problem there. What kind of tips should i get and from where?


----------



## sanudigit (May 18, 2012)

Hi
Since beginning I have indilged myself  with lots of chinese below Rs 500 , below standard earphones.But now I want to buy a keeper. I stay in Kolkata so as Kolkatans know we are limited by availability in our choices . i mainly listen to mp3s in dell laptop/ Samsung Galaxy s phone . I like very slow lounge / chillout/ downtempo music , no rock/ metal.Please suggest me  good quality IEM with best sound / bass / surround effects etc below Rs 4000/-
Thanks 
sanu


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 18, 2012)

sanudigit said:


> Hi
> Since beginning I have indilged myself  with lots of chinese below Rs 500 , below standard earphones.But now I want to buy a keeper. I stay in Kolkata so as Kolkatans know we are limited by availability in our choices . i mainly listen to mp3s in dell laptop/ Samsung Galaxy s phone . I like very slow lounge / chillout/ downtempo music , no rock/ metal.Please suggest me  good quality IEM with best sound / bass / surround effects etc below Rs 4000/-
> Thanks
> sanu



For your requirements, I feel the Brainwavz M3 will be perfect. 
You don't have many options in that price range here in India. But for you the M3 would be great.
Pristinenote will be restocking them soon. They quote a time of 2-3 days to get their stock.
Keep checking this incase they restock the M3. Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
To see its review by joker, refer to Multi-IEM Review - 237 IEMs compared (AKG K3003i added 05/07/12)


----------



## Dr.Unk (May 19, 2012)

Hey! It's the first time I'm putting in so much thought to buying a good earphone. I've been using Sony MDR EX50 for more than a year now and have been fairly happy using it to listen to music on my phone and the laptop. After a lot of review-searching, I've decided on Soundmagic E30 which has great reviews from everyone, fits nicely within my budget and is easily available online. I just have a few questions about these.

The music I listen to is mostly western classical (symphonies, strings and piano concertos or solos) and Indian classical (mostly vocal). Apart from that, I casually listen to rock, electronic and fusion while traveling, for fun. I was satisfied with the Sony MDR EX50 for casual listening but lately with classical music I've started craving for a better soundstage and instrument separation. I like bass but not the rumbling boomy kind, I prefer a more tighter and deep bass with a thump. Will the E30 satisfy me with the soundstage, instrument separation and bass? Also, will it work well for more casual listening and be good for movies on the laptop, too? I basically want better sound quality and a bit of versatility. I know they, being budget IEMs, won't be as great as the more expensive ones but considering I come from consumer-level earphones and this is my first good IEM, I wanna know if they'll definitely give me a different listening experience than the sound quality I've been used to all these years. Reading the reviews, I have great expectations from these. 

I'm thinking of getting them from homeshop18.com for Rs1800. The ebay listing by Ishank.Gulati has sold out. Flipkart has them for Rs1985. They have a 1yr warranty, don't they, so in case something goes wrong, will it be easier to deal with homeshop18 or flipkart?

Too bad that Pristine Note doesn't have the Brainwavz in stock or I could've checked them out too. I live 15minutes away from their office in Belapur. Other in-ears available within my budget are the a-Jays three but I don't think they compare with the E30, do they? Just clearing it up before I click the buy button for SM E30.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2012)

E30 is a fairly balanced IEM with added warmth. Should be good for the genres you listen to. Soundstage is good. Bass is not boomy and overwhelming.


----------



## Dr.Unk (May 19, 2012)

Thank you! Ordering it.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2012)

^^no problem. I hope you like it.

Some pics of MEElectronics A161. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5347/7232869130_a485f61624_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7088/7232873976_6efc0248ca_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7093/7232903202_81e77d07a4_z.jpg


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 20, 2012)

Awesome man!! Impressions awaited!


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

Writing reviews is such a long process. It's been over 3 hours.


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

Guys give me one answer. Which one is better Koss PortaPro or Senn PX100-II.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2012)

Porta Pro and PX100 II are equivalent, to each his own, I like porta pro better, sounds more fun and has better bass.


----------



## rajnusker (May 29, 2012)

^Some reviews says PX100-II is better in sound quality. Plus the Portapro drivers are pretty old. And in India Porta-Pro is costly about 4k with no warranty?, while PX100-II can be bought at 2.8-3k if one knows where to get it with warranty.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^Some reviews says PX100-II is better in sound quality. Plus the Portapro drivers are pretty old. And in India Porta-Pro is costly about 4k with no warranty?, while PX100-II can be bought at 2.8-3k if one knows where to get it with warranty.


Theres a reason its old, cause they never needed to change it, its just so damn good, en entire company built on one headphone 

PX100 II @ 3k is a better deal sure, I'm soon gonna buy one for myself, then I can go for a detailed comparison.


----------



## rajnusker (May 29, 2012)

^Koss with no warranty is deal-breaker for me, considering I am going to break the cable junction within 2-3 months. :/


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2012)

^^ If you buy from official distro in India, you get lifetime warranty for koss headphones in India, the official distro is Betta Electronics, they confirm the lifetime warranty. Look at some koss headphones in flipkart, they say lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## rajnusker (May 30, 2012)

^Flipkart has been out of stock since god knows when!


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 5, 2012)

How many of you bought the M4 during the weekend sale?


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2012)

Got Final Audio Design FI-BA-SB abd Final Audio Design Adagio V.

FI-BA-SB got to be among the best I have.

Adagio V is kind of OK. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 5, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen 
I feel we need an earphone showoff thread or something. You know, members taking pictures of their gear.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

Coming soon today. 

We already have audio gear thread.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 6, 2012)

No pics in that thread.
I meant something with pics, since posting audio gear isn't much fun without pics 
Like this-  *anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10947


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

We do have pics (spoiler tags) in audio gear thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/153...-headphones-earphones-speakers-amps-dacs.html

Some pics of FI-BA-SB

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7078/7344406252_bd4aa870c6_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7099/7159197331_fb2034581c_z.jpg

Final Audio Adagio V
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7232/7344412280_4b45b7efb0_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7217/7344411298_1c2e4dc16a_z.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2012)

Soundmagic E30 makes my FiiO E6 redundant, the iem sounds better without the amp, wtf?

The amp is ok, works good with portapro or M35.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Anybody tried SRS IWOW U?


----------



## Renny (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys, I need a new earphone for my mobile, I want to buy something different and not the usual in-ear earphones,

How good is this product?
Philips SHS390 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com

And what exactly over-the-ear? Will these fit snugly? Will be using these while running and working out.

Also is the Sony one much better than its Phillips counterpart?
*www.flipkart.com/sony-mdr-g45lp-he...EGGS&ref=5d5cf323-9fe1-40d0-9c6f-48a16dd2b996


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2012)

Got my ear impressions done from Beltone for UM Miracle.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7277/7629513082_f5822d17c9_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7107/7629515942_fffbb8d851_c.jpg

Btw, I am trying to get these as custom art on faceplates. Dunno how it will turn out. 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8004/7629581484_3eebecde4c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7248/7629581226_b6c64eba97.jpg

More suggestions required.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 23, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> got'em 2days back from flipkart for Rs1985/-
> 
> *i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_3442.jpg



congrats..

btw homeshop18 price is Rs. 1800


i am also searching good earphone...


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in God's name is that?? and what is a faceplate?


----------



## Renny (Jul 28, 2012)

trublu said:


> What in God's name is that?? and what is a faceplate?



Lol , an impression of his ear! Whats the material used?


----------



## Renny (Aug 2, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good stereo Bluetooth earphone/headphone. Will use it with my mobile and desktop. Budget 2-3K (Preferably within 2K).


----------



## Rathians (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi...Recently the right channel of my Sony mdr ex-57, stopped working. Is it possible to fix this?


----------



## Samhades (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey guys... planning to buy a new headset! How is Steel series Sibera? Also the Plantronics GAMECOM 377!


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my Miracles yesterday
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8448/7976191661_de68383141_c.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ nice are those using dynamic drivers or balanced armature? btw how much did they cost?


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2012)

^^6 balanced armatures per piece. Cost ~$950

Few other pics
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8455/7982461213_32abdd8e9b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8321/7982467106_d802d6ea3d_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8182/7982458863_40854b287e_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8296/7982450014_ecfb3aca6b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/7982453039_1a96fca06f_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8030/7982458884_cb1dce4e26_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/7982457914_dcc14a611e_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8451/7982452417_bf78f560d7_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7982454672_569fc7d617_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8303/7982450755_8275936fd6_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8180/7982452662_96667f717a_z.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2012)

Some useful audio clips for stereo imaging test.
Online LEDR™ - Listening Environment Diagnostic Recording Sound Test

Other tests:
Sound Tests and Audio Test Tones


----------



## ninz (Sep 20, 2012)

hi guys
i am in need of a budget headphone (Rs.2500). i have chosen these 2 do you know anything about them. 
And if you suggest other piece please let me know
Buy Denon AHD 310 OverHead Headphone Design for Dynamic Sound: Price in India, Denon AHD 310 OverHead Headphone Design for Dynamic Sound Reviews Online - Infibeam.com
Buy Akg Headphones Closed K44 V2 Online | Best Akg Headphones in India | Furtados Online


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 20, 2012)

ninz said:


> hi guys
> i am in need of a budget headphone (Rs.2500). i have chosen these 2 do you know anything about them.
> And if you suggest other piece please let me know
> Buy Denon AHD 310 OverHead Headphone Design for Dynamic Sound: Price in India, Denon AHD 310 OverHead Headphone Design for Dynamic Sound Reviews Online - Infibeam.com
> Buy Akg Headphones Closed K44 V2 Online | Best Akg Headphones in India | Furtados Online



I would prefer to go for the Denon. AKG is good too, but they certainly have a little thing when it comes to value-for-money.


----------



## ninz (Sep 22, 2012)

@ audiophilic

thanks for the reply 
may i know which one you have?


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 22, 2012)

ninz said:


> @ audiophilic
> 
> thanks for the reply
> may i know which one you have?



I'm a bass head, and i own AH-D400, real value for money too.


----------



## ninz (Sep 22, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> I'm a bass head, and i own AH-D400, real value for money too.



i am burning and my heart is aching


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> Got my Miracles yesterday
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8448/7976191661_de68383141_c.jpg


alienware !!


----------



## funguykk (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been looking everywhere for MEElectronics M6-BK earphones. I found them on E-bay but would prefer any other sellers. I'm also open to other behind-the-ear earphones with mic that is decently priced. Can someone help me? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Enjoying some Blues on my Twinwoofers White Chrome...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8042/8035245366_a3213189a1_c.jpg

In-Depth review coming soon on these..


----------



## \m/ Phoenix \m/ (Oct 14, 2012)

Guys who are from Mumbai/Pune or have got stuff delivered to Mumbai/Pune, can you pls comment on the Octroi scenario in these cities?...I intend to buy a phone and IEMs online. Do I have to pay a hefty amount as Octroi(4-5%)?...any specific parts in Mumbai, where Octroi is not chrged??(so that I can try n get it sourced to someone over there)....Any particular couriers that bypass Octroi tolls, n any that do not?...i'll then ask the seller to courier accordingly if possible...

Do reply...thanx

P.S: Made up my mind to buy the SM E10
Hope it lasts a couple of yrs atleast(n I hope SM's build quality is not as bad as some ppl say! )
I've had a Philips SE3750 (which i dint like much) and a Sennheiser PMX-90 (which I liked a lot...except that its a neck-band type)....Hope I'm not disappointed by these SMs, as I'm spending more than double of what I had initially planned(was inclined to buy JVC Marshmallows for jus 500 bucks...but going by ur reccos, I'm buying this instead)....Any last-minute suggestions, guys?


----------



## rish1 (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ i read on hifi that after burn in period of 75 hrs . soundmagic es18 sounds 90 % of soundmagic e10 . considering that soundmagic es18 is 440 and soundmagic e10 is worth 1300 . i would pick es18 or go with some other high end iem if not budget constrained . i have read 2 - 3 similar reviews like this google it. 
p.s - i am just a noob in this field , just wanted to let you know what i have read


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2012)

\m/ Phoenix \m/ said:


> Guys who are from Mumbai/Pune or have got stuff delivered to Mumbai/Pune, can you pls comment on the Octroi scenario in these cities?...I intend to buy a phone and IEMs online. Do I have to pay a hefty amount as Octroi(4-5%)?...any specific parts in Mumbai, where Octroi is not chrged??(so that I can try n get it sourced to someone over there)....Any particular couriers that bypass Octroi tolls, n any that do not?...i'll then ask the seller to courier accordingly if possible...



If you give your address in hinjewadi, pune then octroi wont be charged as far as I know. I give my company's address.


----------



## ghoshm21 (Oct 17, 2012)

Any suggestion about very good over the ear head phone for loss less music listening in ipod under 4k to 5k?

thanks
sandipan ghosh


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking Headphones. I have dell laptop and going to using them with it. This is going to be my first headphone purchase. The headphone should be comfortable for long. hours. having mic attached is added advantage. I don't know much abt headphone. zeroed on sennheiser brand. open to any suggestions. budget is 2k-3k only.



chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking Headphones. I have dell laptop and going to using them with it. This is going to be my first headphone purchase. The headphone should be comfortable for long. hours. having mic attached is added advantage. I don't know much abt headphone. zeroed on sennheiser brand. open to any suggestions. budget is 2k-3k only.




please help


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 20, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking Headphones. I have dell laptop and going to using them with it. This is going to be my first headphone purchase. The headphone should be comfortable for long. hours. having mic attached is added advantage. I don't know much abt headphone. zeroed on sennheiser brand. open to any suggestions. budget is 2k-3k only.
> 
> ...



Within that price range, you might be lucky to get one, but quality wise, don't expect too much. A full range headphones that cost somewhere 2-3k is simply a rip off, as far as i'm concerned. I've used many over years, and thrown them as well.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 20, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking Headphones. I have dell laptop and going to using them with it. This is going to be my first headphone purchase. The headphone should be comfortable for long. hours. having mic attached is added advantage. I don't know much abt headphone. zeroed on sennheiser brand. open to any suggestions. budget is 2k-3k only.
> 
> ...



Well HD 205 will good for you around Rs2200


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 22, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Well HD 205 will good for you around Rs2200



Hi, thanks for your reply. may i know where it is available at 2200. coz through online shopping almost everywhere it is available at 3600 upwards.



audiophilic said:


> Within that price range, you might be lucky to get one, but quality wise, don't expect too much. A full range headphones that cost somewhere 2-3k is simply a rip off, as far as i'm concerned. I've used many over years, and thrown them as well.



Hi,

Thanks for your reply. would u like to recommend one headphone. how is Sennheiser HD 205 according to u.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 22, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. may i know where it is available at 2200. coz through online shopping almost everywhere it is available at 3600 upwards.



Brand New Sennheiser Pro Proffessional DJ Heatphones HD 205 | eBay

Apply 5% off coupon.


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 22, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. may i know where it is available at 2200. coz through online shopping almost everywhere it is available at 3600 upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



save some money and buy Denon AHD 510. Don't go for Denon AHD 310, you might be disappointed.


----------



## hitesh (Oct 23, 2012)

Best earphone under 500rs ?
es18 ?


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 23, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> save some money and buy Denon AHD 510. Don't go for Denon AHD 310, you might be disappointed.



thanks, Ebay is showing its price Rs.4900. Is it right price. On most of the online shopping sites it is Rs.4900.



chintan786 said:


> thanks, Ebay is showing its price Rs.4900. Is it right price. On most of the online shopping sites it is Rs.4900.



BTW.. there are two types of 510.. 510 and 510R..which one to go for. 

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 24, 2012)

please help


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 26, 2012)

Well order hd205


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks NIGHTMARE... actually i booked denone 510R with infibeam and they haven't even disptached yet. i am going with denon.


----------



## ratul (Oct 26, 2012)

rish said:


> ^^ i read on hifi that after burn in period of 75 hrs . soundmagic es18 sounds 90 % of soundmagic e10 . considering that soundmagic es18 is 440 and soundmagic e10 is worth 1300 . i would pick es18 or go with some other high end iem if not budget constrained . i have read 2 - 3 similar reviews like this google it.
> p.s - i am just a noob in this field , just wanted to let you know what i have read



guys even i have this doubt, anyone here to solve this???


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 28, 2012)

guys, i recently went to croma and i found a variety of "on the ear" headphones from sony/phillips/sennheiser  which were priced around Rs.1000-1500. I wonder whether these will be compatible with mobiles?
I am planning to buy either htc one-s or Sony xperia-p and i don't want to end-up with a headphones which doesn't work. Searching the net hasn't helped and product description on the back doesn't mention compatibility.


----------



## ratul (Nov 7, 2012)

ratul said:


> guys even i have this doubt, anyone here to solve this???



well no need of this now, bought E10 from SMC International @ 1.5k..
totally awesome, and 20-30% better than ES18, which my friend bought, ES18 sounded more like my earlier PL21's, and E10's have a wider soundstage, and better instrument separation..
Plus Biflange tips provided are awesome... 
Check out pics *here*..


----------



## zapout (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys need suggestion of iem for 1.6k with good build quality. Upgrading from soundmagic pl21, the casing of my pl21 is coming apart.
Tried soundmagic es18, didn't like the bass, i liked pl21 more, the overall quality of pl21 is better for me.

Leaning towards soundmagic e10/e30 for 1.3k/1.6k(using coupon) from hs18 OR
Sennheiser CX 180 from SMC.
And i read online that es18 is similar to e10, i didn't liked es18, so can any member which used both, verify if there is no big difference between them.

Are there any other options available under 1.6k.
Waiting for your reply.
Thanks


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

zapout said:


> Guys need suggestion of iem for 1.6k with good build quality. Upgrading from soundmagic pl21, the casing of my pl21 is coming apart.
> Tried soundmagic es18, didn't like the bass, i liked pl21 more, the overall quality of pl21 is better for me.
> 
> Leaning towards soundmagic e10/e30 for 1.3k/1.6k(using coupon) from hs18 OR
> ...



i too am coming from PL21 to E10, and E10 is much better than PL21, though only in some songs i can hear difference, most of the songs are just the same for me as in PL21, just bass is more controlled now...
Read my previous post, i said that my friend bought ES18, which i found close to PL21, thus E10 is 20-30% better than ES18..
I am using the bi-flange eartip..


----------



## zapout (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ok will buy e10 from smc, forgot to mention--source is sansa cllip+, 
from where you got "bi-flange eartip"?


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

zapout said:


> ^^ok will buy e10 from smc, forgot to mention--source is sansa cllip+,
> from where you got "bi-flange eartip"?



well, you get a pair free as an accessory with E10 itself..  
You get 2 pair each of S/M/L silicon tips, and a pair of bi-flange eartip, so you get total of 7 pairs of eartips with E10...


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Brand New Sennheiser Pro Proffessional DJ Heatphones HD 205 | eBay
> 
> Apply 5% off coupon.



 I missed it, that was an amazing deal ......

I've got a budget of about 2.8k , planning to get the Sennheiser HD 203 for ~Rs 2630, is it worth it or are there any better models or deals??


----------



## zapout (Nov 10, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, you get a pair free as an accessory with E10 itself..
> You get 2 pair each of S/M/L silicon tips, and a pair of bi-flange eartip, so you get total of 7 pairs of eartips with E10...



you got it for 1.5k right?,, smc is quoting 1.8k for it. I can't spend more than 1.6k.
I guess there is no other option but to buy Sennheiser CX 180.


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

zapout said:


> you got it for 1.5k right?,, smc is quoting 1.8k for it. I can't spend more than 1.6k.
> I guess there is no other option but to buy Sennheiser CX 180.



haha, yes they quoted me initially 1.7k too after 15% discount on MRP..
i said that on your site, it's given as 1.5k, how could you sell above that, so the guy agreed for 1.5k..


----------



## zapout (Nov 10, 2012)

^^the same thing happened with me last year when i purchased pl21.
I bought e10 for 1.6k from smc today.
Did you "burn in" the e10?


----------



## ratul (Nov 11, 2012)

zapout said:


> ^^the same thing happened with me last year when i purchased pl21.
> I bought e10 for 1.6k from smc today.
> Did you "burn in" the e10?



congrats.. 
they r still in burn-in period, 30hrs i think..
i am playing them normally as well as using the burn-in player on tekfusion website, noticed that highs have been enriched by some extent, let's hope 4 more till 50-70hrs burn-in..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I missed it, that was an amazing deal ......
> 
> I've got a budget of about 2.8k , planning to get the Sennheiser HD 203 for ~Rs 2630, is it worth it or are there any better models or deals??



Purchase recently for casual use. Any specific you looking for ?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ well I was thinking about the Sennheiser HD 202 or 203, and if I stretch a bit the HD 429 (it there on ebay for 3.6k), this is my first headphone so basically I'm clueless, whats the difference between the 200 and 400 series (apart from price ), they both cover the entire ear, right? also, all of them have very long wires , on all the reviews I've seen only the HD 202 came with a wire holder, or does all models have it? its for my laptop and iPod (music, movies, games)......and do these leak sound to the surroundings??


----------



## Desmond (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I need to buy a new set of IEMs since my earlier Creative EP830 died. Since I listen to a lot of metal and progressive stuff, I need a earphone which has decent bass and a clear mid-range. I've been looking at the E10M for the past couple of days, but I am not sure about its sound quality. I have also heard that the E30 has better mids but the bass sucks, also I do not like its design.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## ratul (Nov 19, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to buy a new set of IEMs since my earlier Creative EP830 died. Since I listen to a lot of metal and progressive stuff, I need a earphone which has decent bass and a clear mid-range. I've been looking at the E10M for the past couple of days, but I am not sure about its sound quality. I have also heard that the E30 has better mids but the bass sucks, also I do not like its design.
> 
> What do you guys suggest?



what's your budget???
if you want the boom boom bass effect, then E10 or E30 might not satisfy your need..
Try searching for Vsonic GR02 bass edition.
Hifinage is selling them for 2199... Check out *here*..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2012)

My budget is 2000 +/- 500, preferably lower.

I am more concerned for clarity and the mids because I listen to a lot of metal, but I need decent bass as well. Also, it should be able to handle reverb well.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

Got my TKfusion's audio jack busted. I fixed it by cutting anothe audio jack and patching it to the TKfusion's cable.
However , it has made it look cosmeticaly "pathetic" , due to tapes and all the mes.

Need some decent advice.Are 3.5mm input jacks available seperately in market ??? 
I enjoy this IEM due to their balanced and bright sound , but don't feel like carrying around due to the messed up wires.


----------



## ratul (Nov 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My budget is 2000 +/- 500, preferably lower.
> 
> I am more concerned for clarity and the mids because I listen to a lot of metal, but I need decent bass as well. Also, it should be able to handle reverb well.



then Vsonic GR02 Bass edition suits ur need, under your budget and other than lows, comparable to E10 (or slightly better too)..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 20, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Got my TKfusion's audio jack busted. I fixed it by cutting anothe audio jack and patching it to the TKfusion's cable.
> However , it has made it look cosmeticaly "pathetic" , due to tapes and all the mes.
> 
> Need some decent advice.Are 3.5mm input jacks available seperately in market ???
> I enjoy this IEM due to their balanced and bright sound , but don't feel like carrying around due to the messed up wires.



Shopping.kitsnspares.com
well m trying to get one for a year, see if u can get hold of it


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 20, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> Shopping.kitsnspares.com
> well m trying to get one for a year, see if u can get hold of it


Thanks for the link buddy. I think that what I need precisely. 
However I just need a single piece , and they are selling it in bulk.
Any good source where I can get a single or two of them within 200 or 250 INR.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2012)

I settled for the Vsonic GR02 BE after some research. My first thoughts here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/166412-wtb-vsonic-gr02-bass-edition-hifinage.html#post1792789


----------



## podanimesh (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok i have bought M2 from mp4nation 
asking for Rs.750 customs...

what will happen if i dont pay them.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Thanks for the link buddy. I think that what I need precisely.
> However I just need a single piece , and they are selling it in bulk.
> Any good source where I can get a single or two of them within 200 or 250 INR.



yw, where do u stay


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2012)

Delhi.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Delhi.



good then head to
i-Tech Audio Systems Pvt. Ltd.
SINCE 1990 (AN ISO 9001: 2008 COMPANY)
3406, D.B. Gupta Road, Karol Bagh, New Delhi – 110005
P:  011- 43174317   
F:  011- 28720461
M : + 91 93 110 85559
W:  Hitech


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys, am wondering why the rates of ear phones and speakers increasing like gold?
PL11 which was less than 800 is now 1100??
EP 630 which was 700 then is now 950??

Also the famous Z623 which I bought for my bro last year for 7500/- is now 10300!!! 

Any one?


----------



## mastervk (Dec 4, 2012)

warrior047 said:


> Guys, am wondering why the rates of ear phones and speakers increasing like gold?
> PL11 which was less than 800 is now 1100??
> EP 630 which was 700 then is now 950??
> 
> ...



Because one dollar is Rs 57 now


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 4, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Because one dollar is Rs 57 now



tats the only reason? i dont think so...tat doesn't justify a 70$ increase on some speakers like Z623


----------



## audiophilic (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm selling my xba 3 from sony. PM me if interested. I already posted a thread on the bazaar section.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 12, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> good then head to
> i-Tech Audio Systems Pvt. Ltd.
> SINCE 1990 (AN ISO 9001: 2008 COMPANY)
> 3406, D.B. Gupta Road, Karol Bagh, New Delhi – 110005
> ...


Will go there this weekend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys, what is best headphones in around 500.. I don't like in-ear phones as it does not comfort me neither it stays in ear.. I don't know why.. But if in case their isn't best headphones then Is Sound Magic ES 18  Good enough in that Price Range.

JUST FYI I am very light user. so don't want to spend much on thing which I am gonna use occasionally

one more thing .. I have Galaxy s3.. so I hope that what I buy should be better then s3 Generic  Earphones that came in package


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 14, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Will go there this weekend. Thanks for the info.



np,let me know if u are able to find one


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 15, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Guys, what is best headphones in around 500.. I don't like in-ear phones as it does not comfort me neither it stays in ear.. I don't know why.. But if in case their isn't best headphones then Is Sound Magic ES 18  Good enough in that Price Range.
> 
> JUST FYI I am very light user. so don't want to spend much on thing which I am gonna use occasionally
> 
> one more thing .. I have Galaxy s3.. so I hope that what I buy should be better then s3 Generic  Earphones that came in package



Guys please reply... Plus to that I also need one good headphones for movies.. Can spend around 2-2.5K.. .. If something better available then please let me know can increase my budget by 500 more


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 27, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Guys please reply... Plus to that I also need one good headphones for movies.. Can spend around 2-2.5K.. .. If something better available then please let me know can increase my budget by 500 more



Koss PortaPro


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Guys please reply... Plus to that I also need one good headphones for movies.. Can spend around 2-2.5K.. .. If something better available then please let me know can increase my budget by 500 more


+1 to Portapro, sounds awesome, warm, get it at Proaudiohome.


----------



## Krow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm reviewing the Sennheiser Momentum. And every second I go Woooooooow. It's absolutely fantastic and extremely comfortable.


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, I am planning to buy over-the-ear headphones for mostly gaming, movies, music and all. Budget is 2000 Rs.
Please suggets planning to buy soon..


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

somebodysme said:


> Hi, I am planning to buy over-the-ear headphones for mostly gaming, movies, music and all. Budget is 2000 Rs.
> Please suggets planning to buy soon..


Sennheiser HD202 Headphone New,Bill,2YR MFG WRTY | eBay


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Sennheiser HD202 Headphone New,Bill,2YR MFG WRTY | eBay



Thanks for suggestion tkin


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 26, 2013)

clip plus and zip in new colours.

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/9144/sadsdmx2200a03.jpg
*img855.imageshack.us/img855/268/41r4r5sp2l.jpg
*img42.imageshack.us/img42/6182/41g9fufnytl.jpg
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/8712/41ddc5pftl.jpg


----------



## shankdude (Feb 18, 2013)

Please suggest new headphonesi need them preferably for gaming on my lappy ( mostly CS 1.6 on lan )but i am an audiophile too so it should have a good sound quality.noise cancellation not much of a priority.max budget = 4k.


----------



## eagle06 (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys i have many headphones/earphones lying useless because of the lose connection at jack, I think wire got disconnected internally near jack area. Where can I get good replacement jacks?? which doesnot require soldering?

I tried searching ebay but cant find any..


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 6, 2013)

How is this headphone??

*www.homeshop18.com/skullcandy-fmj-...udio-video-players/product:30339220/cid:3230/


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

Which is the best earphone for 2k bucks? What is the difference between HD 202 and HD 202 II?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

Thinking of getting budget IEMs. Chose the Soundmagic ES18. 
Is there a better choice in same price? Please post IEMs that are available at flipkart at the said prices.


----------



## rider (Mar 30, 2013)

Suggest some good earphones for 500 bucks. Give me online link to purchase them too.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 30, 2013)

^ Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


----------



## sandynator (Mar 30, 2013)

rider said:


> Suggest some good earphones for 500 bucks. Give me online link to purchase them too.



SM es 18 is out of stock try if you can get it else...........

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

Philips SHE 3590BK Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com

If you can extend your budget to 750 then
Cowon EM1 Earphone


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2013)

SMCInternational may have ES18. try dropping a mail but you won't get COD though end price will be less 600 for sure.


----------



## rider (Mar 30, 2013)

sandynator said:


> SM es 18 is out of stock try if you can get it else...........
> 
> Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone - Panasonic: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



How are Cowon EM1 Earphones? No idea about brand and it's quality.



quagmire said:


> ^ Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com



heyy quagmire! you forgot to see it's in out of stock.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

sam said:


> SMCInternational may have ES18. try dropping a mail but you won't get COD though end price will be less 600 for sure.



I contacted Flipkart and they said they will have the ES18 back on stock by first week of April. I guess I will wait.


----------



## rider (Mar 31, 2013)

Any comments on cowon EM1?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 31, 2013)

rider said:


> Any comments on cowon EM1?



not much useful reviews other than tech2
Cowon EM1 Earphones Review


Check infibeam for few customer feedback. Their pricing was 709 INR few days back
Cowon EM1 Reviews & Rating, Latest Buyers Comments - Infibeam.com


Even I'm planning to get it. After reading the review I have an impression that it could be better than SM ES18 in Higher frequencies. Em1 could be even better than JVC FX34 Marshmallow.
JVC Marshmallow HA-FX34

BTW  few days back proaudiohome was having some coupon discount on JVC & could be sourced ~ 475 INR.


----------



## rider (Mar 31, 2013)

sandynator said:


> not much useful reviews other than tech2
> Cowon EM1 Earphones Review
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I never heard about Cowon earphones. Do you know about the brand and it's quality? I already read that reviews and comments. That's the only thing on google search.  I'm going to order tomorrow because today is sunday, the black one without mic. Hope it sounds better than SM ES18.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 31, 2013)

rider said:


> Actually, I never heard about Cowon earphones. Do you know about the brand and it's quality? I already read that reviews and comments. That's the only thing on google search.  I'm going to order tomorrow because today is sunday, the black one without mic. Hope it sounds better than SM ES18.


Cowon Em1 is the same earphone which they ship with D2+(PMP). It is of decent enough quality(in that price bracket). As of the brand name, it is quiet famous in the audiophile community(but mainly for their PMPs).


----------



## hitesh (Mar 31, 2013)

ES18 (a little costly)


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 31, 2013)

hitesh said:


> ES18 (a little costly)



ahem,the mystery with manaic store havent been solved till now.


----------



## rider (Mar 31, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Cowon Em1 is the same earphone which they ship with D2+(PMP). It is of decent enough quality(in that price bracket). As of the brand name, it is quiet famous in the audiophile community(but mainly for their PMPs).



I think It would be better than ES18. I'm ordering one from pro home audio.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 31, 2013)

rider said:


> I think It would be better than ES18. I'm ordering one from pro home audio.


Have not used the ES18, so can't comment on it. But the EM1 is a good enough product. Go for it.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 31, 2013)

rider said:


> I think It would be better than ES18. I'm ordering one from pro home audio.



Do give your views after a proper Burn in period so all the members can benefit from it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Will go through some reviews of the Cowon too and consider it.





hitesh said:


> ES18 (a little costly)



A little?
ES18 costs a *little* more in flipkart itself. This is any thing but little.
Anyways thanks for posting


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Apr 1, 2013)

Placed an order for Vsonic GR02 Bass Ed. from HiFinage. Their payment method is weird, but so many people recommended HiFinage so finally took the plunge 
Hope to get it soon 

Has anyone here bought from them?


----------



## moniker (Apr 1, 2013)

Need some advice guys. Pepperfry is offering 30% off for new accounts, that makes the price of soundmagic PL11 come down to around Rs 660. 
Shall I go for it?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 1, 2013)

moniker said:


> Need some advice guys. Pepperfry is offering 30% off for new accounts, that makes the price of soundmagic PL11 come down to around Rs 660.
> Shall I go for it?



go for it.its almost rs 900/- in other shops.


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2013)

How is the performance of SM PL11 and JBL In Ear in comparison to Cowon EM1? Thank god I read that pepperfry offer before placing order of Cowon EM1 from pro audio home.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 1, 2013)

PL 11 & EM1 are almost identical in performance. Though if you push me back to a wall and ask, I would pick up the PL 11. Since, it is available for 100 bucks cheaper that EM1, you "may" go for it.


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> PL 11 & EM1 are almost identical in performance. Though if you push me back to a wall and ask, I would pick up the PL 11. Since, it is available for 100 bucks cheaper that EM1, you "may" go for it.



And the brand satisfaction of soundmagic too. Cowon is more a software based brand.  I'll do the payment at night. Let see what other comments. 

Is this website reliable? *www.pristinenote.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=102_65_74_76&products_id=310


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 1, 2013)

rider said:


> And the brand satisfaction of soundmagic too. Cowon is more a software based brand.


Hmm.
Yes, pristinenote is a preferred store for quite a few.
Do give a review though, once you get accustomed to it.

@OT: Many of my friends don't know of soundmagic also. When I had suggested E30 to a friend, he was like "Soundmagic?? Does such a brand exist also? It would be a Chinese company."


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2013)

moniker said:


> Need some advice guys. Pepperfry is offering 30% off for new accounts, that makes the price of soundmagic PL11 come down to around Rs 660.
> Shall I go for it?



I made the new account but I didn't get any 30% coupon. 
The best coupon I got is of deducting 200 bucks. Final price would be 804.

I got the coupon from pro home audio. PL11 costing me 750 bucks. I purchased from them.


----------



## moniker (Apr 1, 2013)

rider said:


> I made the new account but I didn't get any 30% coupon.
> The best coupon I got is of deducting 200 bucks. Final price would be 804.
> 
> I got the coupon from pro home audio. PL11 costing me 750 bucks. I purchased from them.



Oops. I muddled up the calculation in my excitement.  I did get the 30% off coupon, but the final price comes to Rs 750


----------



## rider (Apr 5, 2013)

I got my PL11 and listening music from a day on it. I would say its more for a bass lover. The depth and clarity is brilliant. Noise reduction is sensible not too much or not not low but its is good enough that can't listen the next person speaking in proper way. Overall I am very much satisfied with it. Total value for money product. I will give 8.5/10.


----------



## shankdude (Apr 17, 2013)

hey guys i am new here 
please help me out..
Please suggest new headphones, I  need them preferably for gaming on my lappy ( mostly CS 1.6 on lan ) but i listen to music a lot so it should have a good sound quality.
max budget = 4k
Please do reply
Beacause i have to buy new ones soon.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 23, 2013)

I need a Bluetooth headphone. How is it? 

Byte Corseca BT Stereo Headset - Corseca: Flipkart.com

Is there any good alternative in the price range 1.5K max.

Edit:- I need it by tomorrow. Please help ASAP.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 23, 2013)

I need new iem for 500bucks.. I currently use Cowon se2 with my mobile phone..  I need it for pop and RnB music...


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I need a Bluetooth headphone. How is it?
> 
> Byte Corseca BT Stereo Headset - Corseca: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



No reply..  I have to go with this headphone then..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2013)

The work is composed by 1629 earphones embedded in a 180 cm diameter wooden parabolic antenna and 24 electronic boards that distribute sound from a mp3 player to each earphone.


----------



## zapout (Aug 4, 2013)

need good build quality earphone with sound quality as good as soundmagic pl21.
please don't suggest es18, as i need, one with good build quality.
Can spend upto 800rs. 
I'm considering-
Cowon EM1, or sony earphone under 800

how is "Logitech UE 200"?

is there any alternative to this in the price range?

please reply guys, need to order this asap.


----------



## rkoforever90 (Aug 7, 2013)

id like to buy a headphone with good bass and decent audio quality ,ive short listed jvc fx1x and fx101 which one should i go for.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2013)

A friend wants to buy IEMs for 5k, should I suggest him this: Sennheiser CX 400 II Precision In-ear-canalphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com
  or are there better alternatives?


----------



## hitman4 (Aug 12, 2013)

hey guys can you suggest good headphones that can be used while working out..
Budget 2k..


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 22, 2013)

Planning to get these Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones - Tekfusion: Flipkart.com for 1.5k range..

Also suggest something in ~400 range, heard Phillips SHE3590 is good


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 22, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Planning to get these Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones - Tekfusion: Flipkart.com for 1.5k range..
> 
> Also suggest something in ~400 range, heard Phillips SHE3590 is good



twinwoofers? really? Dont get fooled by flipkart reviews.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> twinwoofers? really? *Dont get fooled by flipkart reviews*.



Nah! I ain't that naïve
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/155730-tekfusion-twinwoofers-complete-review.html

But wat do you suggest ?? 
SM E30/PL30 or anything else??

For reference :
I used Sony MDR 12LP & was ok for me, bass was low tho.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 23, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Nah! I ain't that na￾0Š7ve
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/155730-tekfusion-twinwoofers-complete-review.html
> 
> But wat do you suggest ??
> ...


well,are you aware of the fact that there are people who hype the product?especially those who want to lift off their sales for their sake of their own company,so they create a account on forums lauding how 'awesome' their product is.
..
Did you see the comments in the last page of the so called 'review'?
Ever wondered why that thread got closed?
Did you know that the tekfusan company tried to bribe a fellow forum member who is an audiophile for positive reviews? 
... 
I dont blame you or anything,just pointing out some facts
..
I dont know if i can recommend you anything but i have the a  SM E30 and im totally happy with it


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> well,are you aware of the fact that there are people who hype the product?especially those who want to lift off their sales for their sake of their own company,so they create a account on forums lauding how 'awesome' their product is.
> ..
> Did you see the comments in the last page of the so called 'review'?
> Ever wondered why that thread got closed?
> ...



Thanks... me too found out that.
BTW e30 has enuf bass??

How about CX180/PL11/21/PL30 etc..
need suggestion urgent.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 23, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Thanks... me too found out that.
> BTW e30 has enuf bass??
> 
> How about CX180/PL11/21/PL30 etc..
> need suggestion urgent.



im no basshead but it has everything that i wanted,so i guess you wont be satisfied with it.Im not much of a reviewer nor i have enough experience but i have seen people suggesting Vsonic gr02 bass edition selling around 2.5 k(i think it has a revised version called Vsd or something)
SM e10 also has been said to have good bass but recent price increase made it around 2k INR.
I hope someone who has good knowledge on pl11/30 will answer you soon.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> im no basshead but it has everything that i wanted,so i guess you wont be satisfied with it.Im not much of a reviewer nor i have enough experience but i have seen people suggesting Vsonic gr02 bass edition selling around 2.5 k(i think it has a revised version called Vsd or something)
> SM e10 also has been said to have good bass but recent price increase made it around 2k INR.
> I hope someone who has good knowledge on pl11/30 will answer you soon.



Nice to know...
I'm no bass head either...
I saw e10 for 1.7k on FK so may be cheaper in Nehru Place.
I can't wait anymore already there(E10 else will settle for cheap ES18)

E10 unavailable with SMC so settled for ES18.(Good so far, let's see after burn-in )


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 16, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> hey guys can you suggest good headphones that can be used while working out..
> Budget 2k..



well i'd recommend soundmagic E30 good all round performace but i've already lost 2 in a span of 1.3 years due to one of the drivers going kaput


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 3, 2013)

prabhu.wali said:


> well i'd recommend soundmagic E30 good all round performace but i've already lost 2 in a span of 1.3 years due to one of the drivers going kaput



sorry for late reply.. i have already bought it..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> sorry for late reply.. i have already bought it..



dude did u bought ur pc ?????


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 4, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude did u bought ur pc ?????



no gagan  . i am still short on cash, just 50k in my pocket .  But will buy in november as i hope to add 30 to 40k more and build a nice config.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a wireless headphone asap and found Philips SHC1300 Headphone on flipkart for Rs 1305. Is it good for daily use?

Philips SHC1300 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com

How about Philips SHC 2000 @ Rs 1826? What is the difference?

Philips SHC 2000 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 11, 2013)

Got my Soundmagic ES18 today. My first impression is it lacks the bass which my EP630 had.


----------



## maverick121 (Dec 24, 2013)

I had a Sound Magic es-18,well it was stolen ,yep STOLEN 

The earphone was pretty good,nice bass.It is available for around 700INR Today.But i had bought it for 630INR Earlier.
Im using this earphone for HTC Desire SV.The only issue is that i hear a small humming which is common in HTC Desire(when no music is playing,when the earphone is powered on) i have the issue with my Philips SHE Earphone but the buzz is much lesser.

I dont think switching earphone will change the problem.Is there a better alternative to ES-18 for IS CREATIVE EP 600 better?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 30, 2013)

i want to buy balanced IEMs with good bass to use with my phone to listen to music only, my budget is 500-700 INR MAX and i was thinking of getting Sound magic ES18. Are these good? Any other options in this price range?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i want to buy balanced IEMs with good bass to use with my phone to listen to music only, my budget is 500-700 INR MAX and i was thinking of getting Sound magic ES18. Are these good? Any other options in this price range?





Increase your budget to 1k and get the Philips SHE 9700 from Flipkart!!! 

Philips SHE9700 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 30, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Increase your budget to 1k and get the Philips SHE 9700 from Flipkart!!!
> 
> Philips SHE9700 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com



how is the bass on this? i used my friend's Seinheiser CX 400 2 which costs around 4k and i felt that they are too bassy but they sound really good...also if these are considerably better than es 18 then i will go for them....currently using Phillips SHP 2000 with my pc and I am very satisfied with them.....


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how is the bass on this? i used my friend's Seinheiser CX 400 2 which costs around 4k and i felt that they are too bassy but they sound really good...also if these are considerably better than es 18 then i will go for them....currently using Phillips SHP 2000 with my pc and I am very satisfied with them.....



If you are coming from the ES 18, it will be a huge upgrade in terms of quality... The bass is clean but not overbearing!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I recently bought a Philips SHP1900 Headphones. What is the burn in time for these beauties?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I recently bought a Philips SHP1900 Headphones. What is the burn in time for these beauties?



Around 50 hrs do it .... These are the best 500 Rs headphone that anyone can buy ....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> Around 50 hrs do it .... These are the best 500 Rs headphone that anyone can buy ....



Thanks but such a long time.I will keep on listening.OK.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Thanks but such a long time.I will keep on listening.OK.



Yes you can listen to it as it burns in or you can let it burn by the help of your phone or PC over night completing burn in over night while downloading stuff on pc is how i do it .... burn in time like 50 hr can be easily achieve with in 3 or 4 days burn-in like this. These headphones are till in very good condition even after 3 years of usage & are my primary headphone on my PC


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 11, 2014)

Earpods,anyone?


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 12, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> Around 50 hrs do it .... *These are the best 500 Rs headphone that anyone can buy* ....



Although I haven't heard the 1900 myself. But I think SHS390 is the best 500 bucks phones.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys which one is good among these? Also is there any other alternatives?

Nokia BH-111 In-the-ear Headset - Nokia: Flipkart.com

Sony SBH20 In-the-ear Headset - Sony: Flipkart.com

I will use it for casual musics and for gaming/ online gaming / skype. I dont feel comfortable with those dabba headsets.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys which one is good among these? Also is there any other alternatives?
> 
> Nokia BH-111 In-the-ear Headset - Nokia: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Any help  ??


----------



## zapout (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys.
I've two questions

1.How do i burn-in Sennheiser HD 202 II?, and is burn-in really necessary?
2.(Stupid question)can you guys please tell which headphone is used in the airtel money advertisement(orange color), a friend of mine is asking me this, he doesn't care about audio quality, just looks.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 10, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Any help  ??



go for sony..atleast theyre better in the audio dept


----------



## anky (Feb 13, 2014)

i just received my soundmagic es18, using it on moto g and my laptop and i did not found found its quality upto the mark, infact i think the earphones i got with moto g is better than this. the problem is that the voice kind of shatters, and irritating, bass is good but sound is not so clear and smooth. i want to ask that is it possible that i have got faulty piece (ordered it from snapdeal worth rs 550) ?..


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 13, 2014)

anky said:


> i just received my soundmagic es18, using it on moto g and my laptop and i did not found found its quality upto the mark, infact i think the earphones i got with moto g is better than this. the problem is that the voice kind of shatters, and irritating, bass is good but sound is not so clear and smooth. i want to ask that is it possible that i have got faulty piece (ordered it from snapdeal worth rs 550) ?..



after some burning in it will be good


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2014)

anky said:


> i just received my soundmagic es18, using it on moto g and my laptop and i did not found found its quality upto the mark, infact i think the earphones i got with moto g is better than this. the problem is that the voice kind of shatters, and irritating, bass is good but sound is not so clear and smooth. i want to ask that is it possible that i have got faulty piece (ordered it from snapdeal worth rs 550) ?..





Nanducob said:


> after some burning in it will be good



Yup. It happened to me also, but after burn in, it sounds super cool.

Before you search for match box. Here it is.

Burn In Guide | Tekfusion® - Twinwoofers, Ecoofers In-Ear Headphones


----------



## anky (Feb 13, 2014)

oo..!!..thanks..i didn't know what burning in is..but i presumed it is related about just using earphones..


----------



## nighthawkx (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Guys                
I need some help.    My skullcandy  earphones left piece is  having low volume output -relatively @25%  with right being 100%.  I am looking forward to buy  a new IEM and have shortlisted Sondmagic Es 18 and Cowon Em1. I am unable to differentiate between the two .   If you have tried it can you tell me which one is better??  I have around 1k  and  do post if you know of a better model


----------



## sankar (Feb 16, 2014)

nighthawkx said:


> Hey Guys
> I need some help.    My skullcandy  earphones left piece is  having low volume output -relatively @25%  with right being 100%.  I am looking forward to buy  a new IEM and have shortlisted Sondmagic Es 18 and Cowon Em1. I am unable to differentiate between the two .   If you have tried it can you tell me which one is better??  I have around 1k  and  do post if you know of a better model


what is your sound signature ? i.e what kind of sound do u like ?


----------



## nighthawkx (Feb 16, 2014)

Pop, alternative,melody- pretty much everything   but  don't need overpowering  bass  thanx


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 16, 2014)

nighthawkx said:


> Hey Guys
> I need some help.    My skullcandy  earphones left piece is  having low volume output -relatively @25%  with right being 100%.  I am looking forward to buy  a new IEM and have shortlisted Sondmagic Es 18 and Cowon Em1. I am unable to differentiate between the two .   If you have tried it can you tell me which one is better??  I have around 1k  and  do post if you know of a better model



Cowon
Nicer bass
A degree of sound Isolation
Iphone compatibility
Awesome build quality


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 16, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Awesome build quality



This is 100% true


----------



## nighthawkx (Feb 19, 2014)

Is cowon em1 better when compared to es18, in sound quality I mean??


----------



## sandynator (Feb 19, 2014)

Cowon em1 has better built quality & is slightly better in sound quality.


----------



## nighthawkx (Feb 19, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Cowon em1 has better built quality & is slightly better in sound quality.



Thanks that solves my dilemma. I think I will settle for cowon em1


----------



## ahivarn (Feb 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> This is 100% true



Hi,
Please suggest an upgrade to  SoundMagic es18 at budget less than 2k. I'm Not a bass head. I listen to soft music and enjoy vocals and instrumentals. So please suggest something.


----------



## ibutters (Feb 26, 2014)

Which earphone is best within 3k? I am not a bass head as such but prefer a deeper and powerful bass. I'd mostly use it with my phone during commute.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 26, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Hi,
> Please suggest an upgrade to  SoundMagic es18 at budget less than 2k. I'm Not a bass head. I listen to soft music and enjoy vocals and instrumentals. So please suggest something.


Sounmagic E30 but its greater than 2k

- - - Updated - - -

Or else go for e10


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 5, 2014)

Need Earphones+Mic+Remote with Iphone 5 Compatibility .
Any suggestions?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 5, 2014)

guys any cheap (<500) and vfm earphones ???


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2014)

ibutters said:


> Which earphone is best within 3k? I am not a bass head as such but prefer a deeper and powerful bass. I'd mostly use it with my phone during commute.



Signature Acoustics C12 fits your needs. 

you can get it on snapdeal at 2.6K. 

check reviews [and my signature too]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> guys any cheap (<500) and vfm earphones ???



Sound Magic ES 18 Green - Black - Buy Online @ Rs.537/- | Snapdeal

Rs 530

I got the red-black ones for Rs 550.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 10, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Sounmagic E30 but its greater than 2k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Or else go for e10



Bought SoundMagic e30 from proaudiohome with one year warranty.

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> guys any cheap (<500) and vfm earphones ???



Get  SoundMagic es18 from proaudiohome if you want warranty also. Rest of the sites don't give warranty. And  SoundMagic is not present in India.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 10, 2014)

Guys how are Tekfusion Twinwoofers ?

Need ₹1500 headphones with iPhone 5 compatibility.

I love to hear ambient songs and also have some bass strata in my English playlist!

Any suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Bought SoundMagic e30 from proaudiohome with one year warranty.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



SoundMagic ES18 Earphones from Sound Magic | Earphones | electronics-store | HomeShop18.com



> Out of Stock
> 
> Warranty: 1 Year Manufacturer warranty



Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Price in India - Buy Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Online - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com



> WARRANTY
> Warranty Summary	6 Months Manufacturer Warranty.



SoundMagic ES18 (Red & Black) - Buy Online @ Rs.594/- | Snapdeal



> WARRANTY
> Period	1 Year Manufacturer Warranty



Don't mislead people.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> SoundMagic ES18 Earphones from Sound Magic | Earphones | electronics-store | HomeShop18.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you are misleading people with your misinformation. There's technically a warranty but you would have to send it to China as SoundMagic is not officially present here.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 10, 2014)

Guys its nobodys fault..bit of misunderstanding


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> SoundMagic ES18 Earphones from Sound Magic | Earphones | electronics-store | HomeShop18.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*m.gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/featur...opping-online-in-india-489471?site=gadgetsweb
Read this link. Even companies with presence in India don't recognize the warranty being claimed to be offered by different shopping sites. 

On February 19, Lenovo warned users that Amazon, Snapdeal and Flipkart are not authorised resellers of the Chinese manufacturer's products, and also issued an advisory with a list of all authorised stores and genuine partners. "E-commerce websites like Snapdeal, Flipkart and Amazon India are not authorised Lenovo resellers. We encourage you to check your warranty entitlements when you buy from these websites," Lenovo said in the advisory on its website.

Nikon might have been the first brand to take up this issue though - in a blog post in September last year, the company stated: "Please note that Flipkart (Flipkart Internet Private Limited) and Snapdeal (Jasper Infotech Private Limited) are not our authorised partner/dealer in India for Nikon Products." Toshiba has also issued a similar statement, and now, so has Canon.

While the iPhone isn't covered, and Infibeam is the only authorised online seller in India, you can get an iPod or iPad from anywhere, and be covered under the warranty. Flipkart is the only authorised seller for those two products, but Apple will service any genuine iPod or iPad regardless of whom you've purchased it from.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys I am buying urgently !
Can any1 help?
iPhone 5 Compatibility
Metallic
Good if it has mic
1500 bucks budget


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 11, 2014)

These online market place systems allow anyone to sell their products as long as they sell genuine and new product. Now whether they are indeed covered by company issued warranty or not is a different matter. As for  SoundMagic, they are not present at all in India. I purchased SoundMagic e18 initially. Since it's flimsy (but high sound quality), it got broken. I couldn't find any service center. At least proaudiohome is giving a one year dealer warranty.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 11, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys I am buying urgently !
> Can any1 help?
> iPhone 5 Compatibility
> Metallic
> ...



If you can stretch a little, you can get  SoundMagic e10. Else Vsonic from hifiage. But their system of payment is little different.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 11, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> If you can stretch a little, you can get  SoundMagic e10. Else Vsonic from hifiage. But their system of payment is little different.



I would strictly keep it below 1500.Vsonic has waiting time!
Any other suggestions please!


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 11, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Need Earphones+Mic+Remote with Iphone 5 Compatibility .
> Any suggestions?





kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys I am buying urgently !
> Can any1 help?
> iPhone 5 Compatibility
> Metallic
> ...



I think you will have a great deal to get brainwavz m5 at 30$, FedEx 2 day  from mp4nation.  Their usual cost us 45$ ie 2700 rs. They are giving huge discount on this one.
*www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-m5-iem-earphone-black
Enjoy!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 11, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> I think you will have a great deal to get brainwavz m5 at 30$, FedEx 2 day  from mp4nation.  Their usual cost us 45$ ie 2700 rs. They are giving huge discount on this one.
> *www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-m5-iem-earphone-black
> Enjoy!



Dude has any1 got from MP4 nation!What about customs?I know these are best bet,but just asking!


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 11, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude has any1 got from MP4 nation!What about customs?I know these are best bet,but just asking!


*theheadphonelist.com/holiday-buyers-guide-best-earphones-under-50/
This is the earphone list by famous audiophile nick joker. Now most of the products listed there won't be available in India. Still b browse through to get an idea.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Apr 1, 2014)

My ES18s are almost dead. Had them for about two years.
Loved the audio, but looking for something with a lot better build quality this time.

Suggestions?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 1, 2014)

PikachuTrAiNeR said:


> My ES18s are almost dead. Had them for about a year.
> Loved the audio, but looking for something with a lot better build quality this time.
> 
> Suggestions?



I bought Cowon EM1 and I am pretty satisfied!
Beautiful build & good sound quality!


----------



## upul (Apr 5, 2014)

have any of you used SOL earphones


----------



## moniker (Apr 12, 2014)

Does Soundmagic really have a full black version of ES18? Was pleasantly surprised to see this listed on flipkart, though the price is way higher than black-red.
Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Price in India - Buy Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Online - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com

I feel the red, orange and green versions are too gaudy. I will be using these in trains and buses, and wouldn't want people staring at me using such flashy earphones!

Are the black-black variants available only on flipkart? I don't see them anywhere else.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

Among the soundmagic pl11 and pl21 which one is the higher end model?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 14, 2014)

PL 11 I guess


----------



## Dr@c021 (Apr 17, 2014)

hmm i need a earphone for a frnd which one to buy ?

em1 vs es18


or audio technica clr100


----------



## Dr@c021 (Apr 17, 2014)

pls men need help es18 vs em1 vs clr100

which one to buy?


----------



## sushovan (Apr 17, 2014)

ES18,  way better than the other two


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

true that.. the es18 is really a terrific performer. especially at that price segment. defeats some in higher segments too..


----------



## Dr@c021 (Apr 17, 2014)

Em1 > es18 > ep-630

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/182613-soundmagic-es18-vs-cowon-em1-vs-creative-ep-630-a.html

smn suggested em1


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

Dr@c021 said:


> Em1 > es18 > ep-630
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/182613-soundmagic-es18-vs-cowon-em1-vs-creative-ep-630-a.html
> 
> smn suggested em1



sure.. then go for em1..


----------



## Dr@c021 (Apr 17, 2014)

smn pls shed some light on this......

Any real users of either 2 can comment?

can compromise with bit of sound quality but expecting to use 1.5 - 2 yrs


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

just go and see the number of users of es18 on FK and its review. and compare it to the cowon. then compare the price. 

then see the spoiler part. 



Spoiler



if its not really apparant, im again suggesting es18.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2014)

+1 to SoundMagic ES18, the bass after burn-in is too good


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 18, 2014)

+1 for em1!
Quite better than Soundmagic!
Built quality is on par with Apple EarPods & Sound quality reAches e10 after burn!

All ingredients of sound beautifully mixed in the recipe!

You will not be disappointed !Go with Em1


----------



## Dr@c021 (Apr 18, 2014)

..... mixed reviews

Btw what do u mean by bass after burn?

Analysis of reviews is not for me, i am not good at such things. If both are almost same , will go for es18 as it is less priced.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 18, 2014)

Dr@c021 said:


> ..... mixed reviews
> 
> Btw what do u mean by bass after burn?
> 
> ...



EM1 is slightly better to ES18 in terms of Sound Quality. Built Quality wise EM1 is much better. Its not that es18 is very poorly built I personally had them from Aug 2012 till march 2014 & now they are with my cousin.

You would not go wrong with any of it. Around 450-500INR Es18 is steal deal else EM1 @702 inr from snapdeal.com


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

on indiatimes shopping the es18 is going for 500 after coupon.

- - - Updated - - -



Dr@c021 said:


> *Btw what do u mean by bass after burn?*



he means Burn In.

*www.tekfusiontechnologies.com/burn-in/‎*

- - - Updated - - -

but before you head in into this particular field of acoustics, beware that its heavily controversial. different people have different views. 

its upto you to decide.


----------



## Dr@c021 (Apr 18, 2014)

I see them for 575. Seems good.

*shopping.indiatimes.com/computers/...eadphones-es-18-orange-grey-/11406/p_B2748179

www.tekfusiontechnologies.com/burn-in/‎ says not to wear earphones during burn in time, so i dont use headphones as soon as i purchase it?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

Dr@c021 said:


> I see them for 575. Seems good.
> 
> *shopping.indiatimes.com/computers/...eadphones-es-18-orange-grey-/11406/p_B2748179
> 
> www.tekfusiontechnologies.com/burn-in/‎ *says not to wear earphones during burn in time, so i dont use headphones as soon as i purchase it?*



see, this is what i was talking about. there are so many opinions from from "experts" on the interwebs, one is bound to get confused. 

see, i'll tell you what i do when i buy a new headphone.

i burn them in and listen to them. i put them on my custom burnin track at nights and listen to them normally in the daytime. 

i follow this for a week. so i get ~40hrs of actual burnin plus 21hrs of normal usage. thats enough for any IEMs. 

btw, did you understnad what burn in actually is??

- - - Updated - - -

and there should be a coupon code on indiatimes shopping. brings the price down to ~500


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2014)

How is this Gaming Headset:www.amazon.in/Lenovo-P950-Gaming-Headset/dp/B00AB9ZU00/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0KV667SC9ARVVBFZA7HM


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2014)

Listen to the earphones too during burn-in for brain burn-in. But don't put them on while sleeping, will likely decrease the longevity.


----------



## zapout (Apr 19, 2014)

hey guys..
need to buy an earphone for sis.
can spend up to ~800rs.

should i buy Cowon EM1 or add money for Soundmagic ES20.
Does es20 worth the extra money?..they look good and have positive reviews(+the wire quality) but they also look a lot like pl21/mp21, and those were not that good with build quality(speciality the earphones themselves; which were easily came apart).


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

Faun said:


> Listen to the earphones too during burn-in for brain burn-in. But don't put them on while sleeping, will likely decrease the longevity.



*more stress on the fact that the earbuds inside your ear will damage your ear if you turn onto your side while wearing them. *

- - - Updated - - -



zapout said:


> hey guys..
> need to buy an earphone for sis.
> can spend up to ~800rs.
> 
> ...



get the SoundMagic ES18 eyes closed ~550. with balance 250 get some cosmetics if she is fond of them. if not, take her out for a nice dinner/movie.


----------



## zapout (Apr 19, 2014)

haha...no i can spend separately for that..i just want to know if spending 1k for es20 is worth or not.
And i dont like the SQ of es18..they are loud and not properly balanced in my opinion.


----------



## Dr@c021 (Apr 21, 2014)

es18 was purchased

red and black color so price went up a bit......

now pls let me have some tracks which are meant to help in burn in.

wont they run normally if i use them normally for a few days?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

zapout said:


> haha...no i can spend separately for that..i just want to know if spending 1k for es20 is worth or not.
> And i dont like the SQ of es18..*they are loud and not properly balanced in my opinion*.





you are first person who has said that.

- - - Updated - - -



Dr@c021 said:


> es18 was purchased
> 
> red and black color so price went up a bit......
> 
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/171431-signature-acoustics-c-12-wooden-iem-fusion-cutting-edge-audio-technology-art.html#post1872809

the link is in the post.

but dont try to listen to it. you'll get a terrible headache.


----------



## zapout (Apr 22, 2014)

they were loud in my opinion..i used them only for 2 hrs..maybe that was the reason.
anyway i bought cowon em1.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Guys...

Posting here after a long long time... 

Neways, getting straight to the topic:

I have been using Creative's EP-630 in-ear EarPhones for a long time...
So, now I am on the look out for a new set of 'in-ear phones' with Deep Bass 

Came across the SONY MDR XB-30-EX...read a few reviews and from what I can conclude is that those are big and a lil'bit uncomfortable while used for long hours within ears (I don't know how true is that)..

Neways.. 

My budget: approx. upto Rs.2000/-
My Need: Deep Bass and crystal clear sound output
My ears: Small, i guess, coz while using the Creative EP 630.. I had those Medium Ear buds plugged which were loose at times.. : P

So, plz help me decide and buy 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 27, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> Posting here after a long long time...
> 
> ...



Soundmagic E10


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Soundmagic E10





//


----------



## sandynator (Apr 28, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> Posting here after a long long time...
> 
> ...



Sound Magic E10 is decent buy but this time I'll vouch for *T-Peos popular*

go through the reviews & decide for yourself

*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/t-peos-popular/

&

*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/soundmagic-e10/


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

better, audition both if you can.

in audio personal opinion is more reliable than online reviews, however trusted.


----------



## zapout (May 1, 2014)

how is jvc ha-fx101 guys?
a friend needs to buy earphones that sounds and look good(emphasis on looks)
and are there any other better than this under 1.3k?


----------



## sandynator (May 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> better, audition both if you can.
> 
> in audio personal opinion is more reliable than online reviews, however trusted.



Totally agreed with you here but its very difficult almost impossible to get an auditions of IEMs. The expert reviews can at least give an idea about their sound signature.


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Totally agreed with you here *but its very difficult almost impossible to get an auditions of IEMs.* The expert reviews can at least give an idea about their sound signature.



India.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 5, 2014)

Want to buy a earphone under 1500 or around it.
tried tekfusion TW- Nice but i think i can still try something else :-/

Please suggest.Good noise isolation is also needed.
Will be pairing Xolo q 800 X edition.


----------



## sushovan (Jun 5, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Want to buy a earphone under 1500 or around it.
> tried tekfusion TW- Nice but i think i can still try something else :-/
> 
> Please suggest.Good noise isolation is also needed.
> Will be pairing Xolo q 800 X edition.



Cowon EM1,  also install viper4android in your Xolo.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 8, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Cowon EM1,  also install viper4android in your Xolo.



Is it better than techfusion TW ?
Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 8, 2014)

Go for cow on,I'm using it


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2014)

I just wanted to clarify something.. does anyone here use earbuds for gaming ? I find this really wierd because ive never used anything other than headphones for serious gaming but all my friends who are "laptop warriors" use earbuds.. Is there any big difference in sound quality ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 8, 2014)

^Maybe I haven't tried good/pricey headphones I find both almost the same,items are more comfortable


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

How good is ES18 for gaming ?
im looking to buy an IEM for gaming because my ears become warm after using headphones all day
I use Phillips SHP 1900 right now


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How good is ES18 for gaming ?
> im looking to buy an IEM for gaming because my ears become warm after using headphones all day
> I use Phillips SHP 1900 right now



Packs a wallop..
Boomy bass is good for Gaming IMO. (have ES18 but not much of gamer)


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2014)

Es 18 is good.I used it in some games,but the cable length was bit low,still works


----------



## angie (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,
I am looking to buy IEMs under 3k. 
Which one would you recommend?
1. T Peos Tank 
2. Brainwavz M2
3. Vsonic Gr02 BE
4. Vsonic VSD1/VSD1S
5. Sony MDR EX90BC

I previously used SM E10.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2014)

^ Depends on what you want...
Bassy set, crystal clear sound etc.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How good is ES18 for gaming ?
> im looking to buy an IEM for gaming because my ears become warm after using headphones all day
> I use Phillips SHP 1900 right now


perfect for gaming and movies and some occasional music. 

I'm using the same here.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

angie said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy IEMs under 3k.
> Which one would you recommend?
> 1. T Peos Tank
> ...


I have the Sony MDR XB90 and I can tell you that it's quite bassy IEM , with sort of muddy bass in the beginning. I am also a new user of it , so it'll take some more time till I get it to it's proper burn-in period , but still I don't think the bass will reduce much over time.

To be very honest with you , I would not suggest it to you if you like balanced or clear sounds. The bass clearly over-powers the mids and highs. In short there is a artificial bass , i.e. you can hear thumps even when they are very feeble. So , practically speaking , you'll hear a thump on almost every beat.
SO , if you are not really a Bass-freak then I won't suggest it to you.
Though , if you are bass-head , I think this will blow you up. I had a bass-head IEM earlier , DUnnu- Hephaes DN16 , and it was meant to blow away when it comes to bass . Well the SOny one blows DN-16 away when it comes to bass. SO , I don't think I really need to tell more about it.

I'll post a review soon , comparing XB90 with DN-16 and Tekfusion twinwoofers to give a better idea. I am just not getting enough time to do it.

I bought it for 3600Rs. Not sure how much are you getting it for. 
Earlier I used to consider myself a bass-head , this one made me re-think about my sound signature. I think i prefer less of bass.  , The bass hits very hard , I really mean it. It's very hard bass. You simply can't listen to bass-heavy songs for long , it'll make your head Xplod and your ears bleed.
buy 
If the sound signature remains same over time , I'll probably sell it. It's too bassy for me , way too much.Will prolly get back to my Twin-woofers after getting them patched or else will buy dual-armature earphones.
I am done with my desire for deep sub-bass , I don't want it no more _/\_.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2014)

Last noob question : 
Is there any health concerns if i use earbuds for like 6-7 hrs per day ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

^^i use around 4-5 hours and i dont find wny problem.if i use more than 7-8 hours my ear opening hurts.

- - - Updated - - -



angie said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy IEMs under 3k.
> Which one would you recommend?
> 1. T Peos Tank
> ...


No point in buying gr02 be as there is the new improved version,vsd1.m2 is also liked by bass lovers though i would buy vsd1 for overall.


----------



## angie (Jun 17, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> ^ Depends on what you want...
> Bassy set, crystal clear sound etc.



I listen to all type of songs except heavy metal. I listen to bands/artists like Linkin Park, Led Zeppelin, U2, Adele. I also listen to bollywood music. I prefer crystal clear sound as I prefer sweet sounding music as long as bass is respectable. I previously had SM E10 and would have preferred a little more bass than them. (Although changing the equalizer, gave me more bass but I didn't like the sound then). Although a similar bass like E10 would be fine for me. 

Can you please suggest?

Based on the replies from [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] and [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION], my list is reduced to -
Which one would you recommend?
1. T Peos Tank 
2. Brainwavz M2      - quite old
3. Vsonic VSD1/VSD1S

So now its tank vs VSD1.


----------



## ratul (Jun 17, 2014)

angie said:


> I listen to all type of songs except heavy metal. I listen to bands/artists like Linkin Park, Led Zeppelin, U2, Adele. I also listen to bollywood music. I prefer crystal clear sound as I prefer sweet sounding music as long as bass is respectable. I previously had SM E10 and would have preferred a little more bass than them. (Although changing the equalizer, gave me more bass but I didn't like the sound then). Although a similar bass like E10 would be fine for me.
> 
> Can you please suggest?
> 
> ...



i would myself go with VSD1S for a complete experience, myself using SM E10 from past 1.5yrs, still going strong though i am now looking for some sound change.. ..


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

I vote for vsd1


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> perfect for gaming and movies and some occasional music.
> 
> I'm using the same here.



IMO Philips SHP 1900 is good enough i use it at 50 % volume ..........


----------



## angie (Jun 17, 2014)

ratul said:


> i would myself go with VSD1S for a complete experience, myself using SM E10 from past 1.5yrs, still going strong though i am now looking for some sound change.. ..


You are lucky my SM E10's left earpiece went dead within 10 months.

BTW, VSD1S is not available at hifinage. So I will go for VSD1 then. Not able to found any other indian store having them. They will cost around 3.4k. Fair price?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

Here is the short review from headfi


> VSD1 Good for: pop, vocal, rock.
> VSD1S Good for: Female voice, classical, symphonic, big convention.
> VSD1 strength lies: frequency, low frequency, resolution, sound field.
> VSD1S strength lies: Loud field, high frequency resolution.



I think vsd1 is what you're looking for.


----------



## angie (Jun 17, 2014)

Is there any place in hyderabad where I can buy them offline?

Ahh, at hifinage, first they increased the price from 3k to 3.4 (taxes) and then further to 3.52k (shipping). Now this is not looking good. Thinking about back to 1k and maybe buy something around 6k next year.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 18, 2014)

Had sennheiser HD 201. used it for around 2 years. Overall it was a good device. But I was not satisfied considering VFM.
1.The wire length was unnecessarily too much.
2.Bad build. The polymer from the wire stared to crumble exposing the inner(main) wires. 
3. Now the left speaker wont work.

Please suggest me a good over the head headphones max within 2k. I won't mind using a headphone below 1k too if it gives good value for money.
*I want decent bass,mids,lows & vocals. Having high volume is a must. * Sennheiser lacked this Though the sound was good but it was not that high. I am used to high volume levels.(A little below max.).*Should not disturb others means minimal leakage*.
There should not be any domination of one thing(bass,treble...etc) over another. how is  MDR-G45LP/Q vs RP-HT161E-K for a start.
Panasonic RP-HT161E-K Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy Panasonic RP-HT161E-K Wired Headphones Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com
Sony MDR-G45LP/Q(IN) Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy Sony MDR-G45LP/Q(IN) Wired Headphones Online - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## TheMost (Jun 23, 2014)

Thinking of buying senheiser cx300ii for Rs.3340

Is it worth the money or should i go for
SM E10
Klipish s3
?

Thank You.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 23, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Thinking of buying senheiser cx300ii for Rs.3340
> 
> Is it worth the money or should i go for
> SM E10
> ...



I would recommend you the following pair:

Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 - Buy Online @ Rs.2779/- | Snapdeal


----------



## TheMost (Jun 23, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I would recommend you the following pair:
> 
> Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 - Buy Online @ Rs.2779/- | Snapdeal



I am going to buy it from amazon.
What about warranty and durability ?
Any other suggestions ?


----------



## quan chi (Jun 23, 2014)

I have personally heard from kipish & they are awesome! Rest is up to you. Though its a bit tedious but it would be better if you can personally try them before buying. 
OT: I have no experience of sennheiser earphones but if you ask me for headphones I would say stay away from HD 201 & 202 if you like to hear a little loud music.
________________________________________________
Anyways I think nobody has any answer for my query.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Its time to replace my Koss PortaPro's, with........ NEW PORTAPRO, hell yeah. Oh mighty ones, tell me how to order stuff from abroad? Reliably.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 29, 2014)

Sennheiser HD 202 II vs JBL J03B which should i buy ?
or any other under 1500 rs ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't know your requirements. So can't suggest one but all I can say is if you but HD202 II then your money kind of goes down the drain, my ES18 felt better than that. Keep away IMO


----------



## kunalht (Jun 29, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Don't know your requirements. So can't suggest one but all I can say is if you but HD202 II then your money kind of goes down the drain, my ES18 felt better than that. Keep away IMO



Okay thanks!
I want it for gaming and music for PC.

- - - Updated - - -

and how is JBL J03B ?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 1, 2014)

Guys, Just now i received the signature acoustics c-2

I am NOT impressed with it.
Out of the box they sound inferior to a burned in Techfusion twinwoofers.(Sound is plain and dull but does not fatigue me - wait for burn in ?)

1)Also should i need a external amp ? I play directly from my Note N7000 - Stock ROM.
2)Should i use Apollo with DSP manager -CM ?
3)Should I really Need FLAC ?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 2, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Guys, Just now i received the signature acoustics c-2
> 
> I am NOT impressed with it.
> Out of the box they sound inferior to a burned in Techfusion twinwoofers.(Sound is plain and dull but does not fatigue me - wait for burn in ?)
> ...



They sound good with PMP like Sansa Clip Series & my NAtionite N2


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Guys, Just now i received the signature acoustics c-2
> 
> I am NOT impressed with it.
> Out of the box they sound inferior to a burned in Techfusion twinwoofers.(Sound is plain and dull but does not fatigue me - wait for burn in ?)
> ...



even though it has a burn in period, its not bad out of the box.. rather its quite good. 

after burn in the bass settles in and the mids and treble open up a bit more. soundstage also becomes more pronounced. 

i'd suggest you to test it with FLACs and using foobar with WASAPI drivers on your PC. test with the same song in different format. will be better if you know tha song in and out (fav song  )


----------



## TheMost (Jul 2, 2014)

sandynator said:


> They sound good with PMP like Sansa Clip Series & my NAtionite N2


OK.Thanks for the info.



anirbandd said:


> even though it has a burn in period, its not bad out of the box.. rather its quite good.
> 
> after burn in the bass settles in and the mids and treble open up a bit more. soundstage also becomes more pronounced.
> 
> i'd suggest you to test it with FLACs and using foobar with WASAPI drivers on your PC. test with the same song in different format. will be better if you know tha song in and out (fav song  )



Today after some 7hrs burn-in the sound looks A BIT pleasing.
Today i could differentiate how much details the techfusion was missing(I could also notice that the treble was too much compared to c12 and distorted and the bass much artificial in Techfusion compared to c12)
However i find that the voice,especially male is not distinct and somewhat combined - I donno how to express in technical terms. But it is not what i expected. Waiting patiently for some more time to burn in.

Can i get some tracks for optimal burn-in ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2014)

wow only after 7hrs??

hmm.. i burned in my pairs for 70+hrs with intermittent listening.. 

that voice issue may depend on the track and its quality. 

play some normal music in the headphones, with some pink/white noise with freq sweeps.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 4, 2014)

Guys any idea about *Brainwavz R1 Dual Dynamic Speaker Earphones*?? 

Mp4Nation is offering good discount including free fedex shipping on them so I booked it for US$24.55 [1467 INR]
10% additional discount Coupon : '4THJULY2014'

Any idea about customs duty levied??


----------



## TheMost (Jul 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> wow only after 7hrs??
> 
> hmm.. i burned in my pairs for 70+hrs with intermittent listening..
> 
> ...



Since the day i have purchased c12 i have burned it in for about 25 hours.

I am extremely satisfied with your built quality.But i am not at all impressed with the audio.

Even after the burn in period i am unsatisfied with the quality of my pair of IEM.

I Think my piece has a defect.The left side is not clear and bloated(the voices are not clear and i can feel the rumbling of speakers on the left side)The right is perfect.I plugged one ear at a time and checked it.
And even on both ears on - I can easily tell that the left side is vibrating-so much bassy and rumbling.

Can you check with your piece whether the left side is different that the right side by plugging them one on a time ?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 8, 2014)

Contact pro audiohome.com
They will help you with same or snapdeal can refund to you if its under 7 day return policy...


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Since the day i have purchased c12 i have burned it in for about 25 hours.
> 
> I am extremely satisfied with your built quality.But i am not at all impressed with the audio.
> 
> ...


Exactly this thing happened to me... I contacted them and got it replaced.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 8, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Contact pro audiohome.com
> They will help you with same or snapdeal can refund to you if its under 7 day return policy...





anirbandd said:


> Exactly this thing happened to me... I contacted them and got it replaced.



Thanks for the fast response.
I Have already sent a mail regarding this to pristinenote (support@pristinenote.com) 2 days back.No reply Yet.

I have started a thread in the support forum of pristinenote.Waiting for someone to respond. 
May be tomorrow I should call them :-/


----------



## sandynator (Jul 9, 2014)

TheMost said:


> Thanks for the fast response.
> I Have already sent a mail regarding this to pristinenote (support@pristinenote.com) 2 days back.No reply Yet.
> 
> I have started a thread in the support forum of pristinenote.Waiting for someone to respond.
> May be tomorrow I should call them :-/



Stay calm bro.
You will definitely get replacement or refunds. 
Call on this no. - +91-22-65611833 between 10:00 to 18:00 hrs.
Speak to sagar or Faheem.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 10, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Stay calm bro.
> You will definitely get replacement or refunds.
> Call on this no. - +91-22-65611833 between 10:00 to 18:00 hrs.
> Speak to sagar or Faheem.



He he .. thanks bro.
I have spoke to him and he has promised to give me a new piece.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 10, 2014)

TheMost said:


> He he .. thanks bro.
> I have spoke to him and he has promised to give me a new piece.



you haev to send your existing set back?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 10, 2014)

TheMost said:


> He he .. thanks bro.
> I have spoke to him and he has promised to give me a new piece.



They have very good customer support.
In such cases always contact support team instead of opening any thread in forums.

One more thing  when I called up sagar told me that they are coming out with new IEM in next month or so. 
See if you can get that instead of c12 but need to shell out more...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 11, 2014)

Was looking to buy these (college is starting soon and these include a pouch ) 
SOUND MAGIC ES-18
Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Price in India - Buy Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Online - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com ► ₹578/-
SoundMagic ES18 (Red) & (Black) - Buy Online @ Rs.499/- | Snapdeal ► ₹499/-

Turns out there are no service centers in India and Flipkart and Snapdeal are not registered as authorized dealers/re-sellers on Sound-magic website. 
So basically if the headphone stops working after the initial 10-days, i'm screwed?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 11, 2014)

Is there anyway i can get Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250 Ohms headphones cheaper than Amazon.com ??

Amazon.com: Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro Headphones (250 Ohm): Musical Instruments

19k Shipped to India.

---------
Update:
I'm from bangalore and BD distributor quoted DT880 - Pro/Premium (22250/22290 /-) 

Not sure which one to go for ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2014)

takemein said:


> Is there anyway i can get Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250 Ohms headphones cheaper than Amazon.com ??
> 
> Amazon.com: Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro Headphones (250 Ohm): Musical Instruments
> 
> ...


Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250 DT 880 Ohm Semi Open Headphones PROAUDIOSTAR 4010118490972 | eBay


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250 DT 880 Ohm Semi Open Headphones PROAUDIOSTAR 4010118490972 | eBay



Unfortunately no international shipping from this seller.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 23, 2014)

Which is better in terms of sound quality "Cowon EM1" or "soundmagic ES 18". I am currently using ES 18, sounds perfect, fully satisfied. Is there any better deal around rs 700..???

I can only increase my budget only if I can get a great improvement in terms of sound quality than what ES 18 provide..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2014)

not sure but EM1 should be better in terms of durability, i purchased ES 18 green last month, the rubber tip is is slightly broken now.. I now have to "deal with it" as i have lost the backup rubber tips :/


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 23, 2014)

well, had same experience with my es 18, lost one tip and other broke, now using with locally sold ear tip. Also mine is showing retiring sign after whole one year.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Stay calm bro.
> You will definitely get replacement or refunds.
> Call on this no. - +91-22-65611833 between 10:00 to 18:00 hrs.
> Speak to sagar or Faheem.





anirbandd said:


> you haev to send your existing set back?



Yes the earphones alone.



sandynator said:


> They have very good customer support.
> In such cases always contact support team instead of opening any thread in forums.
> 
> One more thing  when I called up sagar told me that they are coming out with new IEM in next month or so.
> See if you can get that instead of c12 but need to shell out more...



I spoke to Mr.Sagar.
He was very polite and listening and I had good time with their support.

Got the working(new?) earphones yesterday after a really Long wait...
Also got the brass case for Rs.450.
I am satisfied with the earphones.the details come up very well now..but still waiting for it to burn in.The bass seems masking the voice.
I think a long burn in will solve this.

However I find a hard time folding the wires and putting it in the case and untangle them.Have to learn to properly handle them.Probably a newbie problem


----------



## sandynator (Jul 30, 2014)

TheMost said:


> However I find a hard time folding the wires and putting it in the case and untangle them.Have to learn to properly handle them.Probably a newbie problem



Do not listen on high volumes initially may be first 50 hrs.
leather case is more practical..


----------



## TheMost (Aug 4, 2014)

Understood


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 14, 2014)

can anyone tell me where can i get cowon em1 cheaper (without mic) red one  and hows the soundmagic es18


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2014)

soundmagic es18 is very high value for money. but there are complaints that its build quality is bad. 

but it has good sound and i like it. and have it too.


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> soundmagic es18 is very high value for money. but there are complaints that its build quality is bad.
> 
> but it has good sound and i like it. and have it too.



thnks bro
should i buy soundmagic over cowon em1 as i like soundmagic too and there 1 year warranty hows ASS OF THEM


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2014)

donno about the ASS.. never had any issues..


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 17, 2014)

Any news on the launch of the Mi Pistons in India???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 17, 2014)

Flipkart has ES18 with mic!
Any idea of its performance


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 17, 2014)

Guys in need of a cheap iem. will be used in long distance commute twice a week so durability is a must,one of the reasons i am not choosing es18 blindly. consider this links - 


Access Denied

Headphones - Buy Headphones Online at Best Prices in India.

Amazon.in: Under ?1,000 - 4 Stars & Up / Fulfilled by Amazon / In-ear / Headphones / Home A...: Electronics


*ow.ly/Ap25b


----------



## rouble (Aug 18, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the Soundmagic e10 which is sold in India comes with a drawstrings pouch case or a hard zipper case like this one 
*i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx86/myphoto_box/E103C_zps0d875eea.jpg
I have always seen those white boxes sold in India and the black ones in International markets. The white box contains the soft pouch ones and the black box contains the hard zipper ones. Is it true?


----------



## zapout (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know about difference between international and Indian packing,  but the e10 I've got have soft pouch with it.


----------



## rouble (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=149436]zapout[/MENTION] I own an ES18 right now and I got the same pouch. Now I want to buy an e10, but there are two packaging of e10 available in the market. Would love to have one with the hard case. It's so damn cool and pretty useful too. Don't know if I can get the hard case one in India.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 8, 2014)

Does this model really exist? SoundMAGIC ES18S RB In-the-ear Headset - SoundMAGIC : Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 8, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Does this model really exist? SoundMAGIC ES18S RB In-the-ear Headset - SoundMAGIC : Flipkart.com



yep it does. 

here it is: SoundMAGIC ES18S RB In-the-ear Headset - SoundMAGIC : Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 9, 2014)

But its not there in website of SM.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Sep 24, 2014)

Any suggestion for over the ear headphones under 600.

Main uses: PC gaming and occasional use with mobile. Will a iem be better for this purpose?'

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 24, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Any suggestion for over the ear headphones under 600.
> 
> Main uses: PC gaming and occasional use with mobile. Will a iem be better for this purpose?'
> 
> Shiva



I am using the SM ES18 and im very satisfied with it. 

though people also suggest the cowon e1 due to its better build, i feel the ES18 wins it due to the better SQ. es18 is very good if you wanna use it indoors only, without any jumping around. 

also, i bought for 550 from snapdeal. SD has always been smooth for me.

not-Shiva


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Sep 24, 2014)

Philips SHM1900/97 Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy Philips SHM1900/97 Wired Headphones Online - Philips : Flipkart.com
Philips SHP2000 Price in India - Buy Philips SHP2000 Online - Philips : Flipkart.com

How about these??

- - - Updated - - -

Also, are the em1 and es18 good for gaming?? pardon me if i'm wrong but arent over the ear ones like the ones in the link better for gaming??

Shiva


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Over the ear is always better because of better isolation and thus less sound loss (leakage) than on ear units.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Sep 24, 2014)

so are the ones that i posted ok to go??


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh I can't comment on that mate, I was just meaning that whatever you get for gaming or movies make sure it's over the ear.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 24, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Philips SHM1900/97 Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy Philips SHM1900/97 Wired Headphones Online - Philips : Flipkart.com
> Philips SHP2000 Price in India - Buy Philips SHP2000 Online - Philips : Flipkart.com
> 
> How about these??
> ...



using SHP 1900 since bought my pc , can guarantee its worth the money


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Sep 25, 2014)

Do you mean the *SHM* 1900?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Do you mean the *SHM* 1900?



nope SHP see my signature its mentioned there.................


----------



## hari1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Please tell me the best IEM I can buy around Rs.800? Everywhere I have read that Xiaomi Piston 2 are the best in this range but I have doubts.
Sound quality is the main concern. It should just sound awesome.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2014)

hari1 said:


> Please tell me the best IEM I can buy around Rs.800? Everywhere I have read that Xiaomi Piston 2 are the best in this range but I have doubts.
> Sound quality is the main concern. It should just sound awesome.



if you don't want Piston v2, you can check Cowon EM1


----------



## hari1 (Oct 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> if you don't want Piston v2, you can check Cowon EM1



I am not saying I don't want Piston. Have you tried it yourself?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2014)

hari1 said:


> I am not saying I don't want Piston. Have you tried it yourself?



I haven't but [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] has
*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/186897-xiaomi-mi-piston-v2-0-review.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 11, 2014)

Piston's sound quality is strictly OK, nothing spectacular or even good. It's a nightmare for bass lovers.


----------



## hari1 (Oct 11, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Piston's sound quality is strictly OK, nothing spectacular or even good. It's a nightmare for bass lovers.



According to you, which IEM is best under 1k?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 12, 2014)

hari1 said:


> According to you, which IEM is best under 1k?


I'm not in a position right now to answer you as I'm a bit out of touch with latest trends in audio.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 12, 2014)

EDIT: Ordered Sony MDR XB30EX for INR 1,286 instead.


----------



## Hardy (Oct 14, 2014)

hey guys sugest me a good in-ear-earphones price range 3k-4k ?? thanks in advance


----------



## Hardy (Oct 14, 2014)

hey guys could you suggest me a in-ear-earphones price range 3k to 4k ?? thanks in advance


----------



## hari1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anybody know whether Mi Pistons on Flipkart come with any warranty or not?


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2014)

hari1 said:


> Does anybody know whether Mi Pistons on Flipkart come with any warranty or not?


Flipkart doesn't say anything about warranty for all the Xiaomi accessories, like Piston, Powerbanks etc. Standard is 6 months or max 1 yr. Will send a mail to fk asap.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 17, 2014)

hari1 said:


> According to you, which IEM is best under 1k?



Soundmagic ES18 @ ~500 bucks


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 19, 2014)

OK people, I'm planning if buying IEM's for around 1.5k. Currently I have t peos popular in mind. Could anyone comment/suggest ?

I was hoping to buy VSonic GR02 BE but they go out of my budget & currently unavailable. Should 32 ohm impedance of popular bother me ? I shall be using it with my laptop mostly


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 19, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> OK people, I'm planning if buying IEM's for around 1.5k. Currently I have t peos popular in mind. Could anyone comment/suggest ?
> 
> I was hoping to buy VSonic GR02 BE but they go out of my budget & currently unavailable. Should 32 ohm impedance of popular bother me ? I shall be using it with my laptop mostly


Just got Sony MDR XB30EX. Check it on Amazon.in


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 19, 2014)

But AFAIK, xb30ex is muddy & has warm signature & I would actually prefer something that it's more balanced


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 19, 2014)

Also buddy could you tell me about your music preference? Tracks you tested & what about burn in ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to buy a headphone, over the head type......... Budget - 1.5k (strictly, can't increase)

My current headphone is this one:
Sony MDR MA100
It's right side stopped working after my trip(it was in my suitcase). It had over the ear design & was comfortable to use for long time.

So I need a new one. I'll use it primarily with my laptop (music, movies & gaming) as I use my Sennheiser CX180 with my phone.

I've shortlisted these one:
Philips SHL3105WT/00 Over-the-ear Headphone vs Sony MDR-XB450 On-the-ear Headphone vs Audio Technica ATH-S100 BGR On-the-ear Headphones: Compare Headphones: Flipkart.com

I'm bit leaned over the Sony one because of fold-able design
Any other good option ?? Which one should I go for ?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 20, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> But AFAIK, xb30ex is muddy & has warm signature & I would actually prefer something that it's more balanced





Chaitanya said:


> Also buddy could you tell me about your music preference? Tracks you tested & what about burn in ?


I meant I'd just ordered them. They haven't reached me yet. Will give the review once I use them for a week. I've ordered them because of much positive reviews about them - I like bass too much and for genre, I prefer bollywood. 

You may like to check this post - 4 Earphones Under Rs. 2,000 For Best of Music


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

If I remember correctly, Mi's Piston was Rs 1K before? It's Rs 799 now. So worth buying for Moto X?
Mi In-ear Headphone(Piston Design)


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 28, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> I meant I'd just ordered them. They haven't reached me yet. Will give the review once I use them for a week. I've ordered them because of much positive reviews about them - I like bass too much and for genre, I prefer bollywood.
> 
> You may like to check this post - 4 Earphones Under Rs. 2,000 For Best of Music


That post you are mentioning is so not true..
It doesn't have  T-Peos popular, VSonic GR 99, SM E10, Brainwavz M1 etc that are so much more better


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 28, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
Pistons have got some great reviews. You may try them but a word of caution, the inline buttons don't work with moto g, so may or may not with x

Also check for revision you are getting, apparently there is difference between them..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> If I remember correctly, Mi's Piston was Rs 1K before? It's Rs 799 now. So worth buying for Moto X?
> Mi In-ear Headphone(Piston Design)


It was 799 since quite a long time. Apparently that was done to clear 2.0 stocks.
Also, if you're a bass lover, skip it.

The on mic keys work with most of the phones.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> That post you are mentioning is so not true..
> It doesn't have  T-Peos popular, VSonic GR 99, SM E10, Brainwavz M1 etc that are so much more better


Got the MDR XB30 yesterday. Personally, I LOVED them. Being a Bass-Lover, I must say that Bass is super cool. With an equaliser like of Poweramp, the IEMs could flawlessly control the desired levels. Treble is bit weak. The design is awesome and earphones fit inside the ears perfectly. The post I mentioned is one of the few posts I could find on 'Best earphones under 2k'. I remember few more links where the XB30 is mentioned. I prefer service and support factor too. So, I'm bit towards popular-and-easily-accessible-brands and Sony MDR XB30EX is the perfect match for me (plus I got them for 1285 bucks only). Decide according to your preferences but XB30 is still a perfect choice.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 29, 2014)

^From where did you get that buddy ?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 29, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^From where did you get that buddy ?



Amazon.in, mate! 
Sony MDR-XB30EX In-Ear Extra Bass Stereo Headphone (Black):Amazon:Electronics

UPDATE: I just checked the site, it's available for INR 1260 at the moment. Grab it! The rates on Amazon keeps on fluctuating every now and then. So, keep an eye on that!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 28, 2014)

need headphones for listening to music, watching movies during travelling plz suggest......

mobile:redmi 1s
budget: Rs. 400-800


----------



## sandynator (Nov 28, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> need headphones for listening to music, watching movies during travelling plz suggest......
> 
> mobile:redmi 1s
> budget: Rs. 400-800


Get Mi piston v2 from Flipkart @800 inr.
Best companion for redmi 1s


----------



## Small_town_boy (Nov 29, 2014)

I own a Phillips SHE 3590 currently.. But those doesn't fit properly and keeps tumbling.. 
I desperately wanted to buy mi piston but I have rs250 SD cash in my snapdeal account and also there is 9% cash back on sound magic es18 which costs 541 [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]deal..

So I am stuck with snapdeal.. Should I go for es18 or any other good ones in this price range itself?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 29, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Get Mi piston v2 from Flipkart @800 inr.
> Best companion for redmi 1s



people telling better quality headphones out there............


----------



## sandeepraut (Nov 29, 2014)

hello guys ,
i'm considering to buy in-ear hp with mic up to 1.5-2k ... with good bass.
Please suggest me ... Also how's Sony MDR-XB50 ...


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> people telling better quality headphones out there............




Yes, there could be better than these but they may come at cost.
Sound is quite subjective, what signature I prefer you may not like it.

For me they sounded better than my Signature Acoustics Element C12 which I bought @ 2250 INR in November 2013.

Still I would say much better product in terms of value.


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 1, 2014)

Does anyone have any prior buying experiences with mp4nation. I just want to know about their shipping and delay due to custom in india.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2014)

Twice ..
My r1 came in 7 days through free FedEx 
Recently booked m5 twin pack. It was stuck with Mumbai customs for 7 days & over to that 100% custom duty.

Delhi customs is bit lenient than Mumbai.


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 1, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Twice ..
> My r1 came in 7 days through free FedEx
> Recently booked m5 twin pack. It was stuck with Mumbai customs for 7 days & over to that 100% custom duty.
> 
> Delhi customs is bit lenient than Mumbai.



100% custom duty  
What do you mean? How much you paid?
I just ordered M5 IEM btw.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 2, 2014)

M5 was through free airmail. On 21 the postman came  & demanded to pay Rs.1690/- as duty before handing over the package. I straight away denied stating excess duty.. BTW I had paid 1710 approx. (27.77 usd)
Immediately called up postal appraisal section of Mumbai foreign post office & they too mentioned not to accept & send a letter stating reason a long with invoice & payment proof.
I had to visit the postmaster of my local post office after the postman took the package. As on today its with customs for reassessment of duty.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2014)

Digit just posted a review of Mi Piston: Mi Piston 2 in-ear headphones Review | Digit.in

And it mentions Moto X which I have now. I think I can finally go with it.


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 22, 2014)

sandynator said:


> M5 was through free airmail. On 21 the postman came  & demanded to pay Rs.1690/- as duty before handing over the package. I straight away denied stating excess duty.. BTW I had paid 1710 approx. (27.77 usd)
> Immediately called up postal appraisal section of Mumbai foreign post office & they too mentioned not to accept & send a letter stating reason a long with invoice & payment proof.
> I had to visit the postmaster of my local post office after the postman took the package. As on today its with customs for reassessment of duty.



Got my pair of M5's today, no extra charges..


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 22, 2014)

sandynator said:


> M5 was through free airmail. On 21 the postman came  & demanded to pay Rs.1690/- as duty before handing over the package. I straight away denied stating excess duty.. BTW I had paid 1710 approx. (27.77 usd)
> Immediately called up postal appraisal section of Mumbai foreign post office & they too mentioned not to accept & send a letter stating reason a long with invoice & payment proof.
> I had to visit the postmaster of my local post office after the postman took the package. As on today its with customs for reassessment of duty.



Things to be noted is that:
1)Free shipping/air mail etc dont get much customs attraction (small items)
2)if it is declared as a gift,even if its not a small package then you are safe (yup)
3)i am not aware if mp4 nation have warehouses outside hongkong ,that may have costed extra customs
.
Anyways If customs have been evaluated properly it would have cost an extra ~500 and what you got was an whopping ~100 % customs ,mostly an odd case(sure it must be mistake)
I think the guys from mp4nation are nice and you will get a refund if you send it back


----------



## sandynator (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks
I collected the package of m5 on 17th Dec. 
On 15th I had called customs to confirm the status of reassessment & even after  giving invoice the customs duty was just reduced to 1471.  Rushed to the FPO & found they had not considered free gift. So explained to them & got it corrected. They considered double values as two pieces arrived. I was charged 41.5% duty earlier as value was above 2000 INR. When I showed them free gift mentioned in invoice copy they reconsidered it as electronics items as GIFTS below 2000 inr exempted from duty So final duty was on single unit i.e.14% on  27.77 usd + 30 rupees as  postal fees.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 22, 2014)

somebodysme said:


> Got my pair of M5's today, no extra charges..


Lucky you..
Was it through airmail?

Where did the goods first landed on Indian soil?

Any other charges like OCTROI ??

I got to know from clearing & forwarding agents that Mumbai customs are strict  compared to others.

After lot's of struggle & time  I collected my package from FPO Mumbai paying Rs.261/- as duty + Rs.30/- as postal fees.


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 23, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Lucky you..
> Was it through airmail?
> 
> Where did the goods first landed on Indian soil?
> ...



It was through free air mail and first landed in Chennai. I didn't had to pay any extra charges. 
Now i read you comment, LOL I was indeed lucky  
*i.imgur.com/pm6eELO.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking for some headphones around the 1k price range(better if below that price).

Came across this on Amazon: Buy Sony MDR-ZX110 Stereo Headphone WHITE Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

How are they? Worth the price? What other models do you guys recommend?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Looking for some headphones around the 1k price range(better if below that price).
> 
> Came across this on Amazon: Buy Sony MDR-ZX110 Stereo Headphone WHITE Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> How are they? Worth the price? What other models do you guys recommend?



There are many things involved when buying a headphone like sound signature, your usage preference i.e. on ear or over the ear. Tell me about this first.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2015)

^ I want headphones hence the one I posted. I don't want earphones(in-ear or on-ear). Used for mostly music like The Eagles, U2, Metallica, etc


----------



## $hadow (Feb 5, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ I want headphones hence the one I posted. I don't want earphones(in-ear or on-ear). Used for mostly music like The Eagles, U2, Metallica, etc



Get this Buy Philips DJ SHL3105WT/00 Dynamic Solid Bass With Mic Headphone (White) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2015)

Ended up ordering this: Buy Philips CitiScape SHL5200WT/10 On-Ear Headphone (White) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Feb 11, 2015)

Suggest me some iem in 0.5-1k. tight bass forward mids. bass quantity doesn't matter. shouldn't be muddy/bloated. senn cx180 ii or brainwavz delta or any other.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2015)

^^ Sennheiser CX180 is the one you should go for IMO. I really enjoyed the sound quality and the bass should be to your liking.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Feb 12, 2015)

what about ath clr100 ?  anyone tried it?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 12, 2015)

One can always check Cowon EM1


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Feb 12, 2015)

I i didn't like the build quality of cowon em1. looks cheap and also doesn't looks like it can provide sufficient isolation.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 12, 2015)

I used Soundmagic ES 18 for about an ear. In one line you can pick it up eyes closed but from what I grasp better options exist..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 13, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I used Soundmagic ES 18 for about an ear. In one line you can pick it up eyes closed but from what I grasp better options exist..



no  never dnt pick up those headphones they worked dine for me for 1-2 months then one ear piece got broken (unusual sound) and there is no existence of any warranty claim..........


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 20, 2015)

Are sony's extra bass series of headphones worth buying? I am talking especially about their lower  priced models like xb 400/450 etc which are actually pretty  cheap. Do they provide good, balanced sound across all frequecies?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Are sony's extra bass series of headphones worth buying? I am talking especially about their lower  priced models like xb 400/450 etc which are actually pretty  cheap. Do they provide good, balanced sound across all frequecies?



They are great for bass but will require more time for burning if you want it to perform well on overall scenario.


----------



## dan11 (Mar 2, 2015)

guys, just saw 60 % off in jbl headphones in flipkart . So I was hoping ,could any of u guys help decide a good in the ear headphones . Range around 700 - 800 . 
Should I go for jbl ones or there are other better ones in market .
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

dan11 said:


> guys, just saw 60 % off in jbl headphones in flipkart . So I was hoping ,could any of u guys help decide a good in the ear headphones . Range around 700 - 800 .
> Should I go for jbl ones or there are other better ones in market .
> Thanks



Mi Piston v2 is good enough too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Mi Piston v2 is good enough too.



any reliable sources where they are still available ? there are too many fakes on ebay


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> no  never dnt pick up those headphones they worked dine for me for 1-2 months then one ear piece got broken (unusual sound) and there is no existence of any warranty claim..........



quit whining dude. 

just because one piece was defective doesnt mean all of the pieces would be defective. 

many FMs are using this earphone without any issues at all.

- - - Updated - - -



Chaitanya said:


> I used Soundmagic ES 18 for about an ear. In one line you can pick it up eyes closed but from what I grasp better options exist..



at the same price??

i got my ES18 for 550. i didnt find any other IEMs worth that less and yet sounding so good.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 3, 2015)

I got them for 650/-
Yeah they are very nice..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

Sound sonic is certainly great for the cost at which they can be bought.


----------



## matrixx (Mar 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> *too many fakes on ebay*


 fake on ebay!! I was scrutinized this one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

If for going with a Gaming Headset is this good for a budget under 1.5k

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Logitech G130 Gaming Headset Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2015)

Under 1.5k, IMO, Senheisser HD 202-II is the best .. Only Cons is no Microphone


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Under 1.5k, IMO, Senheisser HD 202-II is the best .. Only Cons is no Microphone



Sony MDR-XB450 @ 1.5k

Are these good enough for I want crystal clarity and extra bass as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2015)

Never used it, but if I were to compare HD 202-II to ES 18 , HD 202-II has slightly less volume but better treble than ES -18 ..  Its not an upgrade over ES 18 but for someone looking for a full ear headphones, its good..
That sony headphone could be good, but I have no idea...also look at some higher end phillips models

PS: I got ES 18 for Rs 450 from ebay via coupon, the bestest best deal I have made :S


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

If you guy use the amplifier the difference with the sound will be unbelievable.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

Guys I need some suggestion on good In-Ear phones in the range of 3-5k. Primary preference is great bass.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I need some suggestion on good In-Ear phones in the range of 3-5k. Primary preference is great bass.



And you haven't decided yet.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And you haven't decided yet.



I have just got 3 votes in the thread. And all 3 are different options.
Still waiting.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone have ES 18 AND Pistons V2..
If so, please compare sound quality and if its worth getting the pistons as an ugrade ?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

Guys please visit this thread and pour in your suggestions
*www.digit.in/forum/audio/190106-need-suggestions-ear-phones-between-1k-5k-3.html


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have just got 3 votes in the thread. And all 3 are different options.
> Still waiting.



Have you checked out the review of those?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

Can anyone give a comparison between Signature Acoustics C12 and Vsonic GR06? I already own a pair of C12s but I am planning on buying a pair of GR06s as well.


----------



## ratul (Mar 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can anyone give a comparison between Signature Acoustics C12 and Vsonic GR06? I already own a pair of C12s but I am planning on buying a pair of GR06s as well.



don't have the comparison, but you just missed a pretty good deal: 2015 vsonic iem lineup VSD2, VSD7, VSD9 - Page 3

LMUE were accepting preorders of VSonic's new IEM's VSD2/S and were giving away special AN16 (VSonic's 16th anniversary special earphones with GR06 housing and GR07 driver) for free with VSD2/S at just 50SGD.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

ratul said:


> don't have the comparison, but you just missed a pretty good deal: 2015 vsonic iem lineup VSD2, VSD7, VSD9 - Page 3
> 
> LMUE were accepting preorders of VSonic's new IEM's VSD2/S and were giving away special AN16 (VSonic's 16th anniversary special earphones with GR06 housing and GR07 driver) for free with VSD2/S at just 50SGD.



Damn damn damn damn!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Does anyone have ES 18 AND Pistons V2..
> If so, please compare sound quality and if its worth getting the pistons as an ugrade ?



Pistons still had a better build quality and es 18 sound quality is at par with the pistons.


----------



## shambles (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking for a on ear/over ear headphones which can be used for 2-3hr continously and preferably with 2m+ cable under 1500rs


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

on amazon, Logitech G430, is going for sale @1 pm, it's approx 5k on other sites.. is it good buy overall?? gaming headset required... over the ear type and over the head design required..
considering these 2, Razer Electra Essential & Logitech G430...
Razer Electra Essential Gaming and Music Wired Headset vs Logitech G430 Surround Sound Wired Headset: Compare Headsets: Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (May 7, 2015)

Cowon EM1 with mic isnt available anywhere now. Any alternatives for it under 1k? 
I want one with mic.


----------



## amithcr7 (May 21, 2015)

Hey can anyone tell the best headset under 1.5k. Doesnt matter over, on or in ear. Can extend the budget upto a maximum of 2k. Also, i have shortlisted jbl j03b and sennheiser cx 275 headset. Branded headsets are prefered.


----------



## ratul (May 22, 2015)

amithcr7 said:


> Hey can anyone tell the best headset under 1.5k. Doesnt matter over, on or in ear. Can extend the budget upto a maximum of 2k. Also, i have shortlisted jbl j03b and sennheiser cx 275 headset. Branded headsets are prefered.



Headset: Philips SHL3300BK/00 DJ Headphones Price in India - Buy Philips SHL3300BK/00 DJ Headphones Online - Philips : Flipkart.com (were 1.6k on amazon a couple of days back.)
In ear: SoundMagic E10(S), T-Peos Tank/Popular.


----------



## saswat23 (May 30, 2015)

Bought *iDance EB-X203*
Overally very much satisfied with the sound as well as the build quality for 420 bucks. 
Good alternative to SM ES18, moreover this one also has mic.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2015)

My ES18 has started to show its poor build quality and is out of warranty period. Got minor laminar tearing at 4 different points in the cable and had to use cello-tape to prevent further degradation. How much long would it last?


----------



## dan11 (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys , I require an in ear earphone with budget of around 1200 , Gonna use it with my redmi 1s .
Requirements: I m a basswhore( high Bass quality) , durable for at least 1-1.5 yr .  
Any suggestions pls


----------



## zapout (Jun 11, 2015)

My e10 right earpiece wire skin is peeling off.  Don't know what to do know.  I was planning of buying vsonic vsd3s,  but now they are out of stock. Should have bought them earlier, instead of waiting for e10 to stop working.  
Any other suggestions under 3k?.  
My friend is coming form USA next weekend,  should I ask him to bring me iem?,  please suggest.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My ES18 has started to show its poor build quality and is out of warranty period. Got minor laminar tearing at 4 different points in the cable and had to use cello-tape to prevent further degradation. How much long would it last?



+1 my eartips are tearing apart, do you know if generic eartips available on ebay will fit on ES18


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> +1 my eartips are tearing apart, do you know if generic eartips available on ebay will fit on ES18


What about the 3 spare pairs which came with it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2015)

i lost them


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi ,did they improve on the cable quality in the mic'd version of es18?


----------



## zapout (Jun 12, 2015)

Guys plz reply which iem I tell my buddy to bring from USA,  I can spend upto 3k.  I tried putting zip tie over the tear on my e10. It did work, but the layer below it scrapped away .


----------



## zapout (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## sandynator (Jun 12, 2015)

zapout said:


> Guys plz reply which iem I tell my buddy to bring from USA,  I can spend upto 3k.  I tried putting zip tie over the tear on my e10. It did work, but the layer below it scrapped away .


Have a look at 
1.vsonic vsd3s or vsd5
2. Havi b3 pro 1 [but needs power to shine]
3. Ostry kc06
4. Fidue a63

All from lendmeurears as they have fulfillment centre in USA so may not attract any customs imo.


----------



## zapout (Jun 13, 2015)

The price are above my budget,  maybe I'll wait for vsd3s to come in Stock at hifinage.


----------



## dan11 (Jun 13, 2015)

dan11 said:


> Guys , I require an in ear earphone with budget of around 1200 , Gonna use it with my redmi 1s .
> Requirements: I m a basswhore( high Bass quality) , durable for at least 1-1.5 yr .
> Any suggestions pls



GUys anyone urgent requirement


----------



## sandynator (Jun 13, 2015)

dan11 said:


> GUys anyone urgent requirement



get mi piston 
Xiaomi Pistons 2 In-ear Earphone with Mic for Cellphones EEP-355900 - Wholesale Supplier: TinyDeal

Original Xiaomi Piston Earphone Updated Version Brown

Piston 3
Original Xiaomi Piston 3 Reddot Design Earphone for iPhone Smartphone MP3 MP4 Laptops-15.38 and Free Shipping | GearBest.com Mobile


----------



## dan11 (Jun 13, 2015)

sandynator said:


> get mi piston
> Xiaomi Pistons 2 In-ear Earphone with Mic for Cellphones EEP-355900 - Wholesale Supplier: TinyDeal
> 
> Original Xiaomi Piston Earphone Updated Version Brown
> ...



how to get it in india


----------



## sandynator (Jun 13, 2015)

Not sure if piston 3 will arrive here & piston 2 may get restocked better to contact MI India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2015)

original pistons3 are available in ebay, just be sure to verify seller if he's genuine or not (good selers get infractions on selling duplicate product)

EDIT: all out of stock


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 18, 2015)

My laptop speakers stopped working recently. I have Sony headsets which I got with my mobile, but it doesn't work in my Samsung NP550P S01IN laptop I need headsets urgently. After a bit of research I found these 3 are decent :
1. Sound Magic ES18S
2. Cowon EM1
3. Sennheiser CX180

Cons I have heard are :
Sound Magic aren't sturdy, may damage soon(2months I guess)
Sennheiser, one of the ear bud will produce less sound than other, for my friend and few people over flipkart
Cowon's handsfree have some issues.

I will use this headset mostly with my laptop. This is my first buy in audio accessory, I have no idea which one is good. First I was thinking to go with big brand(though my budget is strict) but then I thought of trying brands i am unfamiliar with.
Please guide me.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 19, 2015)

^^EM1


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] . What about hands free problem?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 19, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> Thanks [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] . What about hands free problem?


what is it?I am not aware of the problem


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2015)

^Alright man. I just came across few reviews like that on flipkart so I asked. They said the voice to the other person wasn't clearly audible while using the mic(of the headphone)
I will buy within next week, if anyone have better suggestion then please tell.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 19, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> ^Alright man. I just came across few reviews like that on flipkart so I asked. They said the voice to the other person wasn't clearly audible while using the mic(of the headphone)
> I will buy within next week, if anyone have better suggestion then please tell.


Do check brainwavz beta with mic @14 USD in offer from mp4nation.net

Just check the compatibility with your phone.

Buy Brainwavz Beta IEM Earphones w/ In-Line Microphone & Remote For Smartphones 2013 Edition $33.50


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Do check brainwavz beta with mic @14 USD in offer from mp4nation.net
> 
> Just check the compatibility with your phone.
> 
> Buy Brainwavz Beta IEM Earphones w/ In-Line Microphone & Remote For Smartphones 2013 Edition $33.50



How is the sound quality compared to ES18?

Any shipping/customs charges?

Last but no the least, any other good IEM under Rs 1k/15$?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 19, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Do check brainwavz beta with mic @14 USD in offer from mp4nation.net
> 
> Just check the compatibility with your phone.
> 
> Buy Brainwavz Beta IEM Earphones w/ In-Line Microphone & Remote For Smartphones 2013 Edition $33.50



Hey, thanks for replying. Seems mp4nation.net may take more than a week to ship those headsets. I need headsets urgently, and its for laptop usage. For mobile use I have different headsets (which doesn't work with my laptop). Also, I have no idea about Brainwavz brand, never heard, so I am skeptical about it. And What about its warranty claims?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How is the sound quality compared to ES18?
> 
> Any shipping/customs charges?
> 
> Last but no the least, any other good IEM under Rs 1k/15$?



+1 to this question, same requirmeent


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 20, 2015)

lightningfassst said:


> ^Alright man. I just came across few reviews like that on flipkart so I asked. They said the voice to the other person wasn't clearly audible while using the mic(of the headphone)
> I will buy within next week, if anyone have better suggestion then please tell.



Sorry ,I use the non mic version


----------



## sandynator (Jun 20, 2015)

Sound quality of beta is gr8, the newer model has good bass compared to the older ones.
Es18 would be more bassy (muddy & not tighter) but beta will beat it in overall sq for sure by good margin.

I have brainwavz alpha which came along with my nationite n2  its very good in midrange compared to bass heavy es18 which now I have passed it on to my cousin.

At 14 USD plus 5% discount of  mp4nation facebook fan page its definately good buy imho.

Service of mp4 nation is definitely much better to soundmagic & other reputed brands only it will take some time due to location.
One of the fellow member ritvij phatak to who I sold my brainwavz r1 got the replacement piece within 1 month.

Customs may not be attracted below Rs.2000/- as gifts if at all it may not be above 15%.

Triple pack is much cheaper @25 USD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2015)

^ Any significant difference between non-mic and with mic version? Are they tangle free?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 20, 2015)

Nothing except mic...
One pointer brainwavz iems are delicate , fragile but slightly better to soundmagic.

Read many incidence of one ear piece going kaput or cable scraping. So care has to be taken.

If anyone interested in pooling then I may get one too. Anyone?

 Rs.500/- if customs duty waived. Quite luring.....


----------



## kamal_saran (Jun 29, 2015)

Is deal still on.

Count me in too..
 If its still applicable


----------



## vevdare (Jul 1, 2015)

Can anyone help me buy a headphone?I a wear glasses so i want a headphone(no IEM) that sits on the ear but that doesnt press too much..light weight,long hour usage without any uncomfortability and most of all long cord length beacuse ill be using it in my PC to watch movies mainly.My budget is under 800 INR.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 1, 2015)

You can get philips shp2000 or shp 2500 if in line mic not needed.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2015)

sandynator said:


> You can get philips shp2000 or shp 2500 if in line mic not needed.



Those two wired headphones seems too nice for the price. But do they have enough loudness and possibly bass? Requirement being the same as vevdare suggested. I am also looking for headphones for watching movies.

Currently while watching movies I use Mi Piston earphones, but I think a good headphones should be better.

Also, are any models under 1k is also available with mic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 1, 2015)

I have shp2500 aince last 5 plus yrs which are still going strong after heavy abuse.For the price these are excellent. I paid 725 for them.

The bass is very good for this price & they are decently loud. Cable length 3 metres

Philips have their sweet slight warmer sound signature & these are not at all bass bloats like the budget sony's range. Definitely worth below 1k.

There is one with mic but may not match shp2500.

Philips SHM1900/93 Over-Ear PC Headset: Buy Philips SHM1900/93 Over-Ear PC Headset Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2015)

^^ Thanks, but I think I can't compromise on sound quality if mic costs one.

So shp2000 or shp2500 will do. The later one is out of stock on FK. First one better to take?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 1, 2015)

From what I have read earlier they are almost identical except for colour & cable length. I guess shp2000 has 2 mtr cable. Somewhere it was mentioned shp 2000 as heavy on bass.

I'm sure you will not regret for it too. Just check amazon for amazon fulfilled seller. Shp 2000 for 485 rupees.

Philips Indoor SHP2000 Headphones (Black):Amazon:Electronics

Do revert back with your impression.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2015)

Guys How is JBL TEMPO T200A ?

JBL T-200 A In The Ear Headphone: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## zapout (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone has experience with hifinage? 
I'm planning to buying from them.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 16, 2015)

They are genuine sellers of many brands....
Just compare the pricing with international resellers after taking customs duty into consideration of the product whichever you want.


----------



## zapout (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. 
Another question - vsonic vsd3s : can I wore/put it on the ear like normal earphone,  rather than the over the ear placement?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry I don't think so...
Vsd1 was possible but due to its size I doubt if it will fit straight down..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2015)

Taped my ES18 from one end to other. Can't risk it's entire cable to get stripped by itself. Hoping it lasts 3-4 months more.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

How is Zebronics IronHead 7.1 Gaming Head Phone with Mic @ 1.45k? Link:Zebronics Iron Head 7.1 Multimedia Gaming Wired Headset - Zebronics : Flipkart.com

What is its contemporary Gaming Head Phone with Mic?

If it is good, Is the price justified? or Can I get it at more cheaper price locally?

Thanks,
BSSunil


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2015)

New CX range: Sennheiser Launches Updated CX In-Ear Headphones Range in India | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*

Any experience with these guys?

Buy Headphones & Earphones Online - Premium High End Headphones

Looks good, they have ebay, fk and amazon stores as well.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*



tkin said:


> Any experience with these guys?
> 
> Buy Headphones & Earphones Online - Premium High End Headphones
> 
> Looks good, they have ebay, fk and amazon stores as well.



Surfed through the contents. Look legit and good to me. 
Quite rich in variety. A good place to look for I would say.


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*



Hrishi said:


> Surfed through the contents. Look legit and good to me.
> Quite rich in variety. A good place to look for I would say.



Yeah. I'm going for the FiiO X1 soon. These guys have cheapest pricing. And they are also listed as official distributor in FiiO website. Finally I can get rid of the pathetic site called PristineNote.


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]
cuz no one posts pics here and OP is AFK to update OP


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*



seamon said:


> [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]
> cuz no one posts pics here and OP is AFK to update OP



Would you like to volunteer to update'em ?


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*



dashing.sujay said:


> Would you like to volunteer to update'em ?



No but a thread exclusively for pics won't hurt.


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*

anyone has these geeky retro looking amp stuff ? 

[YOUTUBE]22kx0q5j-JA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your Audio gear | Headphones, Earphones, Speakers, Amps & DACs...*



seamon said:


> No but a thread exclusively for pics won't hurt.



A thread for discussion, a thread for reviews, a thread for pictures, and on and on.

You see how it goes but people always post in one as they're posting here. So I'd suggest you to stick to it. I'd rather move the posts to where they're suited.


----------



## zapout (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey guys 

Should I go for vsonic vsd3s 
They are available at 3400, listed at higher price than before. 
I'm doubting myself on this because of the price. 
Are they worth 3400, any alternative. 

Need to order iem as soon as possible.


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Should I go for vsonic vsd3s
> They are available at 3400, listed at higher price than before.
> ...


If you can pay a bit more then get the VSD5, better than the VSD3S. But do note, from reviews in Head fi, its apparent that Vsonic has $hit build quality, you have to use them carefully.


----------



## zapout (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply tkin!! 
I do need build quality to be good if I'm shelling this much money. 

And about the money,  my original budget was 2k, I've stretched it to 3.5k.. I don't want to spend more than this as I don't have it....and second,  don't want to spend 5k on an iem that will last max 2 years (in my experience this is the expected life out of any iem) 


Do you recommend any other iem other than this,  sound quality and build quality are my priority.


Edit... 
My e10 is still working,  even after the skin of right wire is completely teared off. 
Don't know how much more it gonna last though.


----------



## zapout (Nov 18, 2015)

Going to order vsd3s from snapdeal, after 5% cashback,  I think I'll come to ~3100


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2015)

zapout said:


> Thanks for the reply tkin!!
> I do need build quality to be good if I'm shelling this much money.
> 
> And about the money,  my original budget was 2k, I've stretched it to 3.5k.. I don't want to spend more than this as I don't have it....and second,  don't want to spend 5k on an iem that will last max 2 years (in my experience this is the expected life out of any iem)
> ...


Go for VSD3s.

- - - Updated - - -



zapout said:


> Thanks for the reply tkin!!
> I do need build quality to be good if I'm shelling this much money.
> 
> And about the money,  my original budget was 2k, I've stretched it to 3.5k.. I don't want to spend more than this as I don't have it....and second,  don't want to spend 5k on an iem that will last max 2 years (in my experience this is the expected life out of any iem)
> ...


Go for VSD3s.


----------



## zapout (Dec 23, 2015)

How is FiiO m3?
Planning to buy 2 of this for my sis and to gift to a friend. 

Any of you guys have it, is it better or par with Sansa clips? 

FiiO M3 Digital Portable Music Player Ivory *www.amazon.in/dp/B018K88OSS/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_M8EEwbGTMMWV4


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2015)

zapout said:


> How is FiiO m3?
> Planning to buy 2 of this for my sis and to gift to a friend.
> 
> Any of you guys have it, is it better or par with Sansa clips?
> ...


Its really great, it had a few problems at start with the firmware which have been patched out, excellent SQ at that price.


----------



## zapout (Dec 28, 2015)

Already bought one. 
Had to manually tune the the eq for optimal output, it was loud and screeching before that. 

Player is good but I don't see any value add over Sansa, I think Sansa has better sound but I may be biased as I'm using it as my main pmp from the start.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2015)

Sansa has a very very neutral sound. Love it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2015)

Guys which is best IEM within 1k
priority : sound + build quality

i m a bass + crystal clear sound lover


----------



## ZTR (Dec 28, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys which is best IEM within 1k
> priority : sound + build quality
> 
> i m a bass + crystal clear sound lover


Cowon EM1
Piston 3
Brainwavz Delta


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Cowon EM1
> Piston 3
> Brainwavz Delta



which u will prefer out of 3 ?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 28, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> which u will prefer out of 3 ?


Have used the EM1 it has great build quality with the flat tangle free cables and also the sound is clear with bass also

Haven't used the other two but there are members who have used so you should ask them about those


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Have used the EM1 it has great build quality with the flat tangle free cables and also the sound is clear with bass also
> 
> Haven't used the other two but there are members who have used so you should ask them about those


Ok..going through reviews of Brainwavez Delta


----------



## rachitrt23 (Dec 28, 2015)

I own Brainwavz Delta and Piston 2. Can say that Delta is bit better. Need lower volume as well. But build quality is just okay nothing great . Piston 2 is much better built.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> I own Brainwavz Delta and Piston 2. Can say that Delta is bit better. Need lower volume as well. But build quality is just okay nothing great . Piston 2 is much better built.



I liked Piston 3 also but its out of stock on Mi website


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 29, 2015)

Bought Philips SHE 3590 @ 499/-
I've to say it punches way above its price tag.
I purchased this due to its V-shaped soundstage as i wanted good mids and bass aswell!!


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Jan 1, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> which u will prefer out of 3 ?



I've bought the Cowon EM1 three times and non of them lasted more than 4 months. Yes the sound is great and that is why I buy it everytime but not this time. They just stop working. First in one earpiece and by the time you try to understand what just happened, the second one is gone too. The Cowon *EK2 *did last me for more than 2 years though till they got wet in the rain and stopped working.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't have knowledge on Pro Headphones
but recently I tested Shure SRH440 and SONY MDR-7506..
man i was blown away by Shure SRH440 (it has very balanced Bass & Treble)

so, any other headphones in same price range which can compete with it ?

I'll probably buy one day..though I already own Sennheiser HD-203


----------



## lutenic (May 16, 2016)

i lost my Skullcandy Ink'd 2.0 recently, which was my first branded purchase of earphones. It was definitely miles ahead of what i had earlier used.

I purchased 'JBL T100A In Ear Earphone With Mic'. Received it today. First thought:
1. Voice clarity is even better than Ink'd 2.0 even at higher volume.
2. Wire and Built quality is grt.
3. Noise is very low for this price.

Need to use more to check for all variations and Bass and other things.

Cons:
1. Low Volume much lower than Ink'd 2.

I got it for under 500 only. Used the first order coupon and another one for 60rs off to get this low.
SO grt deal for it.


----------



## TheSloth (May 27, 2016)

JBL T100A will work with Moto E2?? Have to order from snapdeal. If it didn't work then will they exchange the product?
If it doesn't work then can anyone suggest any other headset(with mic) below Rs700?


----------



## lutenic (May 31, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> just now received JBL T100A. Man the bass is like 30 out of 100. Or I received faulty product? The headsets i received with Moto E2 have more bass than these. How is the bass in real? if its like boom boom then I will have to return these. I checked in Moto E2 and on laptop(Whistle by Flo Rida). Bass is significantly low and treble is high. I am not an audiophile, wish someone could check these for me
> I should have ordered Cowon EM1
> 
> What now?



Well i found my T100A to be great! Bass is infact little less than the Ink'd 2.0. But the overall voice clarity is much much better and noise reduction is better. After using it for days, the sound output has improved now. I wont rate the Bass as 30, around 60-70 for it.
Even that is good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2016)

Those who have KZ Ate, post short review. Also, were a pair of ear-hooks included with them?

- - - Updated - - -

A comparison with CX 180 would be appreciated.


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 9, 2016)

^ Get them. ATE are imo the best IEM ive used. Used ES18, Piston 2, ED10, XB50. ATE just sounds punchier and richer. But i cant use them for long sessions. The earphones are comfortable but the sound kinda pierces too much. But for short sessions they are great. 

PS: I bought em twice. First time came with ear hooks but the comply tips were shorter for ATE and used to hurt my ears. Second time no hooks but the comply tips were longer and fit properly.


----------



## icebags (Jun 9, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> ^ Get them. ATE are imo the best IEM ive used. Used ES18, Piston 2, ED10, XB50. ATE just sounds punchier and richer. But i cant use them for long sessions. The earphones are comfortable but the sound kinda pierces too much. But for short sessions they are great.
> 
> PS: I bought em twice. First time came with ear hooks but the comply tips were shorter for ATE and used to hurt my ears. Second time no hooks but the comply tips were longer and fit properly.



you mean, there are chances i may go deaf, if u listen to kz ate regularly ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Jun 9, 2016)

^ You _just _dont go deaf by using an IEM, any IEM for that matter.


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 12, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't have knowledge on Pro Headphones
> but recently I tested Shure SRH440 and SONY MDR-7506..
> man i was blown away by Shure SRH440 (it has very balanced Bass & Treble)
> 
> ...



Samson SR850: One hell of a headphone.  Costs just 3K. But mind blowing clarity.


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> ^ You _just _dont go deaf by using an IEM, any IEM for that matter.



hmmm then may be there may be chances it may reduce my hearing ability by a little, if used for long time ? 

anyways, could you help me out here a little, i am kinda confused.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

AudioGeek said:


> Samson SR850: One hell of a headphone.  Costs just 3K. But mind blowing clarity.



Really!! never heard of this brand


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah, I own HD681, its clone product. Its awesome for the price!


----------



## vishnov (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey guys, plz suggest me one around 2k. (+/- 500) 

I'm looking at

Sony MDR-XB30EX and 
Audio Technica ATH-CKX7 BK

any other good ones in this price range? Or should I go with any one of these?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

vishnov said:


> Hey guys, plz suggest me one around 2k. (+/- 500)
> 
> I'm looking at
> *
> ...


I have MDR-XB30EX and been using for the last 2yrs and still working excellent (Build quality is much much better than Sound Magic).
and also the Bass....
No idea about ATH


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2016)

AudioGeek said:


> Samson SR850: One hell of a headphone.  Costs just 3K. But mind blowing clarity.



I bought SR850 for  Rs 1775, there was a 2 pack variant costing Rs 2,550..
Best Headphone for the price IMO


----------



## vishnov (Jul 3, 2016)

Even I'm inclined towards sony. Is xb30 comfortable for long use?

And there are also a variant called XB50AP. It's kinda 300rs more. So which shud I prefer xb30 or xb50?

 Any idea of sound difference and comfort?

- - - Updated - - -

Do you have any other better alternative other than sr850? It's had to come by and a bit more pricey these days?


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 3, 2016)

I got a XB50AP and they get quite uncomfortable after long usage. Sound is clear even with the thumping bass.


----------



## dissel (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm wondering anyone here own or thought of buying IEM below mention two ;

*Fiio EX1* (which is Dunu Titan 1 as told) or *Ostry KC06A*

I like to know which one to pick ?


----------



## vishnov (Jul 5, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> I got a XB50AP and they get quite uncomfortable after long usage. Sound is clear even with the thumping bass.



So what do you say? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Mizanurification (Jul 5, 2016)

vishnov said:


> So what do you say? Would you recommend it?



Only if ur a bass head.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

Any suggestions for a cheap amp to go with Audio-Technica ATH-IM50 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Any suggestions for a cheap amp to go with Audio-Technica ATH-IM50 ?



I use ASUS Xonar U3, its a capable dac/amp for the price, got it for Rs 1800,(slightly old)..
but its nowhere near as strong as higher end amps, u can go for ASUS Xonar u5 or fiio e11k which is an amp with no dac(5k)


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> I use ASUS Xonar U3, its a capable dac/amp for the price, got it for Rs 1800,(slightly old)..
> but its nowhere near as strong as higher end amps, u can go for ASUS Xonar u5 or fiio e11k which is an amp with no dac(5k)



FiiO 11K seems pretty good for the price. I was browsing the Audio Technica catalogue, and I stumbled upon their Bluetooth amp AT-PHA50BT, nothing special with 100mW total power, but is kinda versatile and is available for 8K approx import. Should I go with that one or FiiO 11K ? To be honest, ATH-IM50 itself are kind of a mystery to me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2016)

What is your audio source ? PC ? Laptop or Phone ? ..
IF you buy a DAC + Amp..
If you are using directly out of PC, you will experience a massive upgrade, definitely go for it.. If your laptop has dolby or a good enough DAC, then you will not experience any sound quality improvement at all, just a loudness in volume.. Same thing with phones, depends on phone also..
If you buy a AMP,
it just boosts volume, remember crappy sound will be boosted to crappier sound, so do know this before makign a decision..


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> What is your audio source ? PC ? Laptop or Phone ? ..
> IF you buy a DAC + Amp..
> If you are using directly out of PC, you will experience a massive upgrade, definitely go for it.. If your laptop has dolby or a good enough DAC, then you will not experience any sound quality improvement at all, just a loudness in volume.. Same thing with phones, depends on phone also..
> If you buy a AMP,
> it just boosts volume, remember crappy sound will be boosted to crappier sound, so do know this before makign a decision..



Yup, I understand. Primarily, it will be my Galaxy S7 and Ipad Air 2 for listening music. The source of the music itself is Itunes/Apple Music, so I guess the quality of audio files is good enough. Personally, I don't use my PC at all of listening and stuff, although it does have an okay output. I will receive my IM50 today, so let's see if it needs a DAC/AMP or a AMP.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2016)

both have sufficiently good DAC, buying an amp like the e11k is more than sufficient for your needs


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Yup, I understand. Primarily, it will be my Galaxy S7 and Ipad Air 2 for listening music. The source of the music itself is Itunes/Apple Music, so I guess the quality of audio files is good enough. Personally, I don't use my PC at all of listening and stuff, although it does have an okay output. I will receive my IM50 today, so let's see if it needs a DAC/AMP or a AMP.



For this kind of usage it will be great to invest in Fiio Q1 (DAC+AMP) which can be use OTG DAC mode for your mobile devices as well DAC for your PC if needed - If you don't want just use the Amp section via Line IN mode for now. 

IM50 or M50x don't require any Amp but if you use one it will definitely changed the sound signature.


----------



## sarthak96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good pair of IEMs for <1k. I've been using soundmagic es18 since a long time but the first one lasted 6 months while the 2nd had no sound in one ear(broken cable?) after a year of use. So, I'm looking for build quality. Listen to pink floyd, classic rock and metal mostly so something balanced would be nice. Really love es18's sound though, it's just the build quality.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

^^Pick kz ate. These are by far the best quality IEM since they provide great SQ along with good build quality.


----------



## abhitj (Aug 27, 2016)

hey all,


recently i bought a pair from headphonezone.in and i returned it as i wanted something else, in return that gave me credit money which i can you only on their site.now the product i want is available on amazon but i have money stuck on headphonezone.

if anyone wants to buy a pair of cans i can give you the headphonezone coupon or we can come on teamviewer and you can buy me the pair from amazon (send me gift card) and i can buy you pair from headphonezone

i called them too and asked when the product will be available they said they don't know.so i have to exchange credits otherwise my money will be stuck with headphonezone i don't know till when


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2016)

I have JBL T100A. It has mic. But why the mic doesn't work in my lap, say with Steam voice chat? any idea? 
I use laptop's inbuilt microphone on video calls, also for voice chat on Steam
And how does a gaming headset works as it has the same wire for mic and earphones


----------



## Jokumar (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,
I need head phone for my Redmi Note 3.
I need it for listening to music as well as receiving calls.
I need good quality headphones for meditation purpose which is basically high in bass. Also I should not get disturbed by the outside sound.
The budget is around 1200/ rs.
While reading in this forum thread I saw noise isolation headphones but they are bulky.
Anyway I left it you guys in helping me out with this.
And thanks to Sam who advised me to by to buy this wonderful phone called REDMI NOTE 3
Thanking you in advance
Jokumar


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2016)

Ok so i am thinking to gift in-ear-headphone to a friend. Budget is around 2k. So please suggest something good as I don't have much knowledge about headphones. 
After reading few posts here on TDF, thinking about these 

Buy SoundMagic PL30+ In the Ear Isolating Headphones Black Gold Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

Brainwavz Delta Black IEM Earphones With Remote &amp; Mic For Android Phones, Tablets &amp; Other Android OS Devices: Amazon.in: Electronic

Please, better suggestions are most welcomed.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, please ??

- - - Updated - - -

bUMP.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 25, 2016)

Or else sound magic e10 if budget permits. It may be few hundred more

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2016)

sandynator said:


> Or else sound magic e10 if budget permits. It may be few hundred more
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


I m using E10c and its awesome


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] and [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]  thanks alot guys for replying. 
I noticed that there are 3 version of E10. I read E10C is the latest vversion. So that would be better. 

If someone has more suggestions then please tell me before 27th of Oct.


----------



## ninz (Nov 1, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Ok so i am thinking to gift in-ear-headphone to a friend. Budget is around 2k. So please suggest something good as I don't have much knowledge about headphones.
> After reading few posts here on TDF, thinking about these
> 
> Buy SoundMagic PL30+ In the Ear Isolating Headphones Black Gold Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i
> ...



ad 500 more and get sm e50......its the upgrade from e10
u r welcome

- - - Updated - - -

Knowledge Zenith ATE HiFiNage Indi
get these................ ull love it
requires burn-in for 30hrs


----------



## BakBob (Nov 2, 2016)

Is Dragonwar G HS003 or Zebronics IronHead a good investment or should I just go for Sennheiser HD202 II + mic combo? (mainly for gaming, anime and cartoons)


----------



## avanildutta (Nov 2, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Is Dragonwar G HS003 or Zebronics IronHead a good investment or should I just go for Sennheiser HD202 II + mic combo? (mainly for gaming, anime and cartoons)


Dont know about others but sold my zebronics ironhead as the cups were bit uncomfortable and bit tight. Bought for multiplayer gaming. And ears starts paining after 1 hr or so. So got the hyperx cloud instead. Much better than ironhead and easily put them on for 3 hrs minimum. Thats my view. Dont know about others. No idea regarding dragon head or sennheiser. But yes the ironhead did sound good for the price. But was bit uncomfortable for me. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2016)

using HyperX Cloud Core for the past 5 days. can vouch for it. good fit and quite comfortable even with spectacles on. 

although it is a bit too bright for my taste. but nothing that i cant manage with for some gaming and movies..


----------



## BakBob (Nov 7, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> using HyperX Cloud Core for the past 5 days. can vouch for it. good fit and quite comfortable even with spectacles on.
> 
> although it is a bit too bright for my taste. but nothing that i cant manage with for some gaming and movies..



its way out of budget tbh


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hai I am looking for a Sony company earphones and Headset with USB 3.0 Support. please, any can suggest one website ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone got a kz zs3 here?

Any issues connecting the wire and earbuds?


----------



## zapout (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all, I need suggestions on v shape sound signature iem.
My budget is ~4k.
I'm using vsonic vsd3s as my daily driver and I really like it.
I need the new one to gift to my brother for his birthday.
He likes the vsd3s too but he don't like the ear thingy that goes all around the ear(he finds that irrating on long use)

Please suggest any other iem than vsd3s..As I can't find any better at the price.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Jan 13, 2017)

Anybody?
I'm thinking of buying Tennmak pro
Anybody have experience with these?
Buy Tennmak Pro Earphones in India with 1-Year Manufacturer Warranty. HiFiNage Indi

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2017)

Mizanurification said:


> Anyone got a kz zs3 here?
> 
> Any issues connecting the wire and earbuds?



Vg from whatsapp group got i think


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2017)

OK so finally bought SoundMagic E10C from Amazon as it was on lightning deal. Costed me 1699INR. But I was so disappointed. The headphones are great(i guess) but they have more bass than my taste. Though I don't understand technical words of the audio word and neither have listened to lots of headphones, but its not upto the mark as I have heard few headphones from Sony and SkullCandy which were slightly better for the same price. 

Also, the volume Down button wasn't working well, so I have ordered for replacement. But HUGE doubt i have now if I have got the original product as the red and blue ribbons just near the ear buds are red and black, not red and blue. My thoughts are full on question marks now about this piece. Has anyone else noticed this in their E10C??






As per this review, e10c goes neck to neck with Techfusion Twinwoofer M2. And I thought twinwoofer is some cheap chineese company which sells cheap quality products. 
Doesn't matter as I am stuck now with these. They aren't very comfortable either, may be I need to use with different pair of ear buds. 

Apart from all this, I have question for people here, why E10C is suggested the *best! *under 2k range?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2017)

^^ Maybe you need to do some EQ settings?
@Desmond David might help.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey, thanks. I will do everything to get the best out of these as these are costly. And you are right about EQ, i was about to download some music app as google music app doesn't provide EQ settings. All the suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2017)

E10c doesn't have more Bass, its moderate
check if u haven't got fake by registering the serial no.

I bought it from headphonezone website and they really sound good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah, The bass is slightly high, but coming from KZ Ate, it was definitely an upgrade. The instrument separation is much more clearer than KZ ATE.
The buttons on E10C suck, very hard to press the middle button.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2017)

Ah. then I might have got fake one. Forgot to check the serial number though. I have returned it and ordered a replacement, Will check for that one for sure
Also, next time I will buy from headphonezone then


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> And I thought twinwoofer is some cheap chineese company which sells cheap quality products.


It is; essentially.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 15, 2017)

Anyone know of a way to get piston3 in india?. I have been trying the mi india site for last 6 months and still no luck.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 16, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone know of a way to get piston3 in india?. I have been trying the mi india site for last 6 months and still no luck.


Dude, If you start digging gold around your neighborhood you might find something before 6 months.I don't know what to say.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 8, 2017)

Guys which headphone should I go for from the following list?
WiFi adapter and gaming headphone
All are Chinese one's with no customer support/service centre but these are the only one's which are in my budget.
Thanks


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 21, 2017)

looking for replacement for mi piston 2 . I prefer one with a mic and will be mainly used for watching movies/sports / TV & listening to music. Any suggestions?


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2017)

@Hrishi how you would rate your new RHA MA350 against SoundMagic E10C ?? cause price is same for both, I am interested.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> @Hrishi how you would rate your new RHA MA350 against SoundMagic E10C ?? cause price is same for both, I am interested.


Shipment is still in transit buddy. I will update the response soon, once I have them. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 23, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> looking for replacement for mi piston 2 . I prefer one with a mic and will be mainly used for watching movies/sports / TV & listening to music. Any suggestions?


Can some one please help me with this?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 8, 2017)

what do you guys think of this earphone?

*amzn.in/ivfshHH


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 9, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 26, 2017)

Digit on Twitter

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> what do you guys think of this earphone?
> 
> *amzn.in/ivfshHH


One of my friend is using this. She told me the mic isn't that good as person on the other side of the call complains voice is lower than normal.  Otherwise headphones are good. Decent quality for the price. I read in comments that it's Pune based so service centre is only in Pune


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sony's new WH-1000XM2 is every audiophile's dream: Available in India for Rs 29990
Sony's new WH-1000XM2 is every audiophile's dream: Available in India for Rs 29,990


Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 25, 2017)

Can someone advice which is best suited for watching movies, Sennheiser HD 202ii or 205 ii ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone advice which is best suited for watching movies, Sennheiser HD 202ii or 205 ii ?


I use my in ear buds Mi Capsules to watch movies on my PC. My big a$$ headphones like Philips SHP 2000 sounds lower than that Mi in ears.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I use my in ear buds Mi Capsules to watch movies on my PC. My big a$$ headphones like Philips SHP 2000 sounds lower than that Mi in ears.


You need a DAC/AMP combo to properly hear good music from your big ass earphones. I owned Phillips SHP 1900, and that had vvery low volume coming from PC output. PC Output are meant to be like that.
Get a cheap Asus Xonar U3 or a Fiio K1 and then try


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> You need a DAC/AMP combo to properly hear good music from your big ass earphones. I owned Phillips SHP 1900, and that had vvery low volume coming from PC output. PC Output are meant to be like that.
> Get a cheap Asus Xonar U3 or a Fiio K1 and then try



But then why the sound is louder on Mi IEM compared on the very same PC?

Also for DAC, the options you mentioned is way costly. Will this work? Kotion Each S1 Pro Gaming Headset 2.0 Channel USB 7.1 Surround Sound Card (*www.amazon.in/dp/B01J49LST4)


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2017)

Vyom said:


> But then why the sound is louder on Mi IEM compared on the very same PC?
> 
> Also for DAC, the options you mentioned is way costly. Will this work? Kotion Each S1 Pro Gaming Headset 2.0 Channel USB 7.1 Surround Sound Card (*www.amazon.in/dp/B01J49LST4)


An IEM typically has 18 ohms of resistance, a headphone has bigger drivers, so more resistance. Note that ohms does not directly equate with sound quality. I wouldnt recommend that DAC, because it doesnt have proper reviews. I recommended xonar u3 because I own it. Its a good DAC/AMP combo, cheapest there is, but even that has limitations, like 44khz max audio.
If I have to compare to my laptop's audio (Bang and Olufsen audio output, it is marginally better in SQ than Xonar U3.
My old SR850 had 32 ohm drivers, and it sounded TERRIBLE from pc audio out. The only reason I got the Xonar U3 was to drive that, but since I switched to laptop I dont need it anymore.
Again, Ive never owned a super high end DAC, like ODAC or ESS Saberdac so comment on how much they are better than these cheap options.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> An IEM typically has 18 ohms of resistance, a headphone has bigger drivers, so more resistance. Note that ohms does not directly equate with sound quality. I wouldnt recommend that DAC, because it doesnt have proper reviews. I recommended xonar u3 because I own it. Its a good DAC/AMP combo, cheapest there is, but even that has limitations, like 44khz max audio.
> If I have to compare to my laptop's audio (Bang and Olufsen audio output, it is marginally better in SQ than Xonar U3.
> My old SR850 had 32 ohm drivers, and it sounded TERRIBLE from pc audio out. The only reason I got the Xonar U3 was to drive that, but since I switched to laptop I dont need it anymore.
> Again, Ive never owned a super high end DAC, like ODAC or ESS Saberdac so comment on how much they are better than these cheap options.


Damn, the sound thing sounds more complicated then it should. It's pretty sad that my LG G6 phone might have a better DAC (Quad DAC they say), then my PC. And the phone's DAC is enough to power good headphones like Bang and Olufsen.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 26, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I use my in ear buds Mi Capsules to watch movies on my PC. My big a$$ headphones like Philips SHP 2000 sounds lower than that Mi in ears.


I am not sure i understood your reply. Are you saying to go for in ear over over the head earphones or the mentioned models are not good for movie watching?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I am not sure i understood your reply. Are you saying to go for in ear over over the head earphones or the mentioned models are not good for movie watching?


I am not suggesting anything. I was just putting my experience.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 10, 2017)

guys no one using Cowon EM2?
I  used Cowon EM1 for 3 years and now sold it off for Rs.500 to my friend ...that is a very good price considering the age...Nothing matched that build quality and sound quality as well..still working great..
Should I buy the same or EM2? 
looking in 2k range


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2017)

Buy it and review it please, compare it to others.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 10, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Buy it and review it please, compare it to others.


  what do I do, amazon will not refund in case I do not like it. neither will Magikbox
EM2 has 8mm driver and normal wire where as EM1 has the 10mm driver and tangle free wire.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 10, 2017)

It has been a long time I visited digit forum..came for help ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2017)

Hmm then E10c is probably last option left in 1500 mark, RHA MA350 is no longer avialble replaced by an inferior MA390U.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 10, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Hmm then E10c is probably last option left in 1500 mark, RHA MA350 is no longer avialble replaced by an inferior MA390U.


No sound magic, 
Digit reviewed EM1. It was the top pick.
Why can't digit review EM2?
It has very few reviews in Amazon as well..


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2017)

No idea, you can probably request them for review.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Hmm then E10c is probably last option left in 1500 mark, RHA MA350 is no longer avialble replaced by an inferior MA390U.


How do you know ? I have been thinking to buy MA390U for long time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> How do you know ? I have been thinking to buy MA390U for long time.


Hrishi's MA350 got replaced with 390U
He's pretty dissapointed with it


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Hrishi's MA350 got replaced with 390U
> He's pretty dissapointed with it


Aww man. Where is this discussion. I asked him in his thread. Anyway. Thanks for heads up. I guess will stick with e10c.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2017)

Discussion was in TDF whatsapp group. He was pretty pissed off at RHA for it lol


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Discussion was in TDF whatsapp group. He was pretty pissed off at RHA for it lol


Lol. Then I escaped. Thanks a lot !!


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 10, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Discussion was in TDF whatsapp group. He was pretty pissed off at RHA for it lol


TDF has a whatsapp group? how could I join it?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah guys, how can we join the WhatsApp group? @kARTechnology - have you joined the group? If yes, please let me know how to


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 11, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Yeah guys, how can we join the WhatsApp group? @kARTechnology - have you joined the group? If yes, please let me know how to


No, If you joined let me know how to..


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah sure buddy! Lets hope someone here lets us know in the first place


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 11, 2017)

Ordered Cowon EM1 for 1075


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 17, 2017)

Any suggestions on Jays- a jays five vs Soundmagic e10c ? Both are priced almost equal. Jays mic button can be customised through app but that doesn't come above in my priority list.
I am getting used to Logitech Z623 sound, which Is my main source of music at home (bass is kept only at 50%). I don't like too much bass.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Yeah guys, how can we join the WhatsApp group? @kARTechnology - have you joined the group? If yes, please let me know how to


@Nerevarine could be able to help


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2017)

kARTechnology said:


> TDF has a whatsapp group? how could I join it?


@ssb1551
PM me your number


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 18, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Aww man. Where is this discussion. I asked him in his thread. Anyway. Thanks for heads up. I guess will stick with e10c.


Okay, so here's the problem with MA390u in im perspective (as sound is very subjective stuff).

1. I Hate inline remote on my IEMs/Headphones. They often cause unnecessary action triggers like volume changes, track changes etc.

2. Because of the inline mic/remote it's difficult to wear them in a earhook design. I always wear my IEMs in earhook design for maximum comfort, less microphonics (the wobbling sound wear cord moves or touches something), and maximum isolation.

3. MA350 had sealed earpiece chamber design, so sound was balanced and it had punchy lows. There was handsome amount of clarity.
In 390u they introduced two holes or what you call as tuned ports. I feel due to this the sound is different than MA350. It sounds a bit wider in sound stage, but there is lack of clarity and highs. Bass is also muddy. It's as if frequencies were leaking into each other's range. Not really my kind of sound signature.

So I closed those tuned ports by sealing off with a tiny drop of fevicol. Now they sound pretty neat and clear. Excellent amount of highs and lows, in fact more than 350 but tad a bit less bassy. It was obvious, but it's much more neutral and pretty much like the old gun.

Also the earpiece joiner/splitter is kind of stupid. Doesn't keep the cables joined often. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> @ssb1551
> PM me your number


PMed you my number


----------



## vinaychandel123 (Dec 22, 2017)

Its depend on you  what type of user you are,  you are casual music listener or heavy bass love who spend more time to listen music. I specially suggest you use once Tekfusion  Twinwoofers M 2.0, It’s perhaps one of the best affordable audiophile headset you can buy for your money. I have used the M 2.0 for about a year now


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 22, 2017)

vinaychandel123 said:


> Its depend on you  what type of user you are,  you are casual music listener or heavy bass love who spend more time to listen music. I specially suggest you use once Tekfusion  Twinwoofers M 2.0, It’s perhaps one of the best affordable audiophile headset you can buy for your money. I have used the M 2.0 for about a year now


I had them. They're not that good. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2018)

I am looking for a basic on the ear type earphone mainly to avoid disturbing others while watching movies/playing games and with mic for occasional chatting. I am not an audiophile and could hardly distinguish quality of music. So I am only looking for reliable units that come cheap. I have tried Zebronics/i-Ball/Frontech units in the past and they all gave up in 6 months or so.

I came across this Philips unit on Amazon (it was on some sort of sale then) Philips SHL3195BK On-Ear Headphones with Mic (Black) (*www.amazon.in/dp/B014W5X2IA/).

Would this be worth buying or are there any better units out there in a similar or smaller budget?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I am looking for a basic on the ear type earphone mainly to avoid disturbing others while watching movies/playing games and with mic for occasional chatting. I am not an audiophile and could hardly distinguish quality of music. So I am only looking for reliable units that come cheap. I have tried Zebronics/i-Ball/Frontech units in the past and they all gave up in 6 months or so.
> 
> I came across this Philips unit on Amazon (it was on some sort of sale then) Philips SHL3195BK On-Ear Headphones with Mic (Black) (*www.amazon.in/dp/B014W5X2IA/).
> 
> Would this be worth buying or are there any better units out there in a similar or smaller budget?


Buy from headphonezone you will get better deals there


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 11, 2018)

What is your opinion about the mentioned hardware?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> What is your opinion about the mentioned hardware?


Philips is good headphone but do checkout others in your budget.

Get from SONY or Sennheiser

Check this one  *www.amazon.in/Cosmic-Byte-Kotion-E...-8-spons&keywords=sennheiser+headphones&psc=1


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2018)

Philips Indoor SHP2000 - under Rs 650 | Gadgets Now


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 15, 2018)

I need a mic too. This seems to be a no-mic model.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 15, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Philips is good headphone but do checkout others in your budget.
> 
> Get from SONY or Sennheiser
> 
> Check this one  *www.amazon.in/Cosmic-Byte-Kotion-E...-8-spons&keywords=sennheiser+headphones&psc=1


Is Cosmic Byte a Senheiser sub-brand?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Is Cosmic Byte a Senheiser sub-brand?


I don't think so, but they have a official website with whole range of gaming products
Cosmic Byte- Official Brand Store for Tecknet, Gamesir, Kotion Each, ORB, Cowin, Cosmic Byte


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I am looking for a basic on the ear type earphone mainly to avoid disturbing others while watching movies/playing games and with mic for occasional chatting. I am not an audiophile and could hardly distinguish quality of music. So I am only looking for reliable units that come cheap. I have tried Zebronics/i-Ball/Frontech units in the past and they all gave up in 6 months or so.
> 
> I came across this Philips unit on Amazon (it was on some sort of sale then) Philips SHL3195BK On-Ear Headphones with Mic (Black) (*www.amazon.in/dp/B014W5X2IA/).
> 
> Would this be worth buying or are there any better units out there in a similar or smaller budget?


Audio-Technica ATH-AX1iSBK Over-Ear Headphones (In-Line Microphone)
*www.amazon.in/dp/B00JTBH7A2/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&smid=A2XS4ABRR727IE


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 15, 2018)

I got a deal for this at 900 something and just ordered it. 
*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B07415FCR1

Thank you. The Audiotechnica looks good though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I got a deal for this at 900 something and just ordered it.
> *www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B07415FCR1
> 
> Thank you. The Audiotechnica looks good though.


Congrats! do post about how it is once u receive and use it


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2018)

In need of an in-ear headphone with mic.
To be used in voice call, music and video watching either in mobile or laptop.

Can you please choose one from these or recommend anything better.
Budget: 1500/- Not beyond under any circumstance.

*www.amazon.in/JBL-C100SI-Ear-Headp...|Philips|Audio-Technica|Sennheiser|Soundmagic

*www.amazon.in/JBL-T110-Ear-Headpho...|Philips|Audio-Technica|Sennheiser|Soundmagic

*www.amazon.in/Sennheiser-CX-275-Un...|Philips|Audio-Technica|Sennheiser|Soundmagic

*www.amazon.in/Sony-MDR-EX150AP-Ear...|Philips|Audio-Technica|Sennheiser|Soundmagic


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2018)

Why aren't you considering Sound Magic e10c?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Why aren't you considering Sound Magic e10c?


Simply didn't came in first page of search result in Amazon


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Simply didn't came in first page of search result in Amazon


*www.amazon.in/Soundmagic-E10C-In-E...D=41n%2BQCuJuOL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Get from Headphonezone they have much better deals on that


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 19, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats! do post about how it is once u receive and use it


I got it today. The LED lighting looks impressive. But the headset volume is very low. Even with silence at home, all volumes 100% I am unable to hear game music, let alone sounds of enemies far away! 

I am very disappointed. 

If there is any suggestion to troubleshoot, I am willing.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I got it today. The LED lighting looks impressive. But the headset volume is very low. Even with silence at home, all volumes 100% I am unable to hear game music, let alone sounds of enemies far away!
> 
> I am very disappointed.
> 
> If there is any suggestion to troubleshoot, I am willing.


50mm drivers. You might need an amp or DAC... Maybe!
Even my PC fails to properly drive my ATHM50x. Some inbuilt audio chips on mobo can be really crappy. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 20, 2018)

So not much hope of this improving? Would a cheaper headphone have been better in this regard then?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> So not much hope of this improving? Would a cheaper headphone have been better in this regard then?


Can u try in another PC/Laptop ?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 21, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> So not much hope of this improving? Would a cheaper headphone have been better in this regard then?



Are you using the front cpu port or the direct mobo headphone port in the back panel? If your monitor has a headphone port then try the same there too.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 21, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Can u try in another PC/Laptop ?


+in a phone too.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 21, 2018)

I am using it from the front port. I will try the back port and also laptop/phone.


----------



## Revolution (May 9, 2018)

Looking for reviews on Mi Earphones Basic (with in-built mic) and SoundMagic ES11S.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 10, 2018)

i'm interested in buying an earphone that provides balanced audio output and costs less than Rs 700.Will the sony mdr ex 150 suit my requirements?Does anyone have any ideas as to how its sound quality might be?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 10, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> i'm interested in buying an earphone that provides balanced audio output and costs less than Rs 700.Will the sony mdr ex 150 suit my requirements?Does anyone have any ideas as to how its sound quality might be?



I have used. It is pretty comfortable to use. and Audio output in very balanced. I like the sound quality of this considering the budget also.
Bass is very optimum, not so high or less.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2018)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> I have used. It is pretty comfortable to use. and Audio output in very balanced. I like the sound quality of this considering the budget also.
> Bass is very optimum, not so high or less.


ok thanks for the feedback,maybe i will order it then.
Btw how does it compare to Audio technica clr 100?It costs almost the same as mdr ex 150...which of these two would be the better choice?Some people say the clr 100 lacks bass output-is it true?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 21, 2018)

Can samsung galaxy s3  drive mi earphones (699) ?


----------



## andy_65_in (May 7, 2019)

Advise bluetooth earphone budget Rs 1000.00 compatible with redmi note 5


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2019)

Refurb E10bt would be my choice, only downside is bulky construction.


----------



## AudioGeek (May 8, 2019)

Hi all, if anyone is looking for Portable/Closed back headphones's, & Amp/DAC's I have few good quality ones bought from U.S for sale. PM me for details.

Will post on bazaar section soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 8, 2019)

AudioGeek said:


> Hi all, if anyone is looking for Portable/Closed back headphones's, & Amp/DAC's I have few good quality ones bought from U.S for sale. PM me for details.
> 
> Will post on bazaar section soon.


@Nerevarine


----------



## theterminator (Jun 4, 2020)

need earphone in 1.5k with warranty, will be hearing audio lectures, podcasts & some music


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2020)

theterminator said:


> need earphone in 1.5k with warranty, will be hearing audio lectures, podcasts & some music


Soundmagic e10c or extend the budget a bit & get RHA - MA390 Universal. @SaiyanGoku @Nerevarine


----------



## kjabhi (Jun 19, 2020)

Looking for bluetooth earphones for Gym and listening Podcasts, budget 4k.
Would love to have something where Audio Quality is not compromised.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2020)

kjabhi said:


> Looking for bluetooth earphones for Gym and listening Podcasts, budget 4k.
> Would love to have something where Audio Quality is not compromised.


*www.headphonezone.in/collections/best-earphones-under-rs-5000check reviews.


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2021)

Is it possible to buy the thx onyx headphone dac in India? If yes then from where and what price would be correct.
If not then what are some affordable options available in India.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Is it possible to buy the thx onyx headphone dac in India? If yes then from where and what price would be correct.
> If not then what are some affordable options available in India.


I doubt, I did extensive research on cheap dacs available in India. Situation is even worse right now. I settled with Fiio Q1 Mk2 refurb from amazon.

The dac you are looking for looks like to me like a way to get wired audio from non hp jack phones. If that is your primary usecase, there are others like it too, although slightly uglier.

Look for hifimediy sabre dac.

Also, check out fiio btr1k, its meant to be a wired to wireless conversion dac, and can function as a completely wired dac as well.


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2021)

Suggestions for some good headphones for gaming purposes. 5k might fetch something good I'm hoping


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

Here are some of the crowd favourites
*www.amazon.in/dp/B01LWN4BME/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_X16P684Q6NV1M3225CBF
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07Z8WK4PC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_V0PYY3X34XZVP403PW54?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07Z8WQZVK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_ZWK5E2EDNN0ZRANN9X0H?psc=1


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Suggestions for some good headphones for gaming purposes. 5k might fetch something good I'm hoping


CM MH650 is recommended by many in India, costs 5.5k from small sellers:
Buy COOLER MASTER MH650 RGB | Gaming Headphones | EliteHubs
Buy Cooler Master MH650 RGB Headset at Best Price in India

HyperX Cloud Stinger (not core) & Corsair HS50 Pro cost under 4.5k. I use HyperX Stinger, not great music & movie performance as many have said in general about gaming headphones, I mean it performs like a cheap 1.5k headphone. Mic is good & flip to mute is appreciated.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

How is logitech g331 in performance?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How is logitech g331 in performance?


I looked into it a bit, didn't seem that good. So narrowed down on Stinger vs HS50, got Stinger in stock for cheaper, so went with that.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

Is there a reliable site to buy steel series in India? The Siberia 200 looks like a value deal.


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> CM MH650 is recommended by many in India, costs 5.5k from small sellers:
> Buy COOLER MASTER MH650 RGB | Gaming Headphones | EliteHubs
> Buy Cooler Master MH650 RGB Headset at Best Price in India
> 
> HyperX Cloud Stinger (not core) & Corsair HS50 Pro cost under 4.5k. I use HyperX Stinger, not great music & movie performance as many have said in general about gaming headphones, I mean it performs like a cheap 1.5k headphone. Mic is good & flip to mute is appreciated.


how are both of these 2 sites? Even purchased anything from them?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

$hadow said:


> how are both of these 2 sites? Even purchased anything from them?


Yes, have purchased my Viper Mini from the first site. 2nd site is reliable as well. Some other good small sellers are sphinxcc & clarion computers. I know people who bought stuff from these. A friend bought most of his PC parts from clarion & another from sphinx.


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, have purchased my Viper Mini from the first site. 2nd site is reliable as well. Some other good small sellers are sphinxcc & clarion computers. I know people who bought stuff from these. A friend bought most of his PC parts from clarion & another from sphinx.


Sounds good let me explore these sites more since there is a positive node.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Sounds good let me explore these sites more since there is a positive node.


AkExtacY - Cheapest PC Parts Marketplace
You can find owner or employees of those sites in this FB group. There are many trusted sellers there.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 4, 2021)

Have been facing problems of bluetooth headphones refusing to connect to laptop at all or disconnecting after sometime. The same unit connects to a mobile phone alright. 

Initially I had an Ant Audio unit. So bought a basic JBL one for 2 K. Now after 6 months that too is throwing random tantrums. 

Is there anything in 2 - 2.5 K range that is known to be reliable? 

I am not an audiophile. Need is for delivering online classes.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Have been facing problems of bluetooth headphones refusing to connect to laptop at all or disconnecting after sometime. The same unit connects to a mobile phone alright.
> 
> Initially I had an Ant Audio unit. So bought a basic JBL one for 2 K. Now after 6 months that too is throwing random tantrums.
> 
> ...


Maybe issue with BT of laptop. Some cheap laptops have bad WiFi+BT adapter, creates BT issues on Windows. Buying a new USB BT adapter & disabling internal one is one solution, but not sure if that will solve your issues or not.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 23, 2021)

Can any one suggest good headphones with Mic for Microsoft team calls. It will be used mainly for calls. So should have excellent call quality and suitable for long hours of use. Budget around 3K.

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Can any one suggest good headphones with Mic for Microsoft team calls. It will be used mainly for calls. So should have excellent call quality and suitable for long hours of use


Corsair HS35 maybe? Even decent earphones from Sennheiser or SoundMagic around 2k would be good.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 24, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Corsair HS35 maybe? Even decent earphones from Sennheiser or SoundMagic around 2k would be good.


Thanks. But can you share specific models more suitable for calls?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 24, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Can any one suggest good headphones with Mic for Microsoft team calls. It will be used mainly for calls. So should have excellent call quality and suitable for long hours of use. Budget around 3K.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Maybe budget gaming headphones. Check JBL Quantum 100, Tech Reflex has its review with mic quality.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking to buy a good gaming headset with USB input for max 1.5K.
Did some search and came across some from Redgear, Cosmic Byte and boAt. Not sure about the quality of these so needed some input
Any other brands/models for consideration other than these which are value for money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Looking to buy a good gaming headset with USB input for max 1.5K.
> Did some search and came across some from Redgear, Cosmic Byte and boAt. Not sure about the quality of these so needed some input
> Any other brands/models for consideration other than these which are value for money.


If you can extend a bit then JBL is great
*www.amazon.in/JBL-Quantum-Over-Ear...ds=gaming+headset&qid=1633190564&sr=8-13&th=1
*N.B: *_USB input is really bad when processing sound frequencies while Gaming. For Music/Movies its OK. But for gaming its a strict No._ 
Some games have certain frequencies which you won't be able to hear in USB input. You wiil need the 3.5mm audio jack.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2021)

> *N.B: *_USB input is really bad when processing sound frequencies while Gaming. For Music/Movies its OK. But for gaming its a strict No._
> Some games have certain frequencies which you won't be able to hear in USB input. You wiil need the 3.5mm audio jack.


What about DACs which are basically the same thing. USB headphones just have a small dac on the other end. 

There are plenty of "gaming" specific DACs from ASUS etc.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 4, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> If you can extend a bit then JBL is great
> *www.amazon.in/JBL-Quantum-Over-Ear...ds=gaming+headset&qid=1633190564&sr=8-13&th=1
> *N.B: *_USB input is really bad when processing sound frequencies while Gaming. For Music/Movies its OK. But for gaming its a strict No._
> Some games have certain frequencies which you won't be able to hear in USB input. You wiil need the 3.5mm audio jack.


Had eyed those as well, but its a single 3.5 jack. Mine's an old system with separate mic and audio jacks. Would have to use a Y-splitter. And the mic-in is a little iffy.
My main requirements is for communication while gaming. I mostly only play co-op PvE that need constant communication and not much competetive PvP that i need to hear footsteps near me or gun sounds of other players.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> What about DACs which are basically the same thing. USB headphones just have a small dac on the other end.
> 
> There are plenty of "gaming" specific DACs from ASUS etc.


Yes, the 3.5mm audio headphone rely on the sound card of the PC. Where as the USB ones have a DAC support with it. Thats the advantage for USB ones.

OP can buy the USB ones, but some games don't play certain sounds with USB headphones. Online Co-op might work well with USB ones.

_I tried Final Fantasy XV & Bayonetta and the audio was not audible with USB headphones._


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 4, 2021)

Perhaps it's a headphone specific issue, I used my office platronics c320m for divinity original sin 2 coop, worked fine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Perhaps it's a headphone specific issue, I used my office platronics c320m for divinity original sin 2 coop, worked fine.


I don't think so, I still use the USB headphones while playing games. Its only for these two I had to Switch to 3.5mm headphones.


----------



## K_akash_i (Nov 20, 2021)

hey can anyone suggest a good  headphone/earphone/iem under 2k ?(couldnt salvage  3500 for moondrop ssp/ssr) .something that would last long would be nice as i can  try out  more when my next gig payments come(i use headphones in a rough manner,so i may break the fragile like ones):}, "blon bl-03" was my initial plan but i have seen people commenting the shells would easily come off , i'm not much into on ear or over ear but still  i have shortlisted 2 headphones


> one audio pro a-10 (dont know much except i  heard its quite bang for the buck ,would it last long?(probably a subjective))
> senheiser hd 206(senheiser has a along warranty scheme ,thats all i  know)


next one i looked up was kz dq6 (but i heard the bass is very tight(i hope it means bass isnt that good/is very short))


----------



## K_akash_i (Nov 20, 2021)

anybody?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 20, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> hey can anyone suggest a good  headphone/earphone/iem under 2k ?(couldnt salvage  3500 for moondrop ssp/ssr) .something that would last long would be nice as i can  try out  more when my next gig payments come(i use headphones in a rough manner,so i may break the fragile like ones):}, "blon bl-03" was my initial plan but i have seen people commenting the shells would easily come off , i'm not much into on ear or over ear but still  i have shortlisted 2 headphones
> 
> next one i looked up was kz dq6 (but i heard the bass is very tight(i hope it means bass isnt that good/is very short))



these ones are nice near to reference headphones for under 2k categories.

*www.amazon.in/Sennheiser-HD-206-50...22&hvtargid=pla-350711644278&ext_vrnc=hi&th=1
————————-

these one below are good iem

*www.headphonezone.in/collections/b.../products/kz-zsn-pro-x?variant=32879936503871
————————-

this one below has electrostatic drivers so will feature crisp highs, and a dynamic one also.

*www.headphonezone.in/collections/best-earphones-under-rs-2000/products/cca-nra
————————-

if you like exaggerated bass then sony xb450 are great choice too


----------



## K_akash_i (Nov 20, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> these ones are nice near to reference headphones for under 2k categories.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Sennheiser-HD-206-50...22&hvtargid=pla-350711644278&ext_vrnc=hi&th=1
> ————————-
> ...


ah , thank you .i guess zsn pro x is probably my safe jump from the broken jbl c50hi:}


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 7, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> ah , thank you .i guess zsn pro x is probably my safe jump from the broken jbl c50hi:}


If you purchased it and dont mind few questions. How's your experience with this KZ? Are these comfortable for long(>45mins) usage? How comfortable they are for normal usage(20-45mins)?


----------



## K_akash_i (Dec 7, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> If you purchased it and dont mind few questions. How's your experience with this KZ? Are these comfortable for long(>45mins) usage? How comfortable they are for normal usage(20-45mins)?


ah i havent yet. will be happy to share once i buy  them or any other ones.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> If you purchased it and dont mind few questions. How's your experience with this KZ? Are these comfortable for long(>45mins) usage? How comfortable they are for normal usage(20-45mins)?


I once had KZ Ate, they were an upgrade over soundmagic es18 but after I got E10c, i never bought any other earphone model.

Yes they are comfortable, but over the ear design is just complicated for no reason.


----------

